# Anyone excited for the Tiffany T collection?! I AM!



## lovechildmonste

Just noticed that the Tiffany T collection have had pre-screenings in other Asian countries like Tokyo, Singapore, etc.  If I'm not mistaken.  Have we even had any launch parties for that collection HERE IN THE US?  Looks like they're targeting Asian market first.

I've seen some pics from the pre-screenings on Instagram and they're beautiful.  From my knowledge it's set to debut on August 18?! Is this true?!  But it won't debut until mid-September here in the US?  Is it already available here?

Kindly correct me if I'm wrong.  Anyone knows about this?


----------



## emchhardy

I've seen print ads in "In Style" magazine for this collection (in the Sept. issue).  I'm interested in seeing more.  I like the cuffs so far.  Not sure if I'll ever get anything from this collection but do like its clean lines.


----------



## emchhardy

http://press.tiffany.com/Seasonal/Modules/TiffanyTCollection/Default.aspx?omcid=TO2014


----------



## brae

Whoa, I like what I am seeing so far. The cuffs are nice. I wonder what the prices look like. I would be jealous if it was releases in Asia first as I am impatient and I want to see it now!


----------



## restricter

I've been excited about this too.  Per the SA at my local store, the pieces are being released tomorrow.

FWIW, the collection appears to be inspired by one from the 1980s.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. This is my vintage T necklace.  I'm excited a boo building a collection around it.


----------



## princess69

restricter said:


> I've been excited about this too.  Per the SA at my local store, the pieces are being released tomorrow.
> 
> FWIW, the collection appears to be inspired by one from the 1980s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2721724
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This is my vintage T necklace.  I'm excited a boo building a collection around it.


Oh I love that necklace - I need to come play in your closet!  I'm really looking forward to this new collection - and happy my name starts with "T" lol


----------



## ame

I wonder if Tory Burch will sue for infringement? When I saw that, all I thought was "that looks just like Tory's stuff".


----------



## diane278

You can download the pdf LookBook from the Tiffany site. It's 10 pages of the new line. This is the cover as it appears on the site. (I hope I reduced it enough....)


----------



## diane278

More photos of new T collection


----------



## diane278

I believe the new T line is by their new designer, Francesca Amfitheatrof. My SA said she was being introduced this week.


----------



## jaztee

I like the look of the fine T cuffs. Especially as one of my initials is T. In general I like that this collection seems quite wearable for everyday.


----------



## restricter

princess69 said:


> Oh I love that necklace - I need to come play in your closet!  I'm really looking forward to this new collection - and happy my name starts with "T" lol



Mine does too!  I'm going to buy a lot from this collection!


----------



## Compass Rose

I love the simplicity!


----------



## cloverleigh

lovechildmonste said:


> Just noticed that the Tiffany T collection have had pre-screenings in other Asian countries like Tokyo, Singapore, etc.  If I'm not mistaken.  Have we even had any launch parties for that collection HERE IN THE US?  Looks like they're targeting Asian market first.
> 
> I've seen some pics from the pre-screenings on Instagram and they're beautiful.  From my knowledge it's set to debut on August 18?! Is this true?!  But it won't debut until mid-September here in the US?  Is it already available here?
> 
> Kindly correct me if I'm wrong.  Anyone knows about this?



Super excited!  Love the simplistic modern clean lines.  SA in US said this weekend that pieces in the collection will be available Monday (8/18).  Collection created in gold and silver.


----------



## shopoholica

This reminds me of Hermes H bracelets for some reason...I think the 2 T's look like an H (or a capacitor) lol!

I don't really like wearing something that screams out the brand, but I like the subtleness of the bracelets, very tasteful!


----------



## misstrine85

I love the T-bangles. Anyone know the prices?


----------



## lovechildmonste

I really love it. I have a feeling they are trying to channel to have something like Cartier Love. Something iconic that will stand the test of time. It is indeed very modern though. I like the bangles and rings with the diamonds as T. Very tiffany!


----------



## lovechildmonste

I love that it screams minimalist.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

everything looks so beautiful! cant wait to see it in person


----------



## TammySue

Love this collection!  Extra special to me since T is my first initial.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I like it, but I feel like it's knocking off something... Hermes?


----------



## Caz71

Dont mind the thin bangles. Silver or wg??


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

lanasyogamama said:


> I like it, but I feel like it's knocking off something... Hermes?



This is what I thought.


----------



## IceAngel

Agree it has a similar look to Hermes the way the T's come together. I like that it's simple, but to me it has a masculine, modern look to it that some will love, but I'm into a softer, more feminine, romantic look.


----------



## Caz71

Reminds me of the nail bracelet. Especially the diamond ones! !


----------



## floridasun8

Wow, I had no idea this line was being created, but I'm in LOVE!   

Not a huge fan of a lot of most of the Tiffany collections since I prefer more bolder, contemporary designs for myself, but this T line is calling my name!  Think the square T bangle will be first on my list as long as it's not too expensive.  Can't wait til tomorrow now!


----------



## diane278

IceAngel said:


> Agree it has a similar look to Hermes the way the T's come together. I like that it's simple, but to me it has a masculine, modern look to it that some will love, but I'm into a softer, more feminine, romantic look.


Love your avatar! Is it you? I am not a skater but am a figure skating fan.


----------



## einseine

I have read that the bangles are soft and shape-memory, and easily put on and taken off.  I don't know about Hermes's, but they are not solid gold gold, are they???  I personally don't see similarity in design wise, either.  As I see from pics, they must be less expensive than Cartier's Love/JUC, I think.  Will be in the boutique in early September.


----------



## einseine

more pics!


----------



## brae

The only thing I see about price is on the US site in the press section, one picture showing the three colors of the thicker T gold bangles say they are $5,000. Anyone else have any price info?


----------



## Irissy

lanasyogamama said:


> I like it, but I feel like it's knocking off something... Hermes?



I agreed. The thicker T bangle does look like Hermes.  

I do like their thin T bangle tho... it's different and more feminine.


----------



## karo

I really like this collection. Everything is modern and simple. I especially like the rings. Can't wait to see it when it arrives.


----------



## emchhardy

I really like those "T" chain link bracelets (the thinnest one especially).  I hope they will have that in silver.  I really need a basic, everyday bracelet like that.


----------



## diane278

The T collection is now on the US website. If you click on items, most have modeling photos as well.


----------



## emchhardy

I love this but for $850US - is it just me or does that seem a little high?

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...in=browse&searchkeyword=&selectedsku=33278845


----------



## floridasun8

I don't get why the price for the large T bangle is the same price in both the small and the medium!     It's less silver for the small size as a difference in 5.75" vs. 6.5".  

The bone cuff is cheaper for the small vs. the medium.

In any case, this one is still on my wish list, but yes I do agree with the others that the prices are a bit high for this line.


----------



## brae

emchhardy said:


> I love this but for $850US - is it just me or does that seem a little high?
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...in=browse&searchkeyword=&selectedsku=33278845


It feels a little high (when talking about Tiffany prices). I wonder if it's including the supposed price increase?


----------



## diane278

emchhardy said:


> I love this but for $850US - is it just me or does that seem a little high?
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...in=browse&searchkeyword=&selectedsku=33278845


Hard to say about the price. I paid $1400 for my silver Aegean link bracelet (with the largest links) last year. These items seem smaller in scale but more elaborate in design. However, a new line is a great way to raise prices significantly without having to deal with customers comparing the new prices to previous ones, since there aren't any previous ones! I think they are trying to appeal to a younger clientele with this new design aesthetic, which seems to me to reflect other brands. I guess time will tell if this line is embraced or not.


----------



## emchhardy

I think this ring is cool but $500US for it? Again, seems high for what it is. 

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...in=browse&searchkeyword=&selectedsku=33278748


ETA - I doubt I'll get anything from this collection. If these prices are a sign of things to come, who knows how much more Tiffany I'll get in the future. Prices are high to begin with, when you consider the cost of metals, especially silver.


----------



## amateurjeweler

I agree with Emchhardy, $500 for the silver cutout ring and $900 for the silver medium cuff seems way, way excessive. I'd literally have guessed the silver items would be priced 40%-50% lower than they actually are. It doesn't look like a labor-intensive design to justify the markup IMHO. 

The gold bracelets seem priced well though, particularly the wire bracelets and narrow chain bracelets. If they're released in white gold I may have to buy one  Definite JUC killer.

I'm waiting for the black rhodium T square cuff to be uploaded. I'm guessing it'll be over copper like the Peretti charcoal items? $200 would be my sweet spot for that item, but given these prices I'm guessing much more expensive.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

diane278 said:


> The T collection is now on the US website. If you click on items, most have modeling photos as well.




I like this long necklace you posted but it looks like it's going for $3000 in sterling silver. Not sure I'd be willing to pay that. Some of the prices seem higher than other designer silver like David Yurman, John Hardy etc.


----------



## brae

amateurjeweler said:


> I agree with Emchhardy, $500 for the silver cutout ring and $900 for the silver medium cuff seems way, way excessive. I'd literally have guessed the silver items would be priced 40%-50% lower than they actually are. It doesn't look like a labor-intensive design to justify the markup IMHO.
> 
> The gold bracelets seem priced well though, particularly the wire bracelets and narrow chain bracelets. If they're released in white gold I may have to buy one  Definite JUC killer.
> 
> I'm waiting for the black rhodium T square cuff to be uploaded. I'm guessing it'll be over copper like the Peretti charcoal items? $200 would be my sweet spot for that item, but given these prices I'm guessing much more expensive.




I like the wire bracelet and the prices are okay for gold, but something tells me they may be a hollow tube...


----------



## IceAngel

diane278 said:


> Love your avatar! Is it you? I am not a skater but am a figure skating fan.



Thank you! I do figure skate and have a coach but my Av is Yuna Kim, my favorite figure skater!


----------



## brae

I saw the collection today at my local Tiffany store (a small store). The wire bangles do have a memory thing going on, they twist apart to open (like the pandora bangle). They are very light. I asked the SA if they are hollow and she said no "they're rolled." Idk. But they are cute and the diamond ones are nice, just too light for my preference. The rings feel solid though and they are cute too. They just had the wire bangles, rings and a few of the chains in the store, and one thicker bangle but I didn't try that one on. More will be coming out in September she said.


----------



## BigAkoya

I love Tiffany but not a fan of this collection.  It's like wearing logo jewelry, no real style or design.

I much prefer my cuff bangle or bottle  necklace for making a statement. Now these pieces are true style and unique designs.  Iconic Tiffany.


----------



## Jadewah

Posted on Instagram. Release date is September worldwide, today for North America.


----------



## americanroyal89

I really want a wire bracelet (my nickname is T) but I'm a guy and it doesn't look like it would fit my wrist


----------



## brae

americanroyal89 said:


> I really want a wire bracelet (my nickname is T) but I'm a guy and it doesn't look like it would fit my wrist



I would at least try... The largest size might for you and it's really flexible.


----------



## jaztee

After seeing the US prices, I can wait to see how overpriced they get once they hit Australian shores.


----------



## Caz71

jaztee said:


> After seeing the US prices, I can wait to see how overpriced they get once they hit Australian shores.



Prepare for the worst. I hate how everything is overpriced here.. esp jewellery!


----------



## LVoeletters

I'm surprised but I'm not a huge fan. I like the long gold chain and the stacks are bangles are fun but idk I feel like I've seen this design on costume jewelry lately. I think I would prefer to pay for atlas instead but that's just me


----------



## Phillyfan

I saw these in person yesterday and bought one! Pictures on site do not do this line justice., I purchased the silver medium bracelet for $950. I agree that it is pricey but is a beautiful substantial piece - solid with a nice weight to it. I also like the silver $350 ring and might "have" to get that as well! The diamond bracelets and diamond rings in this collection are extremely dainty. They look even smaller and lighter in person. But my bracelet looked much bigger in person than the photos. I think the chain "T" link bracelets and necklaces are crazy overpriced and I can't imagine sales of those will be strong. Just my two cents.....


----------



## floridasun8

Phillyfan said:


> I saw these in person yesterday and bought one! Pictures on site do not do this line justice., I purchased the silver medium bracelet for $950. I agree that it is pricey but is a beautiful substantial piece - solid with a nice weight to it. I also like the silver $350 ring and might "have" to get that as well! The diamond bracelets and diamond rings in this collection are extremely dainty. They look even smaller and lighter in person. But my bracelet looked much bigger in person than the photos. I think the chain "T" link bracelets and necklaces are crazy overpriced and I can't imagine sales of those will be strong. Just my two cents.....



Oh, it sounds like the one that you bought is the one that I want...although I need the small.   Can you post modeling pics?  

I need to refrain from going into the store to see them in person as I can't afford it right now so I need to not look either  LOL


----------



## natasha21

Love the collection!! but here in Canada $405 for the sterling silver ring seems a big steep considering the Atlas rings were between $200-260... jealous of all of you who are getting pieces from the collection


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Are there no earrings in this collection?


----------



## Jesssh

luckyblonde3295 said:


> Are there no earrings in this collection?



They are coming. The CS rep said a lot more pieces will come out over time.

He described a pair to me that sounded sort of like a hoop but I can't make sense of the design verbally.


----------



## amjac2wm

I purchased the rose gold narrow wire bracelet in a medium today! It's interesting, but I like it a lot more than the the atlas pieces I thought I planned on purchasing (photos of those with the wire bracelet also attached).


----------



## dialv

amjac2wm said:


> I purchased the rose gold narrow wire bracelet in a medium today! It's interesting, but I like it a lot more than the the atlas pieces I thought I planned on purchasing (photos of those with the wire bracelet also attached).
> 
> View attachment 2734011
> 
> View attachment 2734012
> View attachment 2734013


Very pretty on you. I love the other bracelets with it.


----------



## Caz71

dialv said:


> Very pretty on you. I love the other bracelets with it.



Very nice. I also like the atlas too. Curious to try the T now.


----------



## LVoeletters

amjac2wm said:


> I purchased the rose gold narrow wire bracelet in a medium today! It's interesting, but I like it a lot more than the the atlas pieces I thought I planned on purchasing (photos of those with the wire bracelet also attached).
> 
> View attachment 2734011
> 
> View attachment 2734012
> View attachment 2734013



Love it!! Beautiful tone of color on you!


----------



## amjac2wm

dialv said:


> Very pretty on you. I love the other bracelets with it.


 


Caz71 said:


> Very nice. I also like the atlas too. Curious to try the T now.


 


LVoeletters said:


> Love it!! Beautiful tone of color on you!


 
Thank you! I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## bougainvillier

amjac2wm said:


> I purchased the rose gold narrow wire bracelet in a medium today! It's interesting, but I like it a lot more than the the atlas pieces I thought I planned on purchasing (photos of those with the wire bracelet also attached).
> 
> View attachment 2734011
> 
> View attachment 2734012
> View attachment 2734013



Cute on you!

I am thinking of this too. Is it very sturdy? Or is it easily bent, you know, to get on and off?


----------



## cloverleigh

amjac2wm said:


> I purchased the rose gold narrow wire bracelet in a medium today! It's interesting, but I like it a lot more than the the atlas pieces I thought I planned on purchasing (photos of those with the wire bracelet also attached).
> 
> View attachment 2734011
> 
> View attachment 2734012
> View attachment 2734013



Looks fabulous on you!  You can choose to stack or it stands great on its own.  Congrats on the new bracelet!


----------



## amjac2wm

bougainvillier said:


> Cute on you!
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking of this too. Is it very sturdy? Or is it easily bent, you know, to get on and off?



I think it's quite sturdy. I am careful when bending it, but it seems like it could bend a lot and not get damaged. It basically swings back to its original state.


----------



## amjac2wm

cloverleigh said:


> Looks fabulous on you!  You can choose to stack or it stands great on its own.  Congrats on the new bracelet!




Thank you! I've decided to stack! I'll have to show you all my purchase from Friday, lol!


----------



## lovechildmonste

amjac2wm said:


> I purchased the rose gold narrow wire bracelet in a medium today! It's interesting, but I like it a lot more than the the atlas pieces I thought I planned on purchasing (photos of those with the wire bracelet also attached).
> 
> View attachment 2734011
> 
> View attachment 2734012
> View attachment 2734013


i love your soleste yellow diamond. may i know what carat size is the center stone?


----------



## bougainvillier

amjac2wm said:


> I think it's quite sturdy. I am careful when bending it, but it seems like it could bend a lot and not get damaged. It basically swings back to its original state.




Thanks. 

I actually just went to the boutique to try it on yesterday. I tried both the diamond version and the plain gold. It's beautiful but the sales said something like if you bend it 10 thousand times, it might break. I was quite confused by this- why is this mentioned? And she seems to be a little unsure about the piece herself. Maybe she was trying to sell something more expensive?

Quite funny. But amazing piece I have to say. I wish I have unlimited funds to get one with diamonds. Congrats!


----------



## jclaybo

I really love that "T" bangle and seeing it on someone else makes me want it even more, that may be what I end up going with, I recently sold all my Tiff jewelry cause I was kind of over the RTT stuff but I am liking the bangles/cuffs and how they easily stack with other bracelets


----------



## texasgirliegirl

shopoholica said:


> This reminds me of Hermes H bracelets for some reason...I think the 2 T's look like an H (or a capacitor) lol!
> 
> I don't really like wearing something that screams out the brand, but I like the subtleness of the bracelets, very tasteful!



Agreed!!


----------



## amjac2wm

bougainvillier said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I actually just went to the boutique to try it on yesterday. I tried both the diamond version and the plain gold. It's beautiful but the sales said something like if you bend it 10 thousand times, it might break. I was quite confused by this- why is this mentioned? And she seems to be a little unsure about the piece herself. Maybe she was trying to sell something more expensive?
> 
> Quite funny. But amazing piece I have to say. I wish I have unlimited funds to get one with diamonds. Congrats!




I wasn't aware of this but I think that it should last if you don't force it open, kind of like earmuffs.

The diamond one is gorgeous! That would be such an excellent choice!


----------



## Jesssh

This video has a few shots of earrings:

http://youtu.be/xsmUnY_n-Nk

Pause at :08, :09, :10.


----------



## etk123

I saw this collection today, it is so much prettier than what I expected from the website...the polish is so perfect it's like liquid! The rose gold and yellow gold are so warm and luxe looking, and the white gold was icy. I adore the thin wire bangles, they were PERFECT for stacking...I really hope there's one in my future...couldn't say if I liked them better with or without diamonds!


----------



## MyDogTink

etk123 said:


> I saw this collection today, it is so much prettier than what I expected from the website...the polish is so perfect it's like liquid! The rose gold and yellow gold are so warm and luxe looking, and the white gold was icy. I adore the thin wire bangles, they were PERFECT for stacking...I really hope there's one in my future...couldn't say if I liked them better with or without diamonds!




How substantial do you think the wire bracelet is? Do you think it will hold its shape? I hope so. I'm hoping one is in my future too. I was thinking of the one without diamonds just in case it doesn't hold it's shape.


----------



## etk123

MyDogTink said:


> How substantial do you think the wire bracelet is? Do you think it will hold its shape? I hope so. I'm hoping one is in my future too. I was thinking of the one without diamonds just in case it doesn't hold it's shape.




Hmmm....well I wouldn't say it was substantial, but it wasn't dainty, it was just right... I put it on and off a bunch of times, when the Ts didn't line up I pushed it the opposite way a little bit and it would go back to pretty straight. I doubt it would be perfectly lined up, but I don't think I would care!


----------



## USCGirlie

Hi all,

I'm really drawn to the wire bracelet in YG -- do you all think the narrow version is worth the price though? Also, do you think it'd be a good bracelet to wear on its own or it would be much better stacked? 

Thanks for any opinions!


----------



## bruingirl

I saw the bangles today at the boutique. Gorgeous and super sparkly with the diamonds. Definitely on my wish list.


----------



## Joannadyne

I went to check this collection out last week and I must say, the Square T bracelet is absolutely gorgeous on - much more beautiful in person than I expected. I also tried on the wire bracelets but the Ts just don't line up very well and that would just drive me bonkers. The rings are quite nice too but the star of the collection IMO is the square t bracelet.


----------



## USCGirlie

Joannadyne said:


> I went to check this collection out last week and I must say, the Square T bracelet is absolutely gorgeous on - much more beautiful in person than I expected. I also tried on the wire bracelets but the Ts just don't line up very well and that would just drive me bonkers. The rings are quite nice too but the star of the collection IMO is the square t bracelet.



I also went to check out the wire bracelets at the store yesterday. I asked the SA whether there'd be any issues with the bracelet in the long run due to needing to bend the bracelet to put it on and take it off. She didn't seem too confident in her answer. I also noticed the Ts not lining up very well, but I don't think that bothers me as much. For those of you who own the wire bracelets, are you still enjoying them?


----------



## bougainvillier

USCGirlie said:


> I also went to check out the wire bracelets at the store yesterday. I asked the SA whether there'd be any issues with the bracelet in the long run due to needing to bend the bracelet to put it on and take it off. She didn't seem too confident in her answer. I also noticed the Ts not lining up very well, but I don't think that bothers me as much. For those of you who own the wire bracelets, are you still enjoying them?



I concur everything you have said. The SA I talked to mentioned it might break after certain amount of times of bending (huh?) For me, this collection is pretty looking but not so practical and classic. I think I were to get anything, It might be the ring with pave diamonds.


----------



## lovieluvslux

amjac2wm said:


> I purchased the rose gold narrow wire bracelet in a medium today! It's interesting, but I like it a lot more than the the atlas pieces I thought I planned on purchasing (photos of those with the wire bracelet also attached).
> 
> View attachment 2734011
> 
> View attachment 2734012
> View attachment 2734013


Beautiful stack!


----------



## MyDogTink

lovieluvslux said:


> Beautiful stack!




I agree. This looks great with the other bracelets. This is a great bracelet for stacking. Despite the concern for its durability and longevity, I'm truly considering it for stacking.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Joannadyne said:


> I went to check this collection out last week and I must say, the Square T bracelet is absolutely gorgeous on - much more beautiful in person than I expected. I also tried on the wire bracelets but the Ts just don't line up very well and that would just drive me bonkers. The rings are quite nice too but the star of the collection IMO is the square t bracelet.


Last week I visited my local Tiffany's to spec out EP Open Heart necklace in RG and plat Arrow w/ diamonds.  After a year of indecision, I finally decided to pass on the Open Heart and save up for arrow. As I was walking out, my soon to be SA asked me if I saw the new T ring.  I told her NO, it's not my style.  Boy, I was WRONG!  Like many have said, the photographs does not do it justice.  

I'm in LOVE with the thin T bracelet RG w/diamonds.  Geesh, it's $3K, c'mon so expensive!  I'm trying to justify the diamonds with gold which is another $1,500 add on from the RG w/o... i think...  

The ring is so gorgey for about $1,500 and its a good solid piece.  So now I'm back to the drawing board and saving up for this collection.  Very sneaker Tiffanys as I was heading over to Cartier for a trinity necklace.


I too am concerned with longevity of T bracelet as I want the both bracelet and ring. I wonder what type of warranty comes with bracelet.  That's too much money to shell out for something that may not
last.  

I'm contacting Tiffany's and doings some research on how these are made for sure!


----------



## USCGirlie

bougainvillier said:


> I concur everything you have said. The SA I talked to mentioned it might break after certain amount of times of bending (huh?) For me, this collection is pretty looking but not so practical and classic. I think I were to get anything, It might be the ring with pave diamonds.



Yikes! The SA I spoke with didn't seem as knowledgeable/confident. I wonder what their policy will be should this break after normal usage.


----------



## USCGirlie

lovieluvslux said:


> Last week I visited my local Tiffany's to spec out EP Open Heart necklace in RG and plat Arrow w/ diamonds.  After a year of indecision, I finally decided to pass on the Open Heart and save up for arrow. As I was walking out, my soon to be SA asked me if I saw the new T ring.  I told her NO, it's not my style.  Boy, I was WRONG!  Like many have said, the photographs does not do it justice.
> 
> I'm in LOVE with the thin T bracelet RG w/diamonds.  Geesh, it's $3K, c'mon so expensive!  I'm trying to justify the diamonds with gold which is another $1,500 add on from the RG w/o... i think...
> 
> The ring is so gorgey for about $1,500 and its a good solid piece.  So now I'm back to the drawing board and saving up for this collection.  Very sneaker Tiffanys as I was heading over to Cartier for a trinity necklace.
> 
> 
> I too am concerned with longevity of T bracelet as I want the both bracelet and ring. I wonder what type of warranty comes with bracelet.  That's too much money to shell out for something that may not
> last.
> 
> I'm contacting Tiffany's and doings some research on how these are made for sure!



Hi lovieluvslux, if you find out anything, please let us know! Also, the ring you mention is gorgeous! Are you looking at the WG, RG, or YG version?


----------



## lovieluvslux

I'm looking at RG. It's looks so nice against my skin tone. Just got off phone with Tiffany CS.  I was told the piece is solid. She said its light and fragile and would not advise daily wear.  It was made to stack.  I kept going on and on about damage. "There is no warranty per se",, but it can be returned for repair.   

Honestly, I wouldn't wear the bracelet with diamonds everyday.  I'm going back in a week try on again and RG bracelet w/o diamonds. 

Once I narrowed down and saved buckets of money, my master plan is to fly into another state on West coast and purchase my items.  The sales tax in California is ridiculous.

I'm going to keep playing Sherlock Holmes. As this is a new line we don't have enough people  to attest to its durability yet.




QUOTE=USCGirlie;27401944]Hi lovieluvslux, if you find out anything, please let us know! Also, the ring you mention is gorgeous! Are you looking at the WG, RG, or YG version?[/QUOTE]


----------



## USCGirlie

lovieluvslux said:


> I'm looking at RG. It's looks so nice against my skin tone. Just got off phone with Tiffany CS.  I was told the piece is solid. She said its light and fragile and would not advise daily wear.  It was made to stack.  I kept going on and on about damage. "There is no warranty per se",, but it can be returned for repair.
> 
> Honestly, I wouldn't wear the bracelet with diamonds everyday.  I'm going back in a week try on again and RG bracelet w/o diamonds.
> 
> Once I narrowed down and saved buckets of money, my master plan is to fly into another state on West coast and purchase my items.  The sales tax in California is ridiculous.
> 
> I'm going to keep playing Sherlock Holmes. As this is a new line we don't have enough people  to attest to its durability yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=USCGirlie;27401944]Hi lovieluvslux, if you find out anything, please let us know! Also, the ring you mention is gorgeous! Are you looking at the WG, RG, or YG version?


[/QUOTE]

Hi lovieluvslux, very coincidental as I ended up calling Tiffany CS just now as well!  The rep I spoke to told me that long before this was released, Tiffany tested the durability of the wire bracelet by having someone sit in a room for hours bending the bracelet/taking it on and off for hours on end. However, she did admit that it broke at the end but that was after what she says was "many hours" of continuous testing, and that Tiffany made this piece in mind for everyday wear and that consumers shouldn't be afraid to take it on/off daily, as their testing was extreme and the bracelet would be fine with normal usage. She also mentioned their return policy and their one year warranty, but unfortunately, if the bracelet were to break after one year, this is something we'd have to pay for to get fixed (but I guess this is the case with all of Tiff's jewelry). 

Not really sure what got into me as I ended up purchasing it over the phone, but if I have any doubts about this once I get this I won't hesitate to return if I need to. Still, I'm scared of the durability of this bracelet! Not sure what got into me here...:shame:


----------



## MyDogTink

Hi lovieluvslux, very coincidental as I ended up calling Tiffany CS just now as well!  The rep I spoke to told me that long before this was released, Tiffany tested the durability of the wire bracelet by having someone sit in a room for hours bending the bracelet/taking it on and off for hours on end. However, she did admit that it broke at the end but that was after what she says was "many hours" of continuous testing, and that Tiffany made this piece in mind for everyday wear and that consumers shouldn't be afraid to take it on/off daily, as their testing was extreme and the bracelet would be fine with normal usage. She also mentioned their return policy and their one year warranty, but unfortunately, if the bracelet were to break after one year, this is something we'd have to pay for to get fixed (but I guess this is the case with all of Tiff's jewelry). 



Not really sure what got into me as I ended up purchasing it over the phone, but if I have any doubts about this once I get this I won't hesitate to return if I need to. Still, I'm scared of the durability of this bracelet! Not sure what got into me here...:shame:[/QUOTE]


Thanks so much for the research and information. Looking forward to seeing your new bracelet and getting your thoughts on it.


----------



## USCGirlie

MyDogTink said:


> Hi lovieluvslux, very coincidental as I ended up calling Tiffany CS just now as well!  The rep I spoke to told me that long before this was released, Tiffany tested the durability of the wire bracelet by having someone sit in a room for hours bending the bracelet/taking it on and off for hours on end. However, she did admit that it broke at the end but that was after what she says was "many hours" of continuous testing, and that Tiffany made this piece in mind for everyday wear and that consumers shouldn't be afraid to take it on/off daily, as their testing was extreme and the bracelet would be fine with normal usage. She also mentioned their return policy and their one year warranty, but unfortunately, if the bracelet were to break after one year, this is something we'd have to pay for to get fixed (but I guess this is the case with all of Tiff's jewelry).
> 
> 
> 
> Not really sure what got into me as I ended up purchasing it over the phone, but if I have any doubts about this once I get this I won't hesitate to return if I need to. Still, I'm scared of the durability of this bracelet! Not sure what got into me here...:shame:




Thanks so much for the research and information. Looking forward to seeing your new bracelet and getting your thoughts on it.[/QUOTE]

Thank you MyDogTink!! Fingers crossed !


----------



## lovieluvslux

Good info. She did not admit to a warranty.  That's what I wanted to hear.  If I had the money right now, I would have purchased this last week in store. OMG these are so nice, dainty, linear and dazzling.  What did you get YG, RG, WG w/ or w/o diamonds?

I'm so excited for you!



Hi lovieluvslux, very coincidental as I ended up calling Tiffany CS just now as well!  The rep I spoke to told me that long before this was released, Tiffany tested the durability of the wire bracelet by having someone sit in a room for hours bending the bracelet/taking it on and off for hours on end. However, she did admit that it broke at the end but that was after what she says was "many hours" of continuous testing, and that Tiffany made this piece in mind for everyday wear and that consumers shouldn't be afraid to take it on/off daily, as their testing was extreme and the bracelet would be fine with normal usage. She also mentioned their return policy and their one year warranty, but unfortunately, if the bracelet were to break after one year, this is something we'd have to pay for to get fixed (but I guess this is the case with all of Tiff's jewelry). 

Not really sure what got into me as I ended up purchasing it over the phone, but if I have any doubts about this once I get this I won't hesitate to return if I need to. Still, I'm scared of the durability of this bracelet! Not sure what got into me here...:shame:[/QUOTE]


----------



## USCGirlie

lovieluvslux said:


> Good info. She did not admit to a warranty.  That's what I wanted to hear.  If I had the money right now, I would have purchased this last week in store. OMG these are so nice, dainty, linear and dazzling.  What did you get YG, RG, WG w/ or w/o diamonds?
> 
> I'm so excited for you!



Thanks so much, lovieluvslux, you are so sweet! I picked the YG one, without diamonds. I'm excited to receive it this week, and am hoping for the best!


----------



## lovieluvslux

Yeah!  I am looking forward to your reveal.  




USCGirlie said:


> Thanks so much, lovieluvslux, you are so sweet! I picked the YG one, without diamonds. I'm excited to receive it this week, and am hoping for the best!


----------



## bougainvillier

USCGirlie said:


> Yikes! The SA I spoke with didn't seem as knowledgeable/confident. I wonder what their policy will be should this break after normal usage.



LOL. 

Not to discourage anyone from the wire bracelet- the SA did say it might break of a certain amount of times of bending, but it is more in line with about 10,000 times. I think she intended to make me less worried.


----------



## MyDogTink

USCGirlie said:


> Thanks so much, lovieluvslux, you are so sweet! I picked the YG one, without diamonds. I'm excited to receive it this week, and am hoping for the best!




Hi. Can you tell me how much it is? When I view the picture of it on T's website it says $1100. When I click into it and look at the ordering options, it says $1500. I'm confused!!


----------



## bougainvillier

MyDogTink said:


> Hi. Can you tell me how much it is? When I view the picture of it on T's website it says $1100. When I click into it and look at the ordering options, it says $1500. I'm confused!!




There are two widths. 1500 is for the slightly wider ones. Both are wire bracelets.


----------



## MyDogTink

bougainvillier said:


> There are two widths. 1500 is for the slightly wider ones. Both are wire bracelets.




Oh. Thanks for the reply. Do you know how dramatic the difference is?


----------



## bougainvillier

MyDogTink said:


> Oh. Thanks for the reply. Do you know how dramatic the difference is?




Not too much. I tried on the wider one in a size medium. It's pretty balanced. They have both online though.


----------



## etk123

MyDogTink said:


> Oh. Thanks for the reply. Do you know how dramatic the difference is?



Sorry to jump in! The Ts are bigger on the medium.  I preferred the medium, the small was a bit dainty. You should go try them, they are lovely!


----------



## bougainvillier

etk123 said:


> Sorry to jump in! The Ts are bigger on the medium.  I preferred the medium, the small was a bit dainty. You should go try them, they are lovely!




Thanks for clarifying. I didn't see them next to each other


----------



## MyDogTink

etk123 said:


> Sorry to jump in! The Ts are bigger on the medium.  I preferred the medium, the small was a bit dainty. You should go try them, they are lovely!







bougainvillier said:


> Not too much. I tried on the wider one in a size medium. It's pretty balanced. They have both online though.




Thanks to both of you. Is the bracelet itself the same size with just the Ts being larger?

I'm afraid to go try one on. I will have zero will power and will walk out with one. I'm trying to be on a no-spend 6 week period. It's on my Xmas wish list and I'm trying SO hard to be good and wait. I don't want you to think I'm wasting your time with all these questions.

And yay to me - I just figured out how to multiquote on the ipad app.


----------



## etk123

MyDogTink said:


> Thanks to both of you. Is the bracelet itself the same size with just the Ts being larger?
> 
> I'm afraid to go try one on. I will have zero willpower and will walk out with one. I'm trying to be on a no-spend 6 week period.
> 
> And yay to me - I just figured out how to multiquote on the ipad app.



 If the wire part of the bracelet is different I didn't notice, but it very well could be slightly different. I tried the rose gold with diamonds, the yellow gold medium, and the white gold small.if they had the white gold in medium I'm sure I would have walked out with it! The diameter of the bracelet was good too, I had them stacked with my size 16 Love bracelet and link bracelet, it was a nice fit, there was plenty of wiggle room but it was not at all too big. 

When's your 6 week ban up?


----------



## MyDogTink

etk123 said:


> If the wire part of the bracelet is different I didn't notice, but it very well could be slightly different. I tried the rose gold with diamonds, the yellow gold medium, and the white gold small.if they had the white gold in medium I'm sure I would have walked out with it! The diameter of the bracelet was good too, I had them stacked with my size 16 Love bracelet and link bracelet, it was a nice fit, there was plenty of wiggle room but it was not at all too big.
> 
> 
> 
> When's your 6 week ban up?




I've only completed week one!!! Since June I purchased the Atlas key, monogram pendant, alexandrite ring and Kabana earrings. I really think I need this bracelet soon though. I have a very tiny wrists so I think the small will be meant for me.  I have a Tiffany boutique a few blocks from my office. I know if I go in to try it on, I will purchase it. That's what happened with the key. I went in to browse and couldn't leave without it. Thanks for all this information - it is tempting me.


----------



## USCGirlie

MyDogTink said:


> I've only completed week one!!! Since June I purchased the Atlas key, monogram pendant, alexandrite ring and Kabana earrings. I really think I need this bracelet soon though. I have a very tiny wrists so I think the small will be meant for me.  I have a Tiffany boutique a few blocks from my office. I know if I go in to try it on, I will purchase it. That's what happened with the key. I went in to browse and couldn't leave without it. Thanks for all this information - it is tempting me.



Hi MyDogTink! The small should definitely work for you if you have very tiny wrists. I have a small wrist as well, but with the silver Atlas bangle I tried on once (that wasn't adjustable and didn't have a clasp -- simply slide it on and off the wrist), I had to go with a medium as the Atlas small was a little uncomfortable to put on and take off. With this T wire bracelet, though, I tried on the medium when I was in the store and the SA highly recommended that I go with the small size as she said there was too much extra room. Also, just FYI, they mentioned that the small size is only available in store in NYC and Honolulu -- I do see in your profile that you live in NY, but I'm not sure if it's only available at the Fifth Ave store or all the boutiques in NYC. Good luck!!! I hope you can hold out on your no-buy!


----------



## MyDogTink

Hi USCGirlie- thanks for the info. I'm in NY but I go to the stores in Short Hills, NJ and on Wall St, not Fifth Avenue. I guess I will go to either of those two and ask if they can order a small. I will probably go for the $1500 version. Although a trip to Honolulu to try it on sounds like fun!! Can't wait to see a modeling picture when yours arrives. Hope you love it!


----------



## MyDogTink

USCGirlie said:


> Hi MyDogTink! The small should definitely work for you if you have very tiny wrists. I have a small wrist as well, but with the silver Atlas bangle I tried on once (that wasn't adjustable and didn't have a clasp -- simply slide it on and off the wrist), I had to go with a medium as the Atlas small was a little uncomfortable to put on and take off. With this T wire bracelet, though, I tried on the medium when I was in the store and the SA highly recommended that I go with the small size as she said there was too much extra room. Also, just FYI, they mentioned that the small size is only available in store in NYC and Honolulu -- I do see in your profile that you live in NY, but I'm not sure if it's only available at the Fifth Ave store or all the boutiques in NYC. Good luck!!! I hope you can hold out on your no-buy!




Hi USCGirlie- can I ask your wrist size when you measure it with a tape measure? I'm really confused. My wrist measures 6" and I cut 7" inch bracelets down to 6". Tiffany's website says the small fits wrists up to 5.75" in circumference. That makes me torn between the small and medium. I called Tiffany's customer service and the nice rep recommends the small. By the way, many pieces from the T collection will not arrive in stores until October. The RG arrow pendant is on back order until Sept 30 (something else on my ever-growing list).


----------



## Lots love

I like the collection, but I'm not feeling good when it's hollow  inside.if it was solid I would get one


----------



## bougainvillier

MyDogTink said:


> Hi USCGirlie- can I ask your wrist size when you measure it with a tape measure? I'm really confused. My wrist measures 6" and I cut 7" inch bracelets down to 6". Tiffany's website says the small fits wrists up to 5.75" in circumference. That makes me torn between the small and medium. I called Tiffany's customer service and the nice rep recommends the small. By the way, many pieces from the T collection will not arrive in stores until October. The RG arrow pendant is on back order until Sept 30 (something else on my ever-growing list).




My wrist measures 5.5 inches/14cm and I wear size 16 in Cartier Love, and pretty much always small or kids size in most bracelets. I tried one in medium size (I don't remember if it's a narrow or wider one-1100 or 1500), it's not huge on me. It does not go off or makes me feel it's going to go off. Not fitting as well. But I would consider getting medium if you have 6 inches. Can you try it on somewhere?


----------



## MyDogTink

bougainvillier said:


> My wrist measures 5.5 inches/14cm and I wear size 16 in Cartier Love, and pretty much always small or kids size in most bracelets. I tried one in medium size (I don't remember if it's a narrow or wider one-1100 or 1500), it's not huge on me. It does not go off or makes me feel it's going to go off. Not fitting as well. But I would consider getting medium if you have 6 inches. Can you try it on somewhere?




Thanks! Yes I can try on the medium at my closest tiffany if they have it in stock but I'm afraid I will have no will power and purchase it immediately. I was really trying to wait until November. I have a 17 in the Love cuff which is slightly big. The 16 in the cuff would have been a little tight- I was in between the 16 and 17 and think I may be in between the T wire small and medium.


----------



## bougainvillier

MyDogTink said:


> Thanks! Yes I can try on the medium at my closest tiffany if they have it in stock but I'm afraid I will have no will power and purchase it immediately. I was really trying to wait until November. I have a 17 in the Love cuff which is slightly big. The 16 in the cuff would have been a little tight- I was in between the 16 and 17 and think I may be in between the T wire small and medium.




Yes I think you might like medium in t wire more. My love cuff is 16 and it's perfect I'd say. 17 is way too big


----------



## USCGirlie

MyDogTink said:


> Hi USCGirlie- can I ask your wrist size when you measure it with a tape measure? I'm really confused. My wrist measures 6" and I cut 7" inch bracelets down to 6". Tiffany's website says the small fits wrists up to 5.75" in circumference. That makes me torn between the small and medium. I called Tiffany's customer service and the nice rep recommends the small. By the way, many pieces from the T collection will not arrive in stores until October. The RG arrow pendant is on back order until Sept 30 (something else on my ever-growing list).



Hi MyDogTink! My wrist is about your size, just slightly over 6". When I tried the medium, the SA said she'd prefer to see the small on me as she felt there was too much room with the medium. But, I really think it comes down to personal preference. On me personally, I prefer to wear bracelets that don't move around as much up/down the wrist, and that was the SA's preference too. I should be receiving my bracelet in the next day or two and will report back!  HTH!


----------



## Fille de QC

Love at first sight! Thicker medium rose gold without diamond!


----------



## lovieluvslux

This looks nice and more solid than thinner.  I need to check this out on my next visit.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MyDogTink

USCGirlie said:


> Hi MyDogTink! My wrist is about your size, just slightly over 6". When I tried the medium, the SA said she'd prefer to see the small on me as she felt there was too much room with the medium. But, I really think it comes down to personal preference. On me personally, I prefer to wear bracelets that don't move around as much up/down the wrist, and that was the SA's preference too. I should be receiving my bracelet in the next day or two and will report back!  HTH!



It's beautiful! Thanks for posting the mod picture. Enjoy it!


----------



## USCGirlie

USCGirlie said:


> Hi MyDogTink! My wrist is about your size, just slightly over 6". When I tried the medium, the SA said she'd prefer to see the small on me as she felt there was too much room with the medium. But, I really think it comes down to personal preference. On me personally, I prefer to wear bracelets that don't move around as much up/down the wrist, and that was the SA's preference too. I should be receiving my bracelet in the next day or two and will report back!  HTH!



I received the small-sized narrow wire bracelet today and unfortunately it's just slightly too tight on my right wrist and left marks on my wrist. It's perfect on my left wrist which is probably slightly under 6", but I was hoping to wear it on my right as I wear a watch on my left arm and didn't want the bracelet to get scratched against the watch. 

I went to my local store to try to exchange it for a medium-sized narrow bracelet, but the three they had in stock all had little scuffs on the Ts! For this price, I'd want the bracelet to be in mint condition at the time of purchase. I'm thinking of buying it online instead, where it should arrive completely new from the warehouse.

I do like the look of the wider bracelet, but it's not really in my budget. 

I've attached a pic of the small-sized narrow wire bracelet here. Just FYI: I'm planning to wear this on its own, not stacked with the watch like it is in the pic. Also, sorry for the weird reflection that you see on the Ts! (took this pic in the office)


----------



## Caz71

Fille de QC said:


> Love at first sight! Thicker medium rose gold without diamond!



That is so nice!


----------



## MyDogTink

USCGirlie said:


> I received the small-sized narrow wire bracelet today and unfortunately it's just slightly too tight on my right wrist and left marks on my wrist. It's perfect on my left wrist which is probably slightly under 6", but I was hoping to wear it on my right as I wear a watch on my left arm and didn't want the bracelet to get scratched against the watch.
> 
> I went to my local store to try to exchange it for a medium-sized narrow bracelet, but the three they had in stock all had little scuffs on the Ts! For this price, I'd want the bracelet to be in mint condition at the time of purchase. I'm thinking of buying it online instead, where it should arrive completely new from the warehouse.
> 
> I do like the look of the wider bracelet, but it's not really in my budget.
> 
> I've attached a pic of the small-sized narrow wire bracelet here. Just FYI: I'm planning to wear this on its own, not stacked with the watch like it is in the pic. Also, sorry for the weird reflection that you see on the Ts! (took this pic in the office)
> 
> View attachment 2754688




Definitely get the medium and be comfortable. I have a feeling everyone is trying on them on in the stores so I would say order it over the phone. The rep was so nice and helpful the other night when I called. It does look beautiful on you. The YG is great for you. And I like your watch! Thanks for posting the picture. You helped finalize my decision on the medium. Come back and post a picture of the medium when you receive it.


----------



## lovieluvslux

USCGirlie said:


> I received the small-sized narrow wire bracelet today and unfortunately it's just slightly too tight on my right wrist and left marks on my wrist. It's perfect on my left wrist which is probably slightly under 6", but I was hoping to wear it on my right as I wear a watch on my left arm and didn't want the bracelet to get scratched against the watch.
> 
> I went to my local store to try to exchange it for a medium-sized narrow bracelet, but the three they had in stock all had little scuffs on the Ts! For this price, I'd want the bracelet to be in mint condition at the time of purchase. I'm thinking of buying it online instead, where it should arrive completely new from the warehouse.
> 
> I do like the look of the wider bracelet, but it's not really in my budget.
> 
> I've attached a pic of the small-sized narrow wire bracelet here. Just FYI: I'm planning to wear this on its own, not stacked with the watch like it is in the pic. Also, sorry for the weird reflection that you see on the Ts! (took this pic in the office)
> 
> View attachment 2754688


This looks really nice on you and w/ watch.  I will be getting one by early 2015 for sure.


----------



## Fille de QC

Caz71 said:


> That is so nice!


Thank you! Today I couldn't move my eyes from her!


----------



## USCGirlie

lovieluvslux said:


> This looks really nice on you and w/ watch.  I will be getting one by early 2015 for sure.





MyDogTink said:


> Definitely get the medium and be comfortable. I have a feeling everyone is trying on them on in the stores so I would say order it over the phone. The rep was so nice and helpful the other night when I called. It does look beautiful on you. The YG is great for you. And I like your watch! Thanks for posting the picture. You helped finalize my decision on the medium. Come back and post a picture of the medium when you receive it.



Thanks so much MyDogTink and lovieluvslux! I ended up getting the medium online and am excited to receive it, hopefully sometime early next week!


----------



## dr.watson

Did anyone try in person the wide T gold bracelet ? I think it's about 5k. The store I went didnt have it


----------



## woowoo99

I purchased the YG medium wire bracelet yesterday before I read the discussion regarding the durability of the bracelet. Now I'm contemplating if I should exchange it for the T narrow chain bracelet. I do love the wire bracelet tho.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Thinking of stacking the narrow wire YG with my YG Love.  Can't wait for someone to post pics of this combo!  Hopefully the price of these won't go up by the time I decide to purchase one.


----------



## lebagfairy

Got the medium rg w diamonds yesterday, shown here with a metro style rg bangle.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

lebagfairy said:


> Got the medium rg w diamonds yesterday, shown here with a metro style rg bangle.



Congrats, very pretty!


----------



## lovieluvslux

lebagfairy said:


> Got the medium rg w diamonds yesterday, shown here with a metro style rg bangle.


Thanks for sharing.  Now I need to retry before the mad holiday rush.  I think my wrist is more fitting for the smaller wire, but I don't like the fragility of thinner wire.


----------



## smalls

lebagfairy said:


> Got the medium rg w diamonds yesterday, shown here with a metro style rg bangle.



I love this stack!  It looks great.  Congrats!


----------



## Awongyy

Hi I really need help with this. My husband gifted me with the silver Tiffany T link bracelet and the small fits me just right BUT I was thinking it's a little tight especially when it rolls down my arm and leaves ugly marks behind. The medium on the other hand is looser but hangs below my wrist. Should I stick to the small or change to the medium. The picture shows me wearing the small.


----------



## Jesssh

Awongyy said:


> Hi I really need help with this. My husband gifted me with the silver Tiffany T link bracelet and the small fits me just right BUT I was thinking it's a little tight especially when it rolls down my arm and leaves ugly marks behind. The medium on the other hand is looser but hangs below my wrist. Should I stick to the small or change to the medium. The picture shows me wearing the small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2767780



Can you get a medium and have them take a link out so that it fits exactly the way you want?

Or can you switch to the other wrist? My wrists are different sizes.

I prefer slightly loose.

Also my wrists are smaller in cooler weather. So if it is hot where you are, it may become more loose with cooler weather.


----------



## Awongyy

Sadly the SA says it's not possible to take out links for the T bracelet


----------



## Pazdzernika

Has anyone seen a video review of the wire bracelet? I checked youtube but came up with nothing.


----------



## Pazdzernika

bb10lue said:


> I'll have my stack pic up soon with my Cartier love and juste un clou. My partner just gifted my a rose gold T bangle for my b'day. Still a few days away till I can wear it. You can follow my instagram ( bb10lue ) for the updates&#9786;.
> 
> 
> My Instagram: bb10lue
> Fashion blogging newbie: www.the-b-que.com




Looking forward to your future post and happy early birthday!!!!! &#128131;&#127881;&#127880;&#127873;

BTW, your instagram is amazing! You are gorgeous and so are your accessories!!


----------



## MyDogTink

bb10lue said:


> My updated stack with the new T bangle in rose gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2780443
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: bb10lue
> Fashion blogging newbie: www.the-b-que.com




Looks great!


----------



## wannabelyn

amjac2wm said:


> I purchased the rose gold narrow wire bracelet in a medium today! It's interesting, but I like it a lot more than the the atlas pieces I thought I planned on purchasing (photos of those with the wire bracelet also attached).
> 
> View attachment 2734011
> 
> View attachment 2734012
> View attachment 2734013




Looks gorgeous initially thought the narrow would be too thin but it definitely looks dainty enough without being too fragile 

Now I have to decide between the bracelet and the necklace


----------



## bspcc87

My new Tiffany t wire bracelet in yellow gold. Matches everything and I wear it everyday. Definitely a good investment. Classic piece


----------



## purseinsanity

Lots love said:


> I like the collection, but I'm not feeling good when it's hollow  inside.if it was solid I would get one



It's not hollow...it's solid.


----------



## Bitten

So I went into T&Co with my lovely younger sister last week to try on the link bracelets in YG.  I've been looking at the link bracelet because I have a WG Fope bracelet and I'd quite like something in YG for when I want to switch metals.

Sadly, it was a Goldilocks moment: the smaller link bracelet ($2900AUD) felt too small and a bit thin, but conversely the large link bracelet ($7650AUD) was way too chunky on my wrist. Not to mention, I mean I know it's T&Co so the entire exercise involves paying a premium, but the price for the large link bracelet is just too much for my taste...

So I need the middle size which they don't make - isn't that always the way?!?


----------



## purseinsanity

I absolutely love this new collection!  It's great for stacking, and subtle enough for every day.
Here's a couple pictures:


----------



## pree

purseinsanity said:


> I absolutely love this new collection! It's great for stacking, and subtle enough for every day.
> Here's a couple pictures:


 



Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## Junkenpo

I am loving everyone's modeling pics!


----------



## etk123

Hubby gave me the white gold diamond bracelet, yay!!! I want to stack it with my Love and clasping link bracelets, but I noticed it's spinning around, (or just on my wrist sideways), and the diamond Ts have been _under_ my Love. Looks like my Love is eating it up.  The SA warned him that it was delicate, and to be very careful with on/off..

I could try to get it in a Small, this one is a Medium, maybe then I could put it closest to my hand, with my clasping link in the middle and my Love up farther. Maybe they would all stay in place, and not cross over/under each other if they were equal sizes? My clapping link stays in front of my Love if I take 2 links off.  Hubby feels it's too delicate for me for everyday and think  I should return it for something else.

 Very torn, as I love the look of it Advice, ladies?


----------



## etk123

A blurry pic


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> I absolutely love this new collection!  It's great for stacking, and subtle enough for every day.
> Here's a couple pictures:




Amazing as always purse! &#128525;
I've just started to look at the T Collection. Is your diamond T the medium wire?


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## lovieluvslux

purseinsanity said:


> I absolutely love this new collection!  It's great for stacking, and subtle enough for every day.
> Here's a couple pictures:


Jaw dropper!  Thanks for share.  Are you modeling the thin or med wire bracelet?


----------



## purseinsanity

pree said:


> Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> Amazing as always purse! &#128525;
> I've just started to look at the T Collection. Is your diamond T the medium wire?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Yes.  I believe the diamonds are only on the medium size wire.


----------



## purseinsanity

lovieluvslux said:


> Jaw dropper!  Thanks for share.  Are you modeling the thin or med wire bracelet?



Thank you!  The diamond ones are medium size, and the large size is SS.


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> Yes.  I believe the diamonds are only on the medium size wire.




It's beautiful on you!  The T&CO website states the size as "fits 6.25 wrist".  My wrist is 6.5" so I'm wondering if I can wear it. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## etk123

PennyD2911 said:


> It's beautiful on you!  The T&CO website states the size as "fits 6.25 wrist".  My wrist is 6.5" so I'm wondering if I can wear it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Penny the medium wire bracelet is available in 3 sizes, there's a Drop down selector on the website. The Large size fits 6.75. Seems like they're stocking it in M but you can order S or L. Hope that helps!


----------



## PennyD2911

etk123 said:


> Penny the medium wire bracelet is available in 3 sizes, there's a Drop down selector on the website. The Large size fits 6.75. Seems like they're stocking it in M but you can order S or L. Hope that helps!




Thank you!&#128077;
When I looked at the website on my iPad I tried that but since it was not an "app" it didn't want to work properly. &#128515;


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## bougainvillier

bspcc87 said:


> My new Tiffany t wire bracelet in yellow gold. Matches everything and I wear it everyday. Definitely a good investment. Classic piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2783733





purseinsanity said:


> I absolutely love this new collection!  It's great for stacking, and subtle enough for every day.
> Here's a couple pictures:





etk123 said:


> A blurry pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2784019



Gorgeous ladies! Thank you for sharing. This thread is so enabling


----------



## MyDogTink

etk123 said:


> Hubby gave me the white gold diamond bracelet, yay!!! I want to stack it with my Love and clasping link bracelets, but I noticed it's spinning around, (or just on my wrist sideways), and the diamond Ts have been _under_ my Love. Looks like my Love is eating it up.  The SA warned him that it was delicate, and to be very careful with on/off..
> 
> 
> 
> I could try to get it in a Small, this one is a Medium, maybe then I could put it closest to my hand, with my clasping link in the middle and my Love up farther. Maybe they would all stay in place, and not cross over/under each other if they were equal sizes? My clapping link stays in front of my Love if I take 2 links off.  Hubby feels it's too delicate for me for everyday and think  I should return it for something else.
> 
> 
> 
> Very torn, as I love the look of it Advice, ladies?




Hi etk- my wrist measures a 6. I would have sworn I would take the small but when I called Tiffany CS I decided the small would be too tight. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## etk123

MyDogTink said:


> Hi etk- my wrist measures a 6. I would have sworn I would take the small but when I called Tiffany CS I decided the small would be too tight. Good luck with your decision.



Hi Tink! I went yesterday and they ordered me the small. Told me it would be here Thursday but it was here this morning at 10! 20 hours later, fast shipping is such a thrill lol

Anyway, the small is really small, it fits fine but I felt like I was forcing it a bit to put it on

It's so so pretty, but I'm still not  100% sure about it for me/my lifestyle.I wonder if I would like the one without diamonds betterit feels a little bit fancy with the diamonds. Hmmmm.why am I being so difficult?!!!


----------



## MyDogTink

Hi there- I don't think the diamonds are too much at all! In fact I think it is just the right amount of diamonds for everyday. I loved your stack by the way. Can you post a picture of the small on your wrist? The only reason I was going to pass on the diamond style is because I wasn't sure of the durability of the wire. The bracelet is still on my wish list. It keeps getting pushed down on the list because I keep buying other things!!


----------



## MyDogTink

etk123 said:


> Hi Tink! I went yesterday and they ordered me the small. Told me it would be here Thursday but it was here this morning at 10! 20 hours later, fast shipping is such a thrill lol
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, the small is really small, it fits fine but I felt like I was forcing it a bit to put it on
> 
> 
> 
> Posting this again because I didn't reply to your original post, etk!. It's so so pretty, but I'm still not  100% sure about it for me/my lifestyle.I wonder if I would like the one without diamonds betterit feels a little bit fancy with the diamonds. Hmmmm.why am I being so difficult?!!!





MyDogTink said:


> Hi there- I don't think the diamonds are too much at all! In fact I think it is just the right amount of diamonds for everyday. I loved your stack by the way. Can you post a picture of the small on your wrist? The only reason I was going to pass on the diamond style is because I wasn't sure of the durability of the wire. The bracelet is still on my wish list. It keeps getting pushed down on the list because I keep buying other things!!


----------



## etk123

My phone camera won't focus but I got some blurry pics for you...

I wear a 16 Love bracelet, the T is rounder than the Love, but it's still oval. Not as wide as the Love but more space top to bottom. My wrist is kind of thin and flat, you can see in the pics...

Hope this helps!! My wish list is also a problem! &#128521;


----------



## MyDogTink

etk123 said:


> My phone camera won't focus but I got some blurry pics for you...
> 
> I wear a 16 Love bracelet, the T is rounder than the Love, but it's still oval. Not as wide as the Love but more space top to bottom. My wrist is kind of thin and flat, you can see in the pics...
> 
> Hope this helps!! My wish list is also a problem! &#128521;
> View attachment 2785549
> View attachment 2785550
> View attachment 2785551
> View attachment 2785552




I like the small on your wrist and with your other bracelets. I like it with the love.


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> It's beautiful on you!  The T&CO website states the size as "fits 6.25 wrist".  My wrist is 6.5" so I'm wondering if I can wear it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Thank you!  I wear a 16 Cartier Love, and the medium is definitely loose on me.  In the Hermes thin gold bracelets, I wear the small size usually.  Hope that helps!  (The best would be to try on if you have a boutique near by?)


----------



## etk123

MyDogTink said:


> I like the small on your wrist and with your other bracelets. I like it with the love.



Thank you! I think these bracelets might look good with _everything_!


----------



## **Chanel**

etk123 said:


> My phone camera won't focus but I got some blurry pics for you...
> 
> I wear a 16 Love bracelet, the T is rounder than the Love, but it's still oval. Not as wide as the Love but more space top to bottom. My wrist is kind of thin and flat, you can see in the pics...
> 
> Hope this helps!! My wish list is also a problem! &#128521;
> View attachment 2785549
> View attachment 2785550
> View attachment 2785551
> View attachment 2785552



I love this! Do you still have a problem with your Love 'eating' the Tiffany bracelet now you got the smaller size?
I wear a size 17 Love and was wondering if the Tiffany diamond bracelet would work with it, without slipping over eachother.


----------



## **Chanel**

I hope more people will post pics of the diamond wire bracelet stacked with a Love.
I have been thinking about a diamond wire bracelet, but I am undecided yet.
Also, for the Hermès lovers here, does anyone have a picture of a Collier de Chien bracelet (the leather one) stacked with a Tiffany wire diamond bracelet?


----------



## Handbag Goddess

My contribution although the chain bracelet is upside down in this picture
For reference, my Love is a 17, SS Square T is a medium and the Narrow Chain is a small


----------



## etk123

**Chanel** said:


> I love this! Do you still have a problem with your Love 'eating' the Tiffany bracelet now you got the smaller size?
> I wear a size 17 Love and was wondering if the Tiffany diamond bracelet would work with it, without slipping over eachother.



The smaller sized bracelet is much better. They haven't gone over each other at all.


----------



## Handbag Goddess

Not at all!  The medium sized chain would, so that's why I opted for the small in the chain bracelet.
Also, the SS hinged bracelet and the Love are almost the same size so when I wear only the 2, just the top part of the T's overlap


----------



## Handbag Goddess

Here's a picture


----------



## **Chanel**

Handbag Goddess said:


> My contribution although the chain bracelet is upside down in this picture
> For reference, my Love is a 17, SS Square T is a medium and the Narrow Chain is a small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2791738



Beautiful!



etk123 said:


> The smaller sized bracelet is much better. They haven't gone over each other at all.



Good to know, thank you!



Handbag Goddess said:


> Not at all!  The medium sized chain would, so that's why I opted for the small in the chain bracelet.
> Also, the SS hinged bracelet and the Love are almost the same size so when I wear only the 2, just the top part of the T's overlap



Thank you for sharing, very helpful . I would like a bracelet to stack with my Love. I was considering a VCA Alhambra 5 motif bracelet, but I think the smaller Tiffany T wire bracelet with diamonds might be a better option. Now to decide which color; yellow, rose or white gold.


----------



## Handbag Goddess

Just an FYI...
The wire bracelets are quite fragile (IMHO) and the T's tend to become misaligned
That's why I opted on getting the T squared bracelet since it is hinged.  Just wished that the hinged bracelet came in white gold AND with diamonds!!!


**Chanel** said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing, very helpful . I would like a bracelet to stack with my Love. I was considering a VCA Alhambra 5 motif bracelet, but I think the smaller Tiffany T wire bracelet with diamonds might be a better option. Now to decide which color; yellow, rose or white gold.


----------



## Handbag Goddess

BEAUTIFUL stack and rings!!!
Which eternity band do you have stacked with the T ring?  This may need to be on my wishlist 


bb10lue said:


> Becoming obsessed with this collection! My stack today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792610
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: bb10lue
> Fashion blogging newbie: www.the-b-que.com


----------



## alessia70

bb10lue said:


> Becoming obsessed with this collection! My stack today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792610
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: bb10lue
> Fashion blogging newbie: www.the-b-que.com


damm girl, ur stack is


----------



## Handbag Goddess

By any chance, do you know which size in carats or the price of your Novo band?  I will be ordering it on their website!!!


bb10lue said:


> Thank you, it's the novo band from Tiffany
> 
> 
> My Instagram: bb10lue
> Fashion blogging newbie: www.the-b-que.com


----------



## etk123

So I sadly returned my diamond T bracelet today. I still think it is so so pretty, I just was not comfortable stacking it. I am terribly hard on jewelry, and just taking this off and putting it on was giving me anxiety! 
Keep posting pics girls&#8230;I'm living vicariously!!


----------



## einseine

bb10lue said:


> Becoming obsessed with this collection! My stack today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792610
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: bb10lue
> Fashion blogging newbie: www.the-b-que.com



Love your look bb10lue!  I have not tried on the T collection yet.  My priority should be the PG LOVE, but I want to try them on soon anyway.


----------



## **Chanel**

Handbag Goddess said:


> Just an FYI...
> The wire bracelets are quite fragile (IMHO) and the T's tend to become misaligned
> That's why I opted on getting the T squared bracelet since it is hinged.  Just wished that the hinged bracelet came in white gold AND with diamonds!!!



Mmm, I guess I need to see/try the bracelet IRL first to decide. I don't like the idea of a complete misaligned bracelet. In that case, a hinged bracelet in WG with diamonds sounds great indeed.



bb10lue said:


> Becoming obsessed with this collection! My stack today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2792610
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: bb10lue
> Fashion blogging newbie: www.the-b-que.com



Absolutely gorgeous ! 



etk123 said:


> So I sadly returned my diamond T bracelet today. I still think it is so so pretty, I just was not comfortable stacking it. I am terribly hard on jewelry, and just taking this off and putting it on was giving me anxiety!
> Keep posting pics girlsI'm living vicariously!!



I am sorry to hear the bracelet didn't work for you. Did you pick something else instead?


----------



## Sterre

Handbag Goddess said:


> My contribution although the chain bracelet is upside down in this picture
> For reference, my Love is a 17, SS Square T is a medium and the Narrow Chain is a small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2791738




It's stunning!! 

Is the T medium, the same compared to the love 17? I'm a love 17 as well and am deciding between the Square or the medium wire bracelet. Do you know if the wire bracelet in medium fit the same as the square?


----------



## Sterre

Should have looked at all pics sorry!! Thanks for the comparison picture next to the love


----------



## cubby

Got my rose-gold bracelet with diamonds today. The letter T means a lot to me - my nickname and last name start 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
with T, both my sons' names start with T, so I had to get something from the T collection!


----------



## Handbag Goddess

BEAUTIFUL!!!
I love the diamonds!!!





cubby said:


> Got my rose-gold bracelet with diamonds today. The letter T means a lot to me - my nickname and last name start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2794319
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with T, both my sons' names start with T, so I had to get something from the T collection!


----------



## Handbag Goddess

Seeing them IRL, I opted not to try them on as I loved the hinged bracelet so much better, sorry


Sterre said:


> It's stunning!!
> 
> Is the T medium, the same compared to the love 17? I'm a love 17 as well and am deciding between the Square or the medium wire bracelet. Do you know if the wire bracelet in medium fit the same as the square?


----------



## wannabelyn

So excited about getting the smile necklace yesterday but the app won't let me post photos 

I get what everyone means about the T not aligning now, It looks much better when it's aligned. Tried on both narrow and the medium and I don't think the narrow feels or looks fragile but I do prefer the look of the medium on me.


----------



## chicinthecity777

cubby said:


> Got my rose-gold bracelet with diamonds today. The letter T means a lot to me - my nickname and last name start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2794319
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with T, both my sons' names start with T, so I had to get something from the T collection!



This is so pretty!


----------



## youssefm

Does anybody have any photos of the full silver bracelet? I've been through the whole thread, have only seen gold 

Thank you!


----------



## sleepykitten

just discovered this collection! I want the YG wire bracelet and WG ring with diamonds!


----------



## wannabelyn

My smile necklace


----------



## wannabelyn

The narrow wire and medium wire


----------



## Cosmopolitan

wannabelyn said:


> View attachment 2801362
> 
> My smile necklace



Congrats on your necklace. Looks great on you!


----------



## designerdiva40

I posted this in my reveal but it seems the jewellery forum isn't very active now days or maybe the T collection isn't very popular but I thought I'd post a pic here too.


----------



## etk123

designerdiva40 said:


> I posted this in my reveal but it seems the jewellery forum isn't very active now days or maybe the T collection isn't very popular but I thought I'd post a pic here too.



Love it! The simplicity of the Love and T are so beautiful together!


----------



## Wilsom04

Nice


----------



## sleepykitten

designerdiva40 said:


> I posted this in my reveal but it seems the jewellery forum isn't very active now days or maybe the T collection isn't very popular but I thought I'd post a pic here too.



Love this combo


----------



## lizzybreath

Sorry for the dumb question, but how do you put the Tiffany T narrow wire/wire bracelet on?  Is it like a bangle where you slide it over your hand or does it just clasp around your wrist?


----------



## restricter

lizzybreath said:


> Sorry for the dumb question, but how do you put the Tiffany T narrow wire/wire bracelet on?  Is it like a bangle where you slide it over your hand or does it just clasp around your wrist?




The bracelet twists on.


----------



## helenama

designerdiva40 said:


> I posted this in my reveal but it seems the jewellery forum isn't very active now days or maybe the T collection isn't very popular but I thought I'd post a pic here too.




This is such a pretty combo! Now I need a T bracelet too!


----------



## phillj12

Very pretty!


----------



## restricter

Jinjy got the Rose gold T square bracelet for Chanukah.  He may let me borrow it...maybe...


----------



## erinrose

restricter said:


> Jinjy got the Rose gold T square bracelet for Chanukah.  He may let me borrow it...maybe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2836670




Congrats! Beautiful cat too!


----------



## erinrose

Are the bracelets solid gold?


----------



## Junkenpo

Love this collection! I like the "T" motif the same as a I like "H" motif of Hermes.  I think it looks nice and modern and clean.  I like that Tiffany has delicate as well as substantial pieces in this line.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Love the T collection! I think it helps that my first and maiden names begin with a T. I'm getting the silver square T ring for Christmas but unfortunately the small silver square T bracelet is on back order so I will have to wait for the new year.


----------



## MahoganyQT

I got my ring...just waiting for the bangle


----------



## hja

wannabelyn said:


> View attachment 2801362
> 
> My smile necklace


I love this!


----------



## MahoganyQT

I finally got my bracelet! I love it.


----------



## aynrand

Love my T bracelet.  The pliability is fantastic-- easy on and off and looks great stacked next to anything.


----------



## annanas

Just got the rose gold bangle  here it stacked with my watch and with my Love http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## walk-unafraid

annanas said:


> Just got the rose gold bangle  here it stacked with my watch and with my Love



I adore this bracelet!  I was considering getting myself the T bracelet in rose gold to pair with my yellow gold love, but my house decided it needed a new roof instead.  So, that happened and the T is on hold for awhile.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## diane278

MahoganyQT said:


> I finally got my bracelet! I love it.
> View attachment 2875506


Those pieces look lovely on you! 

I often notice how gorgeous most of the hands photographed on this forum are. Boy, would I love to go back to the days when my hands were as smooth and wrinkle free as yours are. Enjoy both the jewelry and your beautiful hands.


----------



## MahoganyQT

diane278 said:


> Those pieces look lovely on you!
> 
> I often notice how gorgeous most of the hands photographed on this forum are. Boy, would I love to go back to the days when my hands were as smooth and wrinkle free as yours are. Enjoy both the jewelry and your beautiful hands.




Thank you. I wash my hands a lot as I'm in the medical field, but I try to moisturize them each time. I'm addicted to hand creams.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

MahoganyQT said:


> I finally got my bracelet! I love it.
> View attachment 2875506


Wow! That looks really good on you. Congrats.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Thingofbeauty said:


> Wow! That looks really good on you. Congrats.




Thank you&#128515;


----------



## americanroyal89

First nonsterling item from Tiffany's


----------



## birkin10600

purseinsanity said:


> I absolutely love this new collection!  It's great for stacking, and subtle enough for every day.
> Here's a couple pictures:



Wow! Gorgeous purseinsanity!  Love everything I see here. You have the best collection! :thumbup:


----------



## birkin10600

My contribution: t - bracelet in rose gold with diamonds. Love stacking it with other jewelry!


----------



## youssefm

My friend and I!


----------



## walk-unafraid

My new roof came in enough under budget that I could still get my rose gold T. I love having my cake and eating it, too!


----------



## Babsiegirl

walk-unafraid said:


> My new roof came in enough under budget that I could still get my rose gold T. I love having my cake and eating it, too!




Love it!! I'm getting mine on Saturday.&#128512;


----------



## walk-unafraid

Babsiegirl said:


> Love it!! I'm getting mine on Saturday.&#128512;



I hope you love it as much as I love mine!


----------



## Babsiegirl

I don't know if this question has been asked, is the wire solid or hollow?


----------



## mrs moulds

walk-unafraid said:


> My new roof came in enough under budget that I could still get my rose gold T. I love having my cake and eating it, too!




What a beauty


----------



## aimeng

walk-unafraid said:


> My new roof came in enough under budget that I could still get my rose gold T. I love having my cake and eating it, too!


it looks beautiful on you. and it is great that your house has a new roof and you still can get your T bracelet


----------



## aimeng

Babsiegirl said:


> I don't know if this question has been asked, is the wire solid or hollow?


it is rolled , and the customer service say it has kind of memory material which can keep the shape of it


----------



## Babsiegirl

aimeng said:


> it is rolled , and the customer service say it has kind of memory material which can keep the shape of it




But is it hollow?


----------



## DollyGirl

Hi ladies, I just tried on the narrow and the medium t bracelet today. I think the narrow one looks more delicate but my SA prefer the medium on me. Just wondering for those of you who have the narrow one, what do you think about it? I couldn't decide between the two. I'm around 5"5 and size XS for hermes bracelet. Can I get some opinion on the narrow one?


----------



## aimeng

happy to join this club!
When I see the pics of this bracelet, I dont really like it. But when I see it in real life, I love it at the first sight .....I planned to get a Cartier Love ring as my right hand ring, But I when I tried this bracelet  at the store, I couldn't leave without it! I think I have to wait another time to get the LOVE RING.......The bracelet is more beautiful and classic.....I have a feeling this can be a classic of Tiffany in the future.....


----------



## DollyGirl

aimeng said:


> happy to join this club!
> When I see the pics of this bracelet, I dont really like it. But when I see it in real life, I love it at the first sight .....I planned to get a Cartier Love ring as my right hand ring, But I when I tried this bracelet  at the store, I couldn't leave without it! I think I have to wait another time to get the LOVE RING.......The bracelet is more beautiful and classic.....I have a feeling this can be a classic of Tiffany in the future.....



Congrats! It's so beautiful. I don't like it when I see the pics too, but once I tried it on today... I love it! I'm deciding between the narrow and medium now. Lol


----------



## arwen

I love the T wire bracelet. I already fell in love seeing the first pictures here, after trying it on I knew I had to have it.
Two friends didn´t like it at first from the pictures but seeing it on me they also said it looks classy and elegant.
I have worn mine every day since the beginning of October and still admire it so much

Aimeng, it looks so beautiful on your wrist.


----------



## aimeng

arwen said:


> I love the T wire bracelet. I already fell in love seeing the first pictures here, after trying it on I knew I had to have it.
> Two friends didn´t like it at first from the pictures but seeing it on me they also said it looks classy and elegant.
> I have worn mine every day since the beginning of October and still admire it so much
> 
> Aimeng, it looks so beautiful on your wrist.



Thank you so much Arwen! I feel the more I wear it, the more I love it!   I feel I love Tiffany more than Cartier. I went to Cartier store a lot of times but never buy anything there....but always walk out Tiffany with a  little blue box. Now, I dont need  admire my friends Love bangle(I know it is way much more expensive and luxury)any more, I have my own T bracelet now


----------



## aimeng

DollyGirl said:


> Congrats! It's so beautiful. I don't like it when I see the pics too, but once I tried it on today... I love it! I'm deciding between the narrow and medium now. Lol


go with medium, I am 5'4 and 108lbs, and got the medium one


----------



## Babsiegirl

got my Tiffany T in RG today!! So excited&#128512;


----------



## HOL12

I love seeing everyone's pictures! My husband's name starts with "T" so I keep telling him he's welcome to buy me anything from that line in honor of him


----------



## MahoganyQT

HOL12 said:


> I love seeing everyone's pictures! My husband's name starts with "T" so I keep telling him he's welcome to buy me anything from that line in honor of him




Nice reason! My name starts with a T so that was my excuse for the splurge!


----------



## aimeng

Babsiegirl said:


> View attachment 2911777
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got my Tiffany T in RG today!! So excited&#128512;




It looks nice on u!congrats


----------



## Babsiegirl

aimeng said:


> It looks nice on u!congrats




Thank you!!!&#128522;


----------



## aimeng

Since I have the T wire bracelet, I dont wear my pandora anymore.........
If you wear  a rosegold bracelet, do you want your ring match the bracelet? My diamond ring is platinum and I feel I need a ring in rosegold to match the bracelet....


----------



## Babsiegirl

aimeng said:


> Since I have the T wire bracelet, I dont wear my pandora anymore.........
> 
> If you wear  a rosegold bracelet, do you want your ring match the bracelet? My diamond ring is platinum and I feel I need a ring in rosegold to match the bracelet....




I like to wear rose gold to match it. I'm saving up for the matching ring!!!


----------



## aimeng

I just found that on my bracelet, it. Marked Italy! Does it mean it is made in Italy? Is there any difference between made in us and made in Italy ? Thanks


----------



## aimeng

Babsiegirl said:


> I like to wear rose gold to match it. I'm saving up for the matching ring!!!




I tried both ring and bracelet at the store. They do look fabulous together.And I feel the ring really worth the money cause it is solid


----------



## Babsiegirl

aimeng said:


> I just found that on my bracelet, it. Marked Italy! Does it mean it is made in Italy? Is there any difference between made in us and made in Italy ? Thanks




I like it that it's made in Italy. Their craftsman are known to do superior work!!!


----------



## aimeng

Babsiegirl said:


> I like it that it's made in Italy. Their craftsman are known to do superior work!!!



wow, happy to hear that! Is yours made in Italy? Since Tiffany is a American brand name. I thought they were may in USA. But it is good to know that made in Italy items have superior craftsmanship.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

aimeng said:


> wow, happy to hear that! Is yours made in Italy? Since Tiffany is a American brand name. I thought they were may in USA. But it is good to know that made in Italy items have superior craftsmanship.



Many of their pieces are made in the USA, but they also have pieces made in Spain (a lot of Elsa Peretti), Italy and (if I remember correctly) Hong Kong (Frank Gehry Torque Lapis and other gemstones).


----------



## Babsiegirl

aimeng said:


> wow, happy to hear that! Is yours made in Italy? Since Tiffany is a American brand name. I thought they were may in USA. But it is good to know that made in Italy items have superior craftsmanship.




Yes, mine is made in Italy.&#128522;


----------



## aimeng

AntiqueShopper said:


> Many of their pieces are made in the USA, but they also have pieces made in Spain (a lot of Elsa Peretti), Italy and (if I remember correctly) Hong Kong (Frank Gehry Torque Lapis and other gemstones).



Thank you


----------



## aimeng

Babsiegirl said:


> Yes, mine is made in Italy.&#128522;



THank you


----------



## Lots love

I recently got this cool  bamboo bangle . I can't wait till it arrives. Does anyone else remember them 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 &#128140;&#128150;&#128150; so excited


----------



## Rami00

Lots love said:


> I recently got this cool  bamboo bangle . I can't wait till it arrives. Does anyone else remember them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2924161
> View attachment 2924162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#128140;&#128150;&#128150; so excited


 
Is it the Gucci bamboo bracelet? I have tried and it looks stunning. Let me know how you like wearing it.


----------



## Lots love

Rami00 said:


> Is it the Gucci bamboo bracelet? I have tried and it looks stunning. Let me know how you like wearing it.




No it's Tiffany & co yes will let you know I can't wait till I get it thank you


----------



## Babsiegirl

Had to get the matching ring!!![emoji3]


----------



## birkin10600

Tiffany T rose gold with Hermes Clic-H rose gold. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Lots love

Rami00 said:


> Is it the Gucci bamboo bracelet? I have tried and it looks stunning. Let me know how you like wearing it.




I tried it on it was to big for me. So have to send it back. They only made one size. And it can't be sized &#128542;


----------



## Babsiegirl

birkin10600 said:


> Tiffany T rose gold with Hermes Clic-H rose gold. Thanks for letting me share.




Just beautiful!!!


----------



## birkin10600

Babsiegirl said:


> Just beautiful!!!



Thank you!


----------



## aimeng

Babsiegirl said:


> View attachment 2924893
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to get the matching ring!!![emoji3]




Love the matchy ring!


----------



## Babsiegirl

aimeng said:


> Love the matchy ring!




Thank you aimeng!!!


----------



## nnct83

Babsiegirl said:


> View attachment 2924893
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to get the matching ring!!![emoji3]



Very nice


----------



## Babsiegirl

nnct83 said:


> Very nice




Thanks![emoji4]


----------



## Lots love

I see people in here have this bangle is it very heavy or light weight if u don't mind me asking


----------



## Babsiegirl

Lots love said:


> I see people in here have this bangle is it very heavy or light weight if u don't mind me asking




Mine weighs 8 grams on my food scale. It's not as heavy as the T square bangle, but it doesn't cost $5000!![emoji6]


----------



## styletilwedie

birkin10600 said:


> Tiffany T rose gold with Hermes Clic-H rose gold. Thanks for letting me share.


It looks really pretty stacked with H bracelet!!!


----------



## thegraceful1

Got my T bracelet today, at first I wasn't sure about this collection, but after visiting the boutique I changed my mind and it is gorgeous[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## thegraceful1

Babsiegirl said:


> View attachment 2924893
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to get the matching ring!!![emoji3]




Congrats both are gorgeous[emoji8]!


----------



## Babsiegirl

thegraceful1 said:


> Congrats both are gorgeous[emoji8]!




Thanks! Yours looks gorgeous too and I love how you paired it up with a bead bracelet.[emoji4]


----------



## Roo22

This might be a silly question, but is the Tiffany T collection a permanent line? I'm hoping to get a piece for my graduation, but that isn't until next April! Thanks!


----------



## birkin10600

styletilwedie said:


> It looks really pretty stacked with H bracelet!!!



Thank you! they looked perfect together!


----------



## arwen

Roo22 said:


> This might be a silly question, but is the Tiffany T collection a permanent line? I'm hoping to get a piece for my graduation, but that isn't until next April! Thanks!



As far as I know it has been introduced to the regular line. 
Consider getting it a bit earlier than April- price increases are usually in the months January to April. I have just realised prices went up so it might be a smart choice to buy a bit earlier.
Good luck for your graduation!


----------



## aimeng

love the bangle.more.and more


----------



## Roo22

arwen said:


> As far as I know it has been introduced to the regular line.
> Consider getting it a bit earlier than April- price increases are usually in the months January to April. I have just realised prices went up so it might be a smart choice to buy a bit earlier.
> Good luck for your graduation!


Thank you so much! I had not considered the price increase but I definitely will now


----------



## LocksAndKeys

I am completely in love with this collection! I recently received a couple of diamond Tiffany T pieces and I adore them. I'm planning on doing a reveal as soon as I get a chance


----------



## LocksAndKeys

I'm really surprised the Tiffany T collection isn't getting much discussion here anymore! I figured the T bangle especially would be such an iconic piece for Tiffany and one that will be around for a very long time. Is anyone else still enjoying this collection? I would love to hear all of your thoughts!


----------



## Babsiegirl

LocksAndKeys said:


> I am completely in love with this collection! I recently received a couple of diamond Tiffany T pieces and I adore them. I'm planning on doing a reveal as soon as I get a chance




Looking forward to your reveal!!!


----------



## Babsiegirl

LocksAndKeys said:


> I'm really surprised the Tiffany T collection isn't getting much discussion here anymore! I figured the T bangle especially would be such an iconic piece for Tiffany and one that will be around for a very long time. Is anyone else still enjoying this collection? I would love to hear all of your thoughts!




I wear my T bangle and ring all the time and still love it.[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## emchhardy

The new Tiffany Spring/Summer catalog predominantly featured this collection along with the Atlas collection.  The pictures were mostly in black and white and absolutely stunning.  They sure know how to market their product.


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Babsiegirl said:


> Looking forward to your reveal!!!



I'm going to try and do a reveal next week!!!




Babsiegirl said:


> I wear my T bangle and ring all the time and still love it.[emoji173]&#65039;



I'm so glad you are enjoying your T bangle and matching ring, Babsiegirl! I saw the modeling picture you posted in the thread and they look gorgeous on you!! I got the white gold diamond T bangle and the matching white gold diamond T ring and love them. I was so torn between the yellow gold and white gold! Now I am lemming the plain yellow gold wire ring without the diamonds


----------



## Babsiegirl

I wanted to get the one with diamonds, but hubby said no.[emoji26]


----------



## harpbaby

I have one in yellow gold with diamonds and I wear it everyday. I love it as it's easy to wear and you can take it off easily. The design is simple, elegant, and I think it will be an iconic, classic piece of Tiffany.


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Babsiegirl said:


> I wanted to get the one with diamonds, but hubby said no.[emoji26]



All of the T collection pieces are beautiful, with or without diamonds


----------



## LocksAndKeys

harpbaby said:


> I have one in yellow gold with diamonds and I wear it everyday. I love it as it's easy to wear and you can take it off easily. The design is simple, elegant, and I think it will be an iconic, classic piece of Tiffany.



I totally agree, harpbaby. I also see the T collection being an iconic collection for Tiffany for many years to come. I was debating between the white gold with diamonds or the yellow gold with diamonds,but ultimately decided to go with the white gold with diamonds. I would love to see a picture of your T piece!


----------



## Babsiegirl

LocksAndKeys said:


> All of the T collection pieces are beautiful, with or without diamonds




Thanks. I couldn't agree more!!


----------



## harpbaby

LocksAndKeys said:


> I totally agree, harpbaby. I also see the T collection being an iconic collection for Tiffany for many years to come. I was debating between the white gold with diamonds or the yellow gold with diamonds,but ultimately decided to go with the white gold with diamonds. I would love to see a picture of your T piece!




Thank you LocksAndKeys. Here is a picture of my yellow gold with diamonds.


----------



## doves

harpbaby said:


> Thank you LocksAndKeys. Here is a picture of my yellow gold with diamonds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981664


This is soooo pretty! I'm saving up to get one for myself


----------



## americanroyal89

Low key while at a cook out


----------



## appelonia

Still loving this collection.  I have the thin wire bangle in white gold that I wear with a diamond oval bangle (Bony Levy, from Nordstrom, similar to Tiffany Metro), and the rose gold narrow link bracelet.  The yellow gold square ring is on my wish list!


----------



## QueenDalia

My new  square T bracelet in white gold..


----------



## smallfry

Sizing information regarding the T narrow wire bracelet ... my wrist is about 6.5" when I loosely measure with a tape measure.  I tried on both the medium and large and both fit well.  The difference was that the medium was a snug fit, while the large fit more like a bangle.  I decided to stay with the large (which was what I was graciously gifted for my birthday!) because I liked the bangle look better.  The large size also works better for stacking.  

Hope this helps someone!  When I have some time, I hope to post some pics


----------



## zjajkj

My T square ring in 18k WG





Many of the style I thought I love while viewing the photos but ends up preferring the others:

I thought I liked "T wire ring" but I preferred the "T square ring"
I thought I like "T wire narrow bracelet" but I preferred the "T wire bracelet"
I thought I like "T smile pendant" but "T smile mini pendant" suits me better


----------



## ncch

what does everyone think of the smile necklace?  i think i like it but im wondering if it looks a little young?  too cute, maybe?  because of the smile?


----------



## LizO...

I tried the small WG one with Diamonds.
I think the necklace is ageless.
It looked great alone, also great layered with my YG knot key and DBTY.
And I have to admit it made me smile.:greengrin::greengrin::greengrin:


----------



## bonjourErin

Love the T collection! So simple and chic


----------



## leechiyong

ncch said:


> what does everyone think of the smile necklace?  i think i like it but im wondering if it looks a little young?  too cute, maybe?  because of the smile?


I like it.  It's on my list.

I don't think it's too young at all.  I think it's a simple, delicate piece that may be used for daily wear.  When worn, the smile subtly curves along the neckline.


----------



## MarNYC

wannabelyn said:


> View attachment 2801362
> 
> My smile necklace


This is gorgeous! Is this the mini size or the regular size. I am so debating which size to get


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Joining the T club! Just bought today. 

I'm now in love with the sterling silver T square bracelet. It's pricey but when I tried it on I fell in love. It's on my bday wish list.

Also bought the olive leaf ring also.


----------



## wannabelyn

MarNYC said:


> This is gorgeous! Is this the mini size or the regular size. I am so debating which size to get




Original.
Can't wait to see which one you decide on


----------



## leechiyong

Purse Freak 323 said:


> View attachment 3068864
> 
> 
> Joining the T club! Just bought today.
> 
> I'm now in love with the sterling silver T square bracelet. It's pricey but when I tried it on I fell in love. It's on my bday wish list.
> 
> Also bought the olive leaf ring also.
> 
> View attachment 3068866



Gorgeous rings!  They look lovely on you!  Congrats!


----------



## Babsiegirl

Had to get the T link in RG to match!!! I just love how fluid it is.[emoji4]


----------



## leechiyong

Babsiegirl said:


> Had to get the T link in RG to match!!! I just love how fluid it is.[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3069583



Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## Babsiegirl

leechiyong said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats!




Thanks!!


----------



## DollyGirl

Hi ladies! I'm so ready to get my T bracelet, but I'm still contemplating between the white gold and rose gold. 

Which one looks better on me?


----------



## Babsiegirl

I like the rose gold. But I'm biased as I'm really into rose gold. They both look good on you. If you have a lot of white gold and sterling, you might try the rose gold!![emoji4]


----------



## emchhardy

DollyGirl - I like the rose gold one on you.


----------



## smallfry

DollyGirl said:


> Hi ladies! I'm so ready to get my T bracelet, but I'm still contemplating between the white gold and rose gold.
> 
> Which one looks better on me?



The rose gold looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## wannabelyn

DollyGirl said:


> Hi ladies! I'm so ready to get my T bracelet, but I'm still contemplating between the white gold and rose gold.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one looks better on me?




My vote goes to Rose


----------



## DollyGirl

Babsiegirl said:


> I like the rose gold. But I'm biased as I'm really into rose gold. They both look good on you. If you have a lot of white gold and sterling, you might try the rose gold!![emoji4]





emchhardy said:


> DollyGirl - I like the rose gold one on you.





smallfry said:


> The rose gold looks gorgeous on you!





wannabelyn said:


> My vote goes to Rose



 Thanks ladies! I've ordered the rose gold, hopefully it would arrive by Friday


----------



## hermesholic

Need your opinions, ladies! I got the T narrow wire in rose gold and now I'm thinking if it's too delicate and I shld change to the T wire so that it's more 'substantial'..


----------



## hermesholic

DollyGirl said:


> Hi ladies! I'm so ready to get my T bracelet, but I'm still contemplating between the white gold and rose gold.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one looks better on me?




Rose gold all the way!! But I'm biased! [emoji23]


----------



## DollyGirl

hermesholic said:


> View attachment 3071998
> View attachment 3072000
> 
> 
> Need your opinions, ladies! I got the T narrow wire in rose gold and now I'm thinking if it's too delicate and I shld change to the T wire so that it's more 'substantial'..



I've also considered the narrow one, but I like the T wire more on me. I feel like the "T" on the narrow one is not as nice as the T wire IMO.


----------



## DollyGirl

hermesholic said:


> Rose gold all the way!! But I'm biased! [emoji23]



I've already ordered the rose gold, but I'm going to bring my friend with me when it arrives to get some opinions


----------



## Caz71

Rg looks richer. Not a fan of wg it looks silver!


----------



## hermesholic

I changed to the thicker T wire and I love itttttttt!! I think it's more versatile as it can be stacked and yet look awesome on its own!

Anyway, I have attached comparison pics of the narrow wire next to the thicker wire for those of u who are considering 

Also sneaked in pics of the new wire paved ring. The pics doesn't do the ring justice as it's just so sparkly irl!!


----------



## Babsiegirl

hermesholic said:


> View attachment 3072778
> View attachment 3072785
> View attachment 3072786
> View attachment 3072787
> View attachment 3072789
> 
> 
> I changed to the thicker T wire and I love itttttttt!! I think it's more versatile as it can be stacked and yet look awesome on its own!
> 
> Anyway, I have attached comparison pics of the narrow wire next to the thicker wire for those of u who are considering
> 
> Also sneaked in pics of the new wire paved ring. The pics doesn't do the ring justice as it's just so sparkly irl!!




Very nice!!!


----------



## Audrey_S

DollyGirl said:


> Hi ladies! I'm so ready to get my T bracelet, but I'm still contemplating between the white gold and rose gold.
> 
> 
> 
> Which one looks better on me?




My vote also goes to Rose


----------



## DiamondsForever

Another vote for Rose! I would also buy the ring it looks so beautiful! Love the diamonds all the way around the band.


----------



## RACHEY07

Hi ladies! Love the T collection. I just received the diamond wire bracelet as a gift and I'm having trouble with sizing. I originally had a medium but it was turning on me a little and just didn't quite fit the way I wanted. My wrist measures about 5.5 so I really should be a small.

So, I got the small, and I love it. But it is a tiny bit tight. It doesn't really bother me but leaves a little mark. It's really difficult to get it on by myself but I plan to wear it everyday and not take it off.

Thoughts? I think the problem is that the bracelet is so round and my wrist is more oval...


----------



## Babsiegirl

RACHEY07 said:


> Hi ladies! Love the T collection. I just received the diamond wire bracelet as a gift and I'm having trouble with sizing. I originally had a medium but it was turning on me a little and just didn't quite fit the way I wanted. My wrist measures about 5.5 so I really should be a small.
> 
> So, I got the small, and I love it. But it is a tiny bit tight. It doesn't really bother me but leaves a little mark. It's really difficult to get it on by myself but I plan to wear it everyday and not take it off.
> 
> Thoughts? I think the problem is that the bracelet is so round and my wrist is more oval...
> 
> View attachment 3087924
> View attachment 3087925




I'm not sure why they make bangle style bracelets round. Most of us have an oval wrist!  I was having issues with the T link bracelet. I should wear the small but it's too tight. The medium one is almost too big. I guess I really need a size they don't have!!  I guess you should get a size you feel most comfortable in. I would rather have it loose than tight. In the summer I swell a little so the extra room is good. HTH


----------



## RACHEY07

Babsiegirl said:


> I'm not sure why they make bangle style bracelets round. Most of us have an oval wrist!  I was having issues with the T link bracelet. I should wear the small but it's too tight. The medium one is almost too big. I guess I really need a size they don't have!!  I guess you should get a size you feel most comfortable in. I would rather have it loose than tight. In the summer I swell a little so the extra room is good. HTH




Right? I can't imagine any wrist this small and round. It's so frustrating because I love it so much and I just want to wear it all the time!
It doesn't really bother me right now but I want to make sure it fits me in 5-10 years...

I'm still leaning towards keeping the small...I think.


----------



## LizO...

RACHEY07 said:


> Right? I can't imagine any wrist this small and round. It's so frustrating because I love it so much and I just want to wear it all the time!
> It doesn't really bother me right now but I want to make sure it fits me in 5-10 years...
> 
> I'm still leaning towards keeping the small...I think.




I have the same Problem with the sizes.
I think it's important that you can put your arm flat on the table
without the bracelet is bothering you.


----------



## sylviech

For those of you who own a T wire or narrow wire bracelet, could you please let me know how you like it after wearing it for a couple of weeks/months ? Thanks !


----------



## Babsiegirl

sylviech said:


> For those of you who own a T wire or narrow wire bracelet, could you please let me know how you like it after wearing it for a couple of weeks/months ? Thanks !




I like mine. Fits pretty well and I wear it several times a week!!!


----------



## takeoutbox

I love mine too.  Its very comfortable and I wear it pretty much everyday.


----------



## emchhardy

Does anyone know if the small sterling silver link bracelet will come back in stock on the US web site?  This is one piece on my wish list and it's been gone from the site for weeks now (and I'm surprised by this considering this collection is relatively new).


----------



## sylviech

Babsiegirl said:


> I like mine. Fits pretty well and I wear it several times a week!!!




Thanks for your answer !


----------



## Parisluxury

My husband gifted me the narrow wire in yellow gold, should I change it to the thicker wire? Is the wire actually thicker or is it only the T that's bigger?

Or... Should I get something else, like a Love ring?


----------



## Lil_mouse520

Parisluxury said:


> My husband gifted me the narrow wire in yellow gold, should I change it to the thicker wire? Is the wire actually thicker or is it only the T that's bigger?
> 
> Or... Should I get something else, like a Love ring?


I think you should go to both stores and try them on.
The thicker wire is actually thicker. Refer to the Tiffany website to get the pics...there is a model wearing the rings to show what it would look like on a hand/finger.


----------



## USCGirlie

Hi all,

For those of you with the T wire bangle, do the Ts frequently not line up? I had tried on the diamond version where the Ts seemed to line up very well, but with the non-diamond version I have, the Ts often don't line up. Just wanted to see if this was common or not. 

I know that the Ts are supposed to line right back up due to the memory wire, but when I shift the Ts a little or try to move the wire gently here and there, it doesn't seem to work very well. Any tips would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Agendalove

Just got mine today and thought I'd post for the collection!












Really, really loving it. It's bold, elegant, clean, beautiful design - I have no doubt it will become iconic.


----------



## leechiyong

Agendalove said:


> Just got mine today and thought I'd post for the collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, really loving it. It's bold, elegant, clean, beautiful design - I have no doubt it will become iconic.


Lovely!  Congrats!


----------



## roses5682

Lovely! I gotta get one soon.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Very beautiful reveal. This will be a modern-classic.  I'm back on track for getting my T for Christmas.  Knock on wood... no expensive care repairs!"


----------



## Chriskey2015

Exciting!


----------



## roses5682

Move anyone with the tea bracelet have any issues with the T's  becoming a misaligned? Today when I was at the store checking out the medium Rosegold the bracelet the sales associate said the T's at the end are not always going to be exactly parallel to one another which can annoy OCD people. Seeking feedback before I purchase.


----------



## Agendalove

^^ even when I tried it on for the first time the T on the wire bracelet wouldn't align properly. It's not just OCD people that would be annoyed by that - it should annoy anyone who is buying the bracelet because they appreciate the design. It ruins the design.


----------



## roses5682

Agendalove said:


> ^^ even when I tried it on for the first time the T on the wire bracelet wouldn't align properly. It's not just OCD people that would be annoyed by that - it should annoy anyone who is buying the bracelet because they appreciate the design. It ruins the design.




Agree 100% about the misalignment ruining the design. I really like the bracket but am worried the T's will become misaligned over time.


----------



## Agendalove

^^ It will.. that's why I went with the thick square T even though it's just silver. I know it's a lot of money for silver but lets face it we really are just paying for deisgn and quality workmanship - and in the end silver and white gold look very much alike!


----------



## smallfry

USCGirlie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> For those of you with the T wire bangle, do the Ts frequently not line up? I had tried on the diamond version where the Ts seemed to line up very well, but with the non-diamond version I have, the Ts often don't line up. Just wanted to see if this was common or not.
> 
> I know that the Ts are supposed to line right back up due to the memory wire, but when I shift the Ts a little or try to move the wire gently here and there, it doesn't seem to work very well. Any tips would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!





roses5682 said:


> Move anyone with the tea bracelet have any issues with the T's  becoming a misaligned? Today when I was at the store checking out the medium Rosegold the bracelet the sales associate said the T's at the end are not always going to be exactly parallel to one another which can annoy OCD people. Seeking feedback before I purchase.



Here is a pic of my narrow wire in yellow gold, which I rarely take off.  I even wear it to bed and in the shower!  The Ts are not perfectly aligned, but it doesn't bother me -- I love it!


----------



## roses5682

smallfry said:


> Here is a pic of my narrow wire in yellow gold, which I rarely take off.  I even wear it to bed and in the shower!  The Ts are not perfectly aligned, but it doesn't bother me -- I love it!




Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RACHEY07

Hi everyone!! I could use some help deciding on Rose or white. I want to wear it everyday with my watch and ring like pictured, so I had been leaning towards white, but now I'm having second thoughts. What do you think??


----------



## smallfry

RACHEY07 said:


> Hi everyone!! I could use some help deciding on Rose or white. I want to wear it everyday with my watch and ring like pictured, so I had been leaning towards white, but now I'm having second thoughts. What do you think??



Although both are gorgeous, I would choose white because it matches your ring and watch.


----------



## MatAllston

RACHEY07 said:


> Hi everyone!! I could use some help deciding on Rose or white. I want to wear it everyday with my watch and ring like pictured, so I had been leaning towards white, but now I'm having second thoughts. What do you think??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098088
> View attachment 3098089




RG, I really like the contrast. Tiffany's RG is beautiful. I wear my RG DBTY bracelet with my platinum DBTY bracelets and they go very well together.


----------



## takeoutbox

I like the rose gold because theres diamond it goes with ur watch and ring if no diamond i wouldve said white gold.  I bought the no diamond version wish i had gotten the one with tbe diamond. So pretty!


----------



## RACHEY07

Thanks!! So tough. I want both haha but it ain't happening. I do love rose but I'm thinking long term I may be happier with the way the white matches my ring and watch and as an everyday piece. I keep going back and forth though.

Just trying to focus on long term classic...


----------



## MikaelaN

USCGirlie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> For those of you with the T wire bangle, do the Ts frequently not line up? I had tried on the diamond version where the Ts seemed to line up very well, but with the non-diamond version I have, the Ts often don't line up. Just wanted to see if this was common or not.
> 
> I know that the Ts are supposed to line right back up due to the memory wire, but when I shift the Ts a little or try to move the wire gently here and there, it doesn't seem to work very well. Any tips would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!





roses5682 said:


> Move anyone with the tea bracelet have any issues with the T's  becoming a misaligned? Today when I was at the store checking out the medium Rosegold the bracelet the sales associate said the T's at the end are not always going to be exactly parallel to one another which can annoy OCD people. Seeking feedback before I purchase.



I can only speak for the diamond wire T bracelet and mine are always perfectly lined up.  It would drive me nuts if they were misaligned.  I've been wearing mine everyday stacked with other bracelets since last December and rarely ever take it off.  I wear it when I exercise, shower, sleep, etc.  However, it does seem very common that they are not aligned as I rarely, if ever, see modeling pictures where they line up.


----------



## roses5682

MikaelaN said:


> I can only speak for the diamond wire T bracelet and mine are always perfectly lined up.  It would drive me nuts if they were misaligned.  I've been wearing mine everyday stacked with other bracelets since last December and rarely ever take it off.  I wear it when I exercise, shower, sleep, etc.  However, it does seem very common that they are not aligned as I rarely, if ever, see modeling pictures where they line up.




Can you please post a picture? Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## MikaelaN

roses5682 said:


> Can you please post a picture? Thanks for the feedback.



The fact that I don't take it on and off everyday might have something to do with it, but who knows.


----------



## takeoutbox

I take mine off all the time and it seems fine.


----------



## roses5682

takeoutbox said:


> I take mine off all the time and it seems fine.




How long have you had it? I really want one, the design is classic but I know I'll be annoyed if the ends become misaligned.


----------



## takeoutbox

roses5682 said:


> How long have you had it? I really want one, the design is classic but I know I'll be annoyed if the ends become misaligned.



i have had it since the very beginning of june.


----------



## pacificstar93

Hi all,


I have the white gold diamond T and have had no problems with it going out of shape. However, I've been wearing it stacked with my WG 4 diamond LOVE (sorry the pic's not great but you get the idea) and I've noticed the Ts tend to slide over and scratch the LOVE if I'm not extremely careful. 

Has anyone else experienced this problem? I'd love to hear your experiences. 

Thnx


----------



## avril1

RACHEY07 said:


> Hi everyone!! I could use some help deciding on Rose or white. I want to wear it everyday with my watch and ring like pictured, so I had been leaning towards white, but now I'm having second thoughts. What do you think??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098088
> View attachment 3098089


you can't go wrong with either. 

I personally like the rose as a contrast. Gives your wrist a pop of 'something' 

The white gives your wrist a clean monochromatic look. You notice the diamonds on the white gold because the watch kinda dwarfs the slim bangle. But with the rose -- you see the entire bracelet and the diamonds.


----------



## lara0112

love this collection - I need the thick bracelet!


----------



## AnnaFreud

pacificstar93 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I have the white gold diamond T and have had no problems with it going out of shape. However, I've been wearing it stacked with my WG 4 diamond LOVE (sorry the pic's not great but you get the idea) and I've noticed the Ts tend to slide over and scratch the LOVE if I'm not extremely careful.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this problem? I'd love to hear your experiences.
> 
> Thnx




I have the YG non-diamond version of your stack and yes, sometimes the T slides over (and under!) my LOVE bracelet. I try not to worry too much since I wear both daily and just try to enjoy them both.


----------



## pacificstar93

AnnaFreud said:


> I have the YG non-diamond version of your stack and yes, sometimes the T slides over (and under!) my LOVE bracelet. I try not to worry too much since I wear both daily and just try to enjoy them both.



Oh, what a lovely combination - the YG is gorgeous in both! I've started wearing a tennis bracelet or the T link silver bracelet in between ocassionally to keep them apart but you're so right, I need to stop worrying and just enjoy!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

My SA emailed me about some new Tiffany T rings and I came in today to see them. The new rings are super nice.  They snake around the finger (in the same style as Paloma's snake or the teardrop). Unfortunately, they're too close to the T rings I already have so I won't be getting them.  However, she told me new items are coming around the corner so I'm excited.


----------



## blackmamba10000

Do you have pictures, please? And are the pieces gold, silver, or platinum?


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

blackmamba10000 said:


> Do you have pictures, please? And are the pieces gold, silver, or platinum?



I don't have pics but one ring was in all silver ($475!!!). The other was silver with the top T part in rose gold (don't know the price but if the silver was $475, it's gonna be at least $530). These rings are basically like the thin T wire bracelet but in ring form that wrap the finger. 

They also have a new cut out ring in silver with a black inner enamel. 

Per my sales lady, there's more coming. South coast store is 2nd after Beverly Hills getting new stuff.  The items above aren't on the website yet.


----------



## lara0112

MikaelaN said:


> The fact that I don't take it on and off everyday might have something to do with it, but who knows.



love your stack - the perlee is amazing, 

do you mind sharing where you got the link bracelets from? love those too


----------



## MikaelaN

lara0112 said:


> love your stack - the perlee is amazing,
> 
> do you mind sharing where you got the link bracelets from? love those too



Thank you! The link bracelets are from Tiffany.


----------



## lara0112

MikaelaN said:


> Thank you! The link bracelets are from Tiffany.



thanks


----------



## purseprincess32

The Tiffany T bracelets look cute but they do remind me too much of the Hermes bracelets.


----------



## AnnaFreud

purseprincess32 said:


> The Tiffany T bracelets look cute but they do remind me too much of the Hermes bracelets.




The thicker T definitely looks like an H in the Hermes bracelet but I think the thinner ones T bracelets have a special understated quality to them.


----------



## simone72

I can't wait to see the new version coming out before making any decisions


----------



## takeoutbox

Have had the t ring for about a month now.  Absolutely love it.  Bought it in the rose gold as the color really made the pave pop imo.  Really great for stacking or worn alone.


----------



## MahoganyQT

takeoutbox said:


> Have had the t ring for about a month now.  Absolutely love it.  Bought it in the rose gold as the color really made the pave pop imo.  Really great for stacking or worn alone.




Pretty


----------



## AnnaFreud

takeoutbox said:


> Have had the t ring for about a month now.  Absolutely love it.  Bought it in the rose gold as the color really made the pave pop imo.  Really great for stacking or worn alone.




Oh wow, I love it! So dainty but blingy too. Do you mind telling me how much it was? Can't find it on the website.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

takeoutbox said:


> Have had the t ring for about a month now.  Absolutely love it.  Bought it in the rose gold as the color really made the pave pop imo.  Really great for stacking or worn alone.



Beautiful.


----------



## simone72

Agendalove said:


> ^^ It will.. that's why I went with the thick square T even though it's just silver. I know it's a lot of money for silver but lets face it we really are just paying for deisgn and quality workmanship - and in the end silver and white gold look very much alike!


Hi how is the bracelet holding up as far as tarnishing?


----------



## restricter

Saywhatyouwant said:


> I don't have pics but one ring was in all silver ($475!!!). The other was silver with the top T part in rose gold (don't know the price but if the silver was $475, it's gonna be at least $530). These rings are basically like the thin T wire bracelet but in ring form that wrap the finger.
> 
> 
> 
> They also have a new cut out ring in silver with a black inner enamel.
> 
> 
> 
> Per my sales lady, there's more coming. South coast store is 2nd after Beverly Hills getting new stuff.  The items above aren't on the website yet.




Thank you for posting this info.  I was in midtown Manhattan today and popped into T to see the new rings.  Walked out with the silver & 18k RG wrap.  It's $675 and sort of resembles the Cartier Juste Un Clou.  Will post a pic on Friday - it's a birthday present from me to me.


----------



## Babsiegirl

restricter said:


> Thank you for posting this info.  I was in midtown Manhattan today and popped into T to see the new rings.  Walked out with the silver & 18k RG wrap.  It's $675 and sort of resembles the Cartier Juste Un Clou.  Will post a pic on Friday - it's a birthday present from me to me.




Can't wait to see it!! My SA doesn't have any info on this ring yet.[emoji4]


----------



## restricter

Want the SKU so she can look it up?  It's 115-25-35672419


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

restricter said:


> Thank you for posting this info.  I was in midtown Manhattan today and popped into T to see the new rings.  Walked out with the silver & 18k RG wrap.  It's $675 and sort of resembles the Cartier Juste Un Clou.  Will post a pic on Friday - it's a birthday present from me to me.



Happy birthday! Great present...you deserve it.  Can't wait for the pics.  The rings looked super cool from what I remember.


----------



## Babsiegirl

restricter said:


> Want the SKU so she can look it up?  It's 115-25-35672419




Thanks and Happy Birthday!!


----------



## lmissx

MikaelaN said:


> The fact that I don't take it on and off everyday might have something to do with it, but who knows.




I think the fact that you don't take it off everyday has everything to do with it and it's why it's not misaligned. My SA explained some time ago that these bracelets have "memory". Unfortunately I don't remember her exact wording.

Beautiful stack by the way!!! Gorgeous!
Do you shower with all these bracelets on or just the Tiffany T?


----------



## lmissx

takeoutbox said:


> Have had the t ring for about a month now.  Absolutely love it.  Bought it in the rose gold as the color really made the pave pop imo.  Really great for stacking or worn alone.




It's such a gorgeous ring! Congratulations!!


----------



## lmissx

AnnaFreud said:


> Oh wow, I love it! So dainty but blingy too. Do you mind telling me how much it was? Can't find it on the website.




The dainty one with diamonds is $2200.


----------



## lmissx

restricter said:


> Thank you for posting this info.  I was in midtown Manhattan today and popped into T to see the new rings.  Walked out with the silver & 18k RG wrap.  It's $675 and sort of resembles the Cartier Juste Un Clou.  Will post a pic on Friday - it's a birthday present from me to me.




It sounds gorgeous! Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## LizO...

restricter said:


> Thank you for posting this info.  I was in midtown Manhattan today and popped into T to see the new rings.  Walked out with the silver & 18k RG wrap.  It's $675 and sort of resembles the Cartier Juste Un Clou.  Will post a pic on Friday - it's a birthday present from me to me.


Many happy returns.
Happy Birthdayartyhat:

Can't wait to see your birthday gift.


----------



## MikaelaN

lmissx said:


> I think the fact that you don't take it off everyday has everything to do with it and it's why it's not misaligned. My SA explained some time ago that these bracelets have "memory". Unfortunately I don't remember her exact wording.
> 
> Beautiful stack by the way!!! Gorgeous!
> Do you shower with all these bracelets on or just the Tiffany T?



Yes, I remember hearing about the memory that these bracelets have, but I too can't remember exactly what was said about it.

Thanks for the compliment!  I shower with the entire stack as well as sleep and exercise with them too.  I know it's been said that I shouldn't, but I'm the type to never remove jewlery and everything's been holding up well so far.


----------



## restricter

Happy birthday to me!!!


----------



## Babsiegirl

restricter said:


> Happy birthday to me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166327
> View attachment 3166328
> View attachment 3166329




Happy Birthday!! Love the ring. Is it comfortable to wear?  Thinking of getting this for Christmas!![emoji4]


----------



## restricter

Babsiegirl said:


> Happy Birthday!! Love the ring. Is it comfortable to wear?  Thinking of getting this for Christmas!![emoji4]




So far, so good!


----------



## simone72

restricter said:


> Happy birthday to me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166327
> View attachment 3166328
> View attachment 3166329


Love it!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

restricter said:


> Happy birthday to me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166327
> View attachment 3166328
> View attachment 3166329



So cool!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## EBMIC

restricter said:


> Happy birthday to me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166327
> View attachment 3166328
> View attachment 3166329


Happy Birthday!!! What a lovely ring!


----------



## Babsiegirl

Thanks restricter!! Here's my T wrap ring in RG and silver.


----------



## Leelee786

Babsiegirl said:


> Thanks restricter!! Here's my T wrap ring in RG and silver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173157
> View attachment 3173158
> View attachment 3173160




OMG [emoji7][emoji7] I need to have this, is this ring only available in stores?


----------



## Babsiegirl

Leelee786 said:


> OMG [emoji7][emoji7] I need to have this, is this ring only available in stores?




Not where I live. I had my SA order me one.[emoji4]


----------



## simone72

Leelee786 said:


> OMG [emoji7][emoji7] I need to have this, is this ring only available in stores?


This ring was available at the Boca Raton Tiffany store a few days ago


----------



## Leelee786

simone72 said:


> This ring was available at the Boca Raton Tiffany store a few days ago




thanks [emoji16]


----------



## Myrkur

I went in the Tiffany store on Saturday to order the Atlas bracelet and just couldn't resist trying on the T ring with diamonds, it looked so good on in combination with my novo ring... This will definitely my next purchase [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Myrkur

This is the one I tried on


----------



## Myrkur

I also like this one now I see this on the website


----------



## ChanelAddicts

designerdiva40 said:


> I posted this in my reveal but it seems the jewellery forum isn't very active now days or maybe the T collection isn't very popular but I thought I'd post a pic here too.



Do you have a problem the T bracelet rubbing against the cartier bracelet and leaves scratches on it? And also is that the white gold you have? It's kinda hard to see with the lights. I also have the yellow gold Cartier love bracelet so I wanted to see the two mix colors. Is it possible if u can take another where I can see both silver and gold. Do u wear the Tiffany one everyday and all day? I'm just worried about the fading. I had bad experience with Tiffany jewelry cuz it always turns on me. Maybe it's bcuz it's sterling silver and not white gold?


----------



## AnnaFreud

designerdiva40 said:


> I posted this in my reveal but it seems the jewellery forum isn't very active now days or maybe the T collection isn't very popular but I thought I'd post a pic here too.




Twinning!


----------



## ChanelAddicts

AnnaFreud said:


> Twinning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191763



Is that white gold or yellow gold for the Tiffany bracelet. I can't really see with the lighting


----------



## ChanelAddicts

restricter said:


> Happy birthday to me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3166327
> View attachment 3166328
> View attachment 3166329



What's the style of this ring called? I didn't see it in their website


----------



## restricter

ChanelAddicts said:


> What's the style of this ring called? I didn't see it in their website




I don't know and it isn't on the website but I posted the style number elsewhere in this thread.


----------



## AnnaFreud

ChanelAddicts said:


> Is that white gold or yellow gold for the Tiffany bracelet. I can't really see with the lighting




Both yellow gold. I want to add a white gold piece to my stack though to tie in my wedding set.


----------



## simone72

AnnaFreud said:


> Twinning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3191763


Is that the medium Tiffany T bracelet? Does not look like the smaller T version?


----------



## AnnaFreud

simone72 said:


> Is that the medium Tiffany T bracelet? Does not look like the smaller T version?




Yes, this is the medium, not the narrow.


----------



## azteca310

purseinsanity said:


> I absolutely love this new collection!  It's great for stacking, and subtle enough for every day.
> Here's a couple pictures:




Been trying to track down your bracelet with the flower motif. May I know where its from? TIA


----------



## tarana6

Its by a designer called van cleef and arpels


----------



## AnnaFreud

purseinsanity said:


> I absolutely love this new collection!  It's great for stacking, and subtle enough for every day.
> Here's a couple pictures:




Your stack is insane!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## purseinsanity

azteca310 said:


> Been trying to track down your bracelet with the flower motif. May I know where its from? TIA



It's Van Cleef and Arpels


----------



## purseinsanity

AnnaFreud said:


> Your stack is insane!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you!


----------



## mrprm10

Anyone know the dimensions (width, thickness etc) of the Tiffany T Square Bracelet? Want to get one but I'm at guys and I'm scared it will be too thin


----------



## bagsforme

Anyone having issues with the large silver T bracelet with tarnishing?  I want one for christmas but have had problems with past silver jewelry from Tiffanys.  Seems to tarnish more quickly than other silver I have.


----------



## orangeaddict

bagsforme said:


> Anyone having issues with the large silver T bracelet with tarnishing?  I want one for christmas but have had problems with past silver jewelry from Tiffanys.  Seems to tarnish more quickly than other silver I have.




Not that I've seen or heard. But in the pnw region we have our free cleaning services for silver again. Also I heard they are bringing back quick fix which is this liquid that cleans silver in seconds. I would rush down and grab a bottle or two to keep once they have it in store


----------



## Woclover11

I need help with sizing...hubby got me diamond t bar bracelet for Christmas in a medium and I'm not sure if I need a small instead? I'm 5'5" 118 lbs not small wrists but not big, it moves around a bit but I wonder if the small would be too tight? Is it supposed to stay still on lower wrist or move a bit?


----------



## orangeaddict

It depends on preference. The first time I tried it the SA said I'm a small and said I should get that instead and it stays right at the lower wrist and still had space . Good choice if I wanna stack with more T bracelets. 

I got the M instead cos I like it hanging loose but it's not that loose either


----------



## lara0112

purseinsanity said:


> I absolutely love this new collection!  It's great for stacking, and subtle enough for every day.
> Here's a couple pictures:



amazing - want the wire with diamonds


----------



## auberielle

I am officially part of the T club 
Might get the T in gold necklace next


----------



## takeoutbox

Myrkur said:


> I also like this one now I see this on the website
> 
> View attachment 3182492



I have this one its beautiful and great for stacking as well!


----------



## purseinsanity

lara0112 said:


> amazing - want the wire with diamonds



Thank you!


----------



## Myrkur

takeoutbox said:


> I have this one its beautiful and great for stacking as well!



Do you have a picture? (Or have posted one before in this thread?)


----------



## takeoutbox

Myrkur said:


> Do you have a picture? (Or have posted one before in this thread?)



Hi, yeah there was a pic i posted.


----------



## takeoutbox

nm


----------



## Myrkur

takeoutbox said:


> This is the original pic i posted same rings worn separate



Ohhh I like! This thread is not good for me, as I've tried on the bangle in store with the diamonds on the T's and it looked sooo good and wanted that to be my next purchase .. Now I might want the ring too


----------



## takeoutbox

Myrkur said:


> Ohhh I like! This thread is not good for me, as I've tried on the bangle in store with the diamonds on the T's and it looked sooo good and wanted that to be my next purchase .. Now I might want the ring too



I really love the t collection i have the t wire bracelet in gold as well its very nice albeit a bit too big.


----------



## Myrkur

takeoutbox said:


> I really love the t collection i have the t wire bracelet in gold as well its very nice albeit a bit too big.



You mean too big for your wrist? Doesn't it come in different sizes?


----------



## takeoutbox

Myrkur said:


> You mean too big for your wrist? Doesn't it come in different sizes?



Yes but size small is still too big.  In general tiffanys bangles r all too big for my wrist.


----------



## Myrkur

takeoutbox said:


> Yes but size small is still too big.  In general tiffanys bangles r all too big for my wrist.



Oh I have the same, also wear Small but still bit too big. I got bothered by it at first, but now I'm used to it. As long as they don't fall of I'm fine lol.


----------



## takeoutbox

Myrkur said:


> Oh I have the same, also wear Small but still bit too big. I got bothered by it at first, but now I'm used to it. As long as they don't fall of I'm fine lol.



it just makes it difficult to stack, esp with cartier and van cleef bracelets as they are more of a proper fit.  so I only wear the tiffany t on its own.  anyways such first world problems.


----------



## DiamondsForever

I'm also loving the T wire ring in WG with diamonds. Been thinking about it loads since I tried it on in Boston Tiffany's last week.


----------



## uhpharm01

Myrkur said:


> I also like this one now I see this on the website
> 
> View attachment 3182492



That's so nice


----------



## DiamondsForever

uhpharm01 said:


> That's so nice



Its really beautiful IRL. Delicate and very sparkly. Do you girls think it looks too like a religious cross?


----------



## uhpharm01

DiamondsForever said:


> Its really beautiful IRL. Delicate and very sparkly. Do you girls think it looks too like a religious cross?



Do you have Cartier trinity ring too ? I think it may remind most people of the the religious cross?


----------



## DiamondsForever

uhpharm01 said:


> Do you have Cartier trinity ring too ? I think it may remind most people of the the religious cross?



No Cartier unfortunately! Hmm I wondered that. The T wire ring is gorgeous, I'm still quite tempted!


----------



## uhpharm01

DiamondsForever said:


> No Cartier unfortunately! Hmm I wondered that. The T wire ring is gorgeous, I'm still quite tempted!



It may not remind anyone of something religious. If you love it,  get the T  wire ring. Oh okay then that was another photo that I saw.


----------



## takeoutbox

DiamondsForever said:


> Its really beautiful IRL. Delicate and very sparkly. Do you girls think it looks too like a religious cross?



I had that thought too when i first tried it on but because its side ways and slightly off centre i dont think so anymore and no one has ever made that comment other than its so sparkly and beautiful &#128522;


----------



## takeoutbox

uhpharm01 said:


> Do you have Cartier trinity ring too ? I think it may remind most people of the the religious cross?


That was prob my photo u saw.  &#129299;  I have the t wire in rose gold and the thinnest cartier trinity ring.


----------



## DiamondsForever

takeoutbox said:


> That was prob my photo u saw.  &#129299;  I have the t wire in rose gold and the thinnest cartier trinity ring.



Your rings look amazing together Takeoutbox! Where did the photo go? I can't see it now?


----------



## uhpharm01

takeoutbox said:


> That was prob my photo u saw.  &#55358;&#56595;  I have the t wire in rose gold and the thinnest cartier trinity ring.


Okay.  &#55357;&#56834; Thank goodness.   i knew I saw that photo.  Gorgeous photo &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## DiamondsForever

uhpharm01 said:


> It may not remind anyone of something religious. If you love it,  get the T  wire ring. Oh okay then that was another photo that I saw.





takeoutbox said:


> I had that thought too when i first tried it on but because its side ways and slightly off centre i dont think so anymore and no one has ever made that comment other than its so sparkly and beautiful &#128522;



Thanks girls, I shall go and try it on again soon. Takeout box, how are the diamonds holding up on the underside? It is very sparkly, a great choice!


----------



## takeoutbox

DiamondsForever said:


> Your rings look amazing together Takeoutbox! Where did the photo go? I can't see it now?



thank you, i removed them, I'm usually a bit 'camera shy'.


----------



## takeoutbox

uhpharm01 said:


> Okay.  &#65533;&#65533; Thank goodness.   i knew I saw that photo.  Gorgeous photo &#65533;&#65533;



thank you, yes your mind isnt playing tricks on you, i did post two photos earlier.   sorry for the confusion.


----------



## uhpharm01

takeoutbox said:


> thank you, i removed them, I'm usually a bit 'camera shy'.



Oh okay. That's fine. I do understand about being camera shy.


----------



## takeoutbox

DiamondsForever said:


> Thanks girls, I shall go and try it on again soon. Takeout box, how are the diamonds holding up on the underside? It is very sparkly, a great choice!



holding up great.  i think tiffany does a really good job with the pave setting.  I'm very happy with this ring.  It adds a bit more interest to an otherwise basic pave band.  and it looks more unique stacked.  I also tried it on with the van cleef arpel perlee ring, and let me tell you it looks stunning together as wel!!l  It's definitely on my wishlist to buy to add to my small stack.


----------



## DiamondsForever

takeoutbox said:


> thank you, i removed them, I'm usually a bit 'camera shy'.





takeoutbox said:


> holding up great.  i think tiffany does a really good job with the pave setting.  I'm very happy with this ring.  It adds a bit more interest to an otherwise basic pave band.  and it looks more unique stacked.  I also tried it on with the van cleef arpel perlee ring, and let me tell you it looks stunning together as wel!!l  It's definitely on my wishlist to buy to add to my small stack.



Ohhh... Don't be camera shy! I was admiring your pics earlier thinking how pretty your rings were  

They defo belong in this thread 

Just googled the VCA ring, that's very pretty too! Good choice.


----------



## uhpharm01

takeoutbox said:


> holding up great.  i think tiffany does a really good job with the pave setting.  I'm very happy with this ring.  It adds a bit more interest to an otherwise basic pave band.  and it looks more unique stacked.  I also tried it on with the van cleef arpel perlee ring, and let me tell you it looks stunning together as wel!!l  It's definitely on my wishlist to buy to add to my small stack.



I like this ring. I may need one of these


----------



## DiamondsForever

I tried the Tiffany T wire ring in white gold again today....think I need to own this, it's calling me!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I tried on a couple pieces for fun yesterday.  Excuse the weird hand pose, I was hiding my nails  after trying on polishes at Sephora.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Ah , the pics didn't attach


----------



## DiamondsForever

lanasyogamama said:


> Ah , the pics didn't attach





The ring is just gorgeous! What did you think of it?


----------



## lanasyogamama

DiamondsForever said:


> The ring is just gorgeous! What did you think of it?



I liked it, but I don't think I'd pay the premium for it. It's sooooooo tiny.


----------



## DiamondsForever

lanasyogamama said:


> I liked it, but I don't think I'd pay the premium for it. It's sooooooo tiny.



Wonder if it would be more cost effective to get something similar made.


----------



## LVoeletters

lanasyogamama said:


> I liked it, but I don't think I'd pay the premium for it. It's sooooooo tiny.




I felt the same way- it reminded me of the sideways necklace you got a while back, which I liked a lot!


----------



## Louise15

I received a DBTY bracelet (5 diamond) for Christmas and though it is pretty, hate the fact that it turns over so much. 

In looking for something to exchange it for, I think my favorite is the t-wire with diamonds. I am a little scared at how flexible it is - has anyone had issues with this?  

It would not be part of my everyday stack since I don't like mixing metals, so I would take it on and off.  I'm a little nervous to make the swap &#128533;


----------



## shopETOH

I love the T line, it's my first initial and also my nickname so I've been interested.  I ordered the silver T link bracelet and I just don't love it.  I may return.  I'll try and attach a picture later today.  I got the wider one not the narrow and it's not very substantial for the price.  Silver has gone way down on the market so why are they still charging inflated prices I don't know.  It would be OK if it felt higher quality.  Sadly I just feel like their quality is being dumbed down.  I've got several of their eternity diamond rings, diamond solitaire, tiffany key pendant and one of the aquamarine rings in the cushion pave setting and all those I love.  And a rose gold chain link padlock bracelet that I love, but feel the silver isn't what it should be.

I also got the wrap ring in rose gold with the diamond T but it is backordered.  I'm hoping it's nice.


----------



## pacificstar93

Louise15 said:


> I received a DBTY bracelet (5 diamond) for Christmas and though it is pretty, hate the fact that it turns over so much.
> 
> In looking for something to exchange it for, I think my favorite is the t-wire with diamonds. I am a little scared at how flexible it is - has anyone had issues with this?
> 
> It would not be part of my everyday stack since I don't like mixing metals, so I would take it on and off.  I'm a little nervous to make the swap &#55357;&#56853;


I've had no problems at all with my WG diamond T. I wear it most days and it's still in perfect shape. Mine's a little loose (I was advised to go with the larger size by my SA), so it's quite easy to get on over my hand, which is quite broad.


----------



## whifi

tried on the large silver T bracelet today and fell in love  for those who have this, is it fairly durable for everyday wear? I wouldn't wear it to the gym or when doing outdoor activities or anything (or sleeping/showering) but am concerned about it getting scratched up since it looks so shiny and pristine!


----------



## casien

Help, need opinion. I am loving the T collection as well. I want to purchase the T wire ring with or without diamonds but not sure whether to go with white gold or rose gold. I most wear white gold or silver but am really drawn to the rose gold. Do you think it would look good to wear on my right hand with my wedding set being white gold and the rest of my jewelry white gold? Anyone have pictures of the T wire ring in rose or white gold?


----------



## Babsiegirl

casien said:


> Help, need opinion. I am loving the T collection as well. I want to purchase the T wire ring with or without diamonds but not sure whether to go with white gold or rose gold. I most wear white gold or silver but am really drawn to the rose gold. Do you think it would look good to wear on my right hand with my wedding set being white gold and the rest of my jewelry white gold? Anyone have pictures of the T wire ring in rose or white gold?




Here's mine in RG.  Just love RG and wear it most of the time!!


----------



## casien

Babsiegirl said:


> Here's mine in RG.  Just love RG and wear it most of the time!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245092


Wow! Very pretty. I definitely want that ring. Just worried that my other jewelry is mostly white metals.


----------



## DiamondsForever

casien said:


> Help, need opinion. I am loving the T collection as well. I want to purchase the T wire ring with or without diamonds but not sure whether to go with white gold or rose gold. I most wear white gold or silver but am really drawn to the rose gold. Do you think it would look good to wear on my right hand with my wedding set being white gold and the rest of my jewelry white gold? Anyone have pictures of the T wire ring in rose or white gold?



Natalie J posted a great picture on page 166 of the Tiffany addiction thread where she stacks WG and RG T wire rings with diamonds, together with other white metal jewellery. 

Personally, I'd go for matching metals if I were spending that much. My wedding set is platinum and diamond and I'm seriously considering the WG T wire ring with diamonds. I like the look of RG, but I do worry it would fade to look like YG over time, which isn't my thing. JMO.


----------



## Babsiegirl

casien said:


> Wow! Very pretty. I definitely want that ring. Just worried that my other jewelry is mostly white metals.




Thanks. I mix RG and white occasionally and think it looks good. My engagement ring is in platinum and I wear either a platinum band or my RG Cartier love band or just a plain RG band with it. My watch is RG and stainless. I guess you have to decide if you want to mix metals or not. The white gold one is pretty too![emoji3]


----------



## casien

Babsiegirl said:


> Thanks. I mix RG and white occasionally and think it looks good. My engagement ring is in platinum and I wear either a platinum band or my RG Cartier love band or just a plain RG band with it. My watch is RG and stainless. I guess you have to decide if you want to mix metals or not. The white gold one is pretty too![emoji3]



I want to start owning a few pieces of RG that I can mix with my mainly white gold pieces. I am getting a bit bored of the all white metals look and I really like the RG in rings. I don't prefer it as much for necklaces as it blends a bit with my skin. I think I am going to go for it  I can't go wrong with a gorgeous Tiffany piece!


----------



## Babsiegirl

casien said:


> I want to start owning a few pieces of RG that I can mix with my mainly white gold pieces. I am getting a bit bored of the all white metals look and I really like the RG in rings. I don't prefer it as much for necklaces as it blends a bit with my skin. I think I am going to go for it  I can't go wrong with a gorgeous Tiffany piece!




I hope you love it. I can't seem to get enough of RG!! I'm fair and blonde and get a lot of compliments. I quit wearing YG years ago, and I don't miss it a bit.  Post a pic when you get it. [emoji4]


----------



## Sparkledolll

casien said:


> Help, need opinion. I am loving the T collection as well. I want to purchase the T wire ring with or without diamonds but not sure whether to go with white gold or rose gold. I most wear white gold or silver but am really drawn to the rose gold. Do you think it would look good to wear on my right hand with my wedding set being white gold and the rest of my jewelry white gold? Anyone have pictures of the T wire ring in rose or white gold?




I have both, bought mine just before Christmas. They look good stacked [emoji1]


----------



## DiamondsForever

Natalie j said:


> I have both, bought mine just before Christmas. They look good stacked [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245986
> View attachment 3245989



They are really lovely. Do you prefer the RG or WG? Another piccy for me to leave open on the tablet as a hint for DH..


----------



## Sparkledolll

DiamondsForever said:


> They are really lovely. Do you prefer the RG or WG? Another piccy for me to leave open on the tablet as a hint for DH..




Thank you! I am useless at choosing which is why I got both. I guess I prefer RG just because most of my rings are WG so RG adds something different to my collection. They're both great, YG doesn't look good on me so that's a relief for my wallet [emoji16]


----------



## casien

Okay, so I have narrowed it down to Rose Gold for sure. I am just unsure of the Tiffany T Wire ring (without diamonds) for $750 or the Tiffany Olive Leaf narrow band in Rose Gold $700. I feel like the Tiffany T definitely speaks "tiffany" more but still unsure. Thoughts?


----------



## Christofle

casien said:


> Okay, so I have narrowed it down to Rose Gold for sure. I am just unsure of the Tiffany T Wire ring (without diamonds) for $750 or the Tiffany Olive Leaf narrow band in Rose Gold $700. I feel like the Tiffany T definitely speaks "tiffany" more but still unsure. Thoughts?



Different looks (Tif-T is bold and modern while the Olive leaf is more delicate). I'd go for the Tif-T ring, since it feels more substantial for the price.


----------



## Babsiegirl

christofle said:


> different looks (tif-t is bold and modern while the olive leaf is more delicate). I'd go for the tif-t ring, since it feels more substantial for the price.




+1


----------



## whifi

got my silver T bracelet today  it's preowned so a little bit scratched up, but I'll send it out to get polished soon. got it for about 1/3 off retail so very happy!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

whifi said:


> got my silver T bracelet today  it's preowned so a little bit scratched up, but I'll send it out to get polished soon. got it for about 1/3 off retail so very happy!




That's awesome, whifi! Very happy for u!! (I really want one too :cry: Later this year, hopefully )


----------



## simone72

whifi said:


> got my silver T bracelet today  it's preowned so a little bit scratched up, but I'll send it out to get polished soon. got it for about 1/3 off retail so very happy!


Did you snatch that up on ebay? I was going to grab it!


----------



## whifi

simone72 said:


> Did you snatch that up on ebay? I was going to grab it!



Nope, I saw that one but it wasn't my size... someone did grab it quick though! I actually got this one on Craigslist, of all places  I was extremely wary, but the seller met me at Tiffany and the manager looked at it, tried it on, etc. before I handed over the cash.


----------



## casien

I ordered both the RG T wire ring and the Olive Leaf narrow band. Tell which to keep after viewing photos because I'm not sure. Need help with my decision! Keeping both is not an option


----------



## casien

Here is the t ring pic


----------



## casien

Pic of both together


----------



## whifi

the T ring is nice but the olive leaf is simply gorgeous on you  it seems more unique, and perhaps like a future family heirloom... I would keep it for sure.


----------



## Babsiegirl

casien said:


> Here is the t ring pic




Beautiful!! Of course I'm partial to the t ring since I have it! Whatever your heart says, that's the one to get.[emoji4]


----------



## cheyi

casien said:


> Pic of both together



I vote for the olive leaf. It is simply beautiful.


----------



## emchhardy

^Olive leaf ring I prefer on you, hands down.


----------



## AnnaFreud

casien said:


> Pic of both together




T ring!  Olive leaf looks dated to me.


----------



## Violet Bleu

T wire ring looks much better on you! [emoji4]


----------



## Caz71

T


----------



## casien

Thank you for your opinions. It is so hard to decide. I wore them both around the house today and they are both super comfortable. I guess it come down to whether I want a more modern look or more of a romantic dainty look. I am 38 years old so I feel like either works for me. As I look at my other jewelry pieces they are all more simplistic (Jennifer Meyer initial necklace, Tiffany key necklace, Jennifer Meyer nameplate necklace, dbty earrings, Jennifer Meyer thin hoop earrings, Jennie kwon thin cuff bracelet, Tiffany onyx bead bracelet). I think the T wire ring matches these pieces better than the olive leaf. I will try to make up my mind by Sunday evening and put one in the mail back to Tiffany.  Always hard to send Tiffany back.


----------



## JWiseman

Forgive me if this has already been discussed. I am a guy considering the gold T square bracelet. Thoughts on this for a man? How are the sizes, I imagine I would be a large bc my wrist is about 6.5/6.75 inches.

Are these solid or hollow? 

I can't decide between this and the Cartier Juste un Clou. I feel like is see the JUC everywhere now, which makes me not want it and the Tiffany T is less common and perhaps more masculine in appearance.

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

JWiseman said:


> Forgive me if this has already been discussed. I am a guy considering the gold T square bracelet. Thoughts on this for a man? How are the sizes, I imagine I would be a large bc my wrist is about 6.5/6.75 inches.
> 
> Are these solid or hollow?
> 
> I can't decide between this and the Cartier Juste un Clou. I feel like is see the JUC everywhere now, which makes me not want it and the Tiffany T is less common and perhaps more masculine in appearance.
> 
> Thank you all for your help!



I tried this one at the store. The one I have on is a medium and its in silver. I have pic below. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/tiffany-and-co/show-your-tiffany-and-co-collection-pics-69724-515.html


----------



## JWiseman

Saywhatyouwant said:


> I tried this one at the store. The one I have on is a medium and its in silver. I have pic below.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/tiffany-and-co/show-your-tiffany-and-co-collection-pics-69724-515.html



A Medium? I typically wear M in most bracelets (Hermes leather bracelets are all medium, all my John Hardy pieces I but in women's medium), but these measurements confuse me on the website. I guess I should really go try it on.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## FairGrape

JWiseman said:


> Forgive me if this has already been discussed. I am a guy considering the gold T square bracelet. Thoughts on this for a man? How are the sizes, I imagine I would be a large bc my wrist is about 6.5/6.75 inches.
> 
> 
> 
> Are these solid or hollow?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't decide between this and the Cartier Juste un Clou. I feel like is see the JUC everywhere now, which makes me not want it and the Tiffany T is less common and perhaps more masculine in appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your help!




I was in the same dilemma as you, in the end I decided to go with JUC because it goes better with my love.. I'm curious as to whether the T square is hollow or solid as well. Do let us know what you find out and went with.. Good luck on your decision!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

JWiseman said:


> Forgive me if this has already been discussed. I am a guy considering the gold T square bracelet. Thoughts on this for a man? How are the sizes, I imagine I would be a large bc my wrist is about 6.5/6.75 inches.
> 
> 
> 
> Are these solid or hollow?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't decide between this and the Cartier Juste un Clou. I feel like is see the JUC everywhere now, which makes me not want it and the Tiffany T is less common and perhaps more masculine in appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your help!




I tried it on the other day and it's quite light which makes me think it's hollow. The T is definitely more masculine than JUC. [emoji1]


----------



## JWiseman

Natalie j said:


> I tried it on the other day and it's quite light which makes me think it's hollow. The T is definitely more masculine than JUC. [emoji1]



Thanks for your input. I, too, think it's more masculine. I'll hopefully be making it to the boutique to try it soon.


----------



## Sparkledolll

JWiseman said:


> Thanks for your input. I, too, think it's more masculine. I'll hopefully be making it to the boutique to try it soon.




I have JUC single and double wrap and love them. I think eventually you'll end up buying both the T and JUC so it's just a matter of what you get first. I don't have T bracelet but it's on my list [emoji1]


----------



## LizO...

Does anybody know, if there is a Ruthenium version planned, from the Tiffany T square bracelet?
I thought I have seen this version on an official picture, when the T-Line was introduced.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

LizO... said:


> Does anybody know, if there is a Ruthenium version planned, from the Tiffany T square bracelet?
> I thought I have seen this version on an official picture, when the T-Line was introduced.



Hi Liz...Ive never seen any T items in ruthenium. My SA usually updates me on new stuff and she hasn't mentioned it. They do like to make them in black or white ceramic.


----------



## LizO...

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Hi Liz...Ive never seen any T items in ruthenium. My SA usually updates me on new stuff and she hasn't mentioned it. They do like to make them in black or white ceramic.



I found a picture.
In the article the fourth picture.....
What do you think?

http://www.buro247.com/me/events/gallery/mira-duma-tiffany-nyfw.html


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

LizO... said:


> I found a picture.
> In the article the fourth picture.....
> What do you think?
> 
> http://www.buro247.com/me/events/gallery/mira-duma-tiffany-nyfw.html



Oh wow! Yeah, it clearly does have that ruthenium color. I've never seen it on the website or at the store.  I'm intrigued now. I'm wondering if maybe it's just the lighting and its silver while the brighter one is white gold. But it does seem like it's way darker than just the lighting effect. I'm as confused as you. :wondering


----------



## MahoganyQT

My coworker proudly showed me her fake T square bangle. I wear mine regularly. She wanted me to reassure her that it was a good fake. I couldn't. It's horrendous [emoji37]


----------



## susanq

Natalie j said:


> I have both, bought mine just before Christmas. They look good stacked [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245986
> View attachment 3245989



Your bracelet stack is TDF.


----------



## Sparkledolll

susanq said:


> Your bracelet stack is TDF.




Thank you Susanq! [emoji1]


----------



## Violet Bleu

MahoganyQT said:


> My coworker proudly showed me her fake T square bangle. I wear mine regularly. She wanted me to reassure her that it was a good fake. I couldn't. It's horrendous [emoji37]




Oh wow! [emoji15] That is unsettling!


----------



## MatAllston

MahoganyQT said:


> My coworker proudly showed me her fake T square bangle. I wear mine regularly. She wanted me to reassure her that it was a good fake. I couldn't. It's horrendous [emoji37]



OMG, she is crazy. She reminds me of a friend of mine who got his wife a fake Tiffany solitaire ring. He kept telling all his friends that his wife's ring looks exactly like the real thing. I really don't understand people who buy fakes and trying to convince themselves that their fakes are like the real thing.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

These stories are hilarious! 

What do u guys say when someone asks how much one of ur items cost?  A coworker, a friend, a stranger...

It's just so uncomfortable sometimes. 90% of the time I will say I don't remember.  I can be more honest with friends who know me but i just really hate sharing how much things cost. I guess people can be curious so I understand. I shouldn't care but sometimes there's judgement.


----------



## ap.

MatAllston said:


> OMG, she is crazy. She reminds me of a friend of mine who got his wife a fake Tiffany solitaire ring. He kept telling all his friends that his wife's ring looks exactly like the real thing. I really don't understand people who buy fakes and trying to convince themselves that their fakes are like the real thing.



To be fair, the rex claw solitaire setting is so common, it's practically generic.  Tiffany does a great job with theirs, but so do other people.  As long as the gentleman isn't passing the ring off as a Tiffany ring (vs. saying it compares favorably to the Tiffany), I wouldn't be so quick to call it a "fake".  That's like calling all jeans "fake Levi's".


----------



## MatAllston

apey_grapey said:


> To be fair, the rex claw solitaire setting is so common, it's practically generic.  Tiffany does a great job with theirs, but so do other people.  As long as the gentleman isn't passing the ring off as a Tiffany ring (vs. saying it compares favorably to the Tiffany), I wouldn't be so quick to call it a "fake".  That's like calling all jeans "fake Levi's".



That design belongs to Tiffany so any other ones would be a replica no? Anyway, my friend is very proud that people asks his wife all the time if her ring is a Tiffany and she would not tell people that it is not. To make things worst, I own the real thing and they have told my husband that he overpaid for my ring.


----------



## AnnaFreud

MahoganyQT said:


> My coworker proudly showed me her fake T square bangle. I wear mine regularly. She wanted me to reassure her that it was a good fake. I couldn't. It's horrendous [emoji37]




Ugh how awkward for you! What did you say to her??


----------



## Shopgirl1996

MatAllston said:


> That design belongs to Tiffany so any other ones would be a replica no? Anyway, my friend is very proud that people asks his wife all the time if her ring is a Tiffany and she would not tell people that it is not. To make things worst, I own the real thing and *they have told my husband that he overpaid for my ring*.



Sorry to hear that people say that! That is so rude. 

I hope he has a good comeback for them that leaves them speechless.


----------



## ap.

MatAllston said:


> That design belongs to Tiffany so any other ones would be a replica no? Anyway, my friend is very proud that people asks his wife all the time if her ring is a Tiffany and she would not tell people that it is not. To make things worst, I own the real thing and they have told my husband that he overpaid for my ring.



That particular **Tiffany-stamped** 6-prong solitaire is Tiffany's, but the 6-prong solitaire design is not owned by Tiffany. 

It's like a generic tote vs a Birkin. There are many versions of the tote, but Hermes makes the Birkin. However, you wouldn't call Ralph Lauren's Ricky a fake Birkin. It's a matter of semantics -- unless you really are saying that only Tiffany solitaire owners have the real thing and everyone else's is fake.

As for overpaying, thats simply a matter of values. If you don't feel you overpaid, then you didn't.


----------



## MatAllston

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Sorry to hear that people say that! That is so rude.
> 
> I hope he has a good comeback for them that leaves them speechless.



I know some people are just strange. My husband is a very quiet guy so he didn't say anything to them. If Tiffany is overpriced and if I am the only stupid person who buys from them (I have a few dozens of their fine jewelry) then Tiffany will not be in the business today. Tiffany is successful because they have nice designs, good craftsmanship and great after sales service.


----------



## MahoganyQT

AnnaFreud said:


> Ugh how awkward for you! What did you say to her??




I told her that she might fool someone that isn't familiar with the real thing [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].  I'm sorry, I couldn't lie.


----------



## MatAllston

Saywhatyouwant said:


> These stories are hilarious!
> 
> What do u guys say when someone asks how much one of ur items cost?  A coworker, a friend, a stranger...
> 
> It's just so uncomfortable sometimes. 90% of the time I will say I don't remember.  I can be more honest with friends who know me but i just really hate sharing how much things cost. I guess people can be curious so I understand. I shouldn't care but sometimes there's judgement.



I am with you on this. Here are my usual responses:

Coworker and stranger - I just act dumb and tell them I don't know, my husband got me these.
Friend - I'll just tell them I don't remember as I got the item many years ago.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

MatAllston said:


> I know some people are just strange. My husband is a very quiet guy so he didn't say anything to them. *If Tiffany is overpriced and* *if I am the only stupid person who buys from them* (I have a few dozens of their fine jewelry) then Tiffany will not be in the business today. Tiffany is successful because they have nice designs, good craftsmanship and great after sales service.



LOL! Right? Like we got duped into buying their beautiful items and everyone else is just so much smarter.  

In my experience, people who are judgmental about buying luxury items and say they are overpriced don't own ANY of those things. They either just don't understand, are jealous, or both.


----------



## AnnaFreud

MahoganyQT said:


> I told her that she might fool someone that isn't familiar with the real thing [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23].  I'm sorry, I couldn't lie.




Good one!


----------



## MatAllston

Shopgirl1996 said:


> LOL! Right? Like we got duped into buying their beautiful items and everyone else is just so much smarter.
> 
> In my experience, people who are judgmental about buying luxury items and say they are overpriced don't own ANY of those things. They either just don't understand, are jealous, or both.



Well said


----------



## Pandabear90

Anyone have pics of the t smile mini necklace on them?! If you don't mind sharing pics?!


----------



## lyseiki8

Pandabear90 said:


> Anyone have pics of the t smile mini necklace on them?! If you don't mind sharing pics?!



Hi, here is mine in rose gold ..


----------



## Leona8819

lyseiki8 said:


> Hi, here is mine in rose gold ..


Wow is soooooo beautiful!!!!!


----------



## casien

Pandabear90 said:


> Anyone have pics of the t smile mini necklace on them?! If you don't mind sharing pics?!


I have the mini smile in white gold without diamonds and love it! It is very versatile. I will post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Pandabear90

casien said:


> I have the mini smile in white gold without diamonds and love it! It is very versatile. I will post a pic tomorrow.



Yes please do, I would like to see it without the diamonds


----------



## Shopgirl1996

lyseiki8 said:


> Hi, here is mine in rose gold ..



Gorgeous!


----------



## casien

Pandabear90 said:


> Yes please do, I would like to see it without the diamonds



Here is a photo of me wearing the mini in white gold, no diamonds.


----------



## TeochewLady

lyseiki8 said:


> Hi, here is mine in rose gold ..



Was looking at the T smile necklace in YG with diamonds at Tiffany the other day and my SA mentioned the length is not adjustable. Just wondering if it is adjustable as the website indicated adjustable length.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

casien said:


> Here is a photo of me wearing the mini in white gold, no diamonds.



Great pic!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Hi, everyone! I've loved the T collection since I first saw the large cuff. It seems they've discontinued the longer chain necklace in silver though. Is this information correct?


----------



## Baglover824

Louise15 said:


> I received a DBTY bracelet (5 diamond) for Christmas and though it is pretty, hate the fact that it turns over so much.
> 
> 
> 
> In looking for something to exchange it for, I think my favorite is the t-wire with diamonds. I am a little scared at how flexible it is - has anyone had issues with this?
> 
> 
> 
> It would not be part of my everyday stack since I don't like mixing metals, so I would take it on and off.  I'm a little nervous to make the swap [emoji53]




I had the same thought as you about the flexibility. I've had mine since the beginning of Dec last year and take it on and off everyday when I shower and I've not had a problem with it going out of shape or going back to the original position you can correct it quite easily.


----------



## Baglover824

My Tiffany T bracelet with diamonds was a bday gift from My darling BF [emoji7] loved the T collection since it was released so happy to have a piece.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Baglover824 said:


> My Tiffany T bracelet with diamonds was a bday gift from My darling BF [emoji7] loved the T collection since it was released so happy to have a piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269798



Congrats and happy bday! Beautiful bracelet. Wear it in good health!


----------



## Baglover824

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Congrats and happy bday! Beautiful bracelet. Wear it in good health!




Thank you so much Shopgirl1996 &#128578;


----------



## whifi

Hi ladies &#8212; does anyone know if the plain "T" rings are able to be resized?


----------



## tarana6

Baglover824 said:


> My Tiffany T bracelet with diamonds was a bday gift from My darling BF [emoji7] loved the T collection since it was released so happy to have a piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269798


Absolutely beautiful! I too was thinking about getting this for my birthday. Do you know if the plain gold version still comes in this beautiful box?

Sent from my LG-D852 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Baglover824

tarana6 said:


> Absolutely beautiful! I too was thinking about getting this for my birthday. Do you know if the plain gold version still comes in this beautiful box?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using PurseForum mobile app




It is a very good choice, Hope you get it for your birthday [emoji5]&#65039; the box I was actually very lucky this is actually not the box the T bracelet comes with, the boutique I bought it from had run out of the smaller boxes so gave me this one instead.


----------



## tarana6

Baglover824 said:


> It is a very good choice, Hope you get it for your birthday [emoji5]&#65039; the box I was actually very lucky this is actually not the box the T bracelet comes with, the boutique I bought it from had run out of the smaller boxes so gave me this one instead.


Im so torn between getting the T wire bracelet in yellow gold or getting the lynn earrings &#128584; Going to the tiffany store again this week so have to make a decision soon


----------



## MatAllston

tarana6 said:


> Im so torn between getting the T wire bracelet in yellow gold or getting the lynn earrings &#128584; Going to the tiffany store again this week so have to make a decision soon



If you don't own a Schlumberger yet, get the Lynn.


----------



## Esther0001

lyseiki8 said:


> Hi, here is mine in rose gold ..


love it^^ can't wait to get mine for my bday LOL 
16 and 18 inches adjustable right?


----------



## LizO...

LizO... said:


> I found a picture.
> In the article the fourth picture.....
> 
> http://www.buro247.com/me/events/gallery/mira-duma-tiffany-nyfw.html



Does anybody know, if this is a Ruthenium version, from the Tiffany T square bracelet?


----------



## tarana6

MatAllston said:


> If you don't own a Schlumberger yet, get the Lynn.


I took your advice and got the Lynn! They had to order them so I won't have them till next week Still want the T bracelet but will hold out a bit longer for it and love vicariously through everyone's pics.


----------



## MatAllston

tarana6 said:


> I took your advice and got the Lynn! They had to order them so I won't have them till next week Still want the T bracelet but will hold out a bit longer for it and love vicariously through everyone's pics.



Congrats and I can't wait to see your pics. Which metal did you order? The T bracelet will always be around plus I don't think you will get as much wear on that compared to the earrings. The bracelet may get stuck in your jacket when you wear it in the colder months.


----------



## tarana6

MatAllston said:


> Congrats and I can't wait to see your pics. Which metal did you order? The T bracelet will always be around plus I don't think you will get as much wear on that compared to the earrings. The bracelet may get stuck in your jacket when you wear it in the colder months.


Thanks! I ended up getting the yellow gold since i already have a lot of white gold and silver pieces. They only had the rose gold and platinum earrings in the store so really excited to see what the yellow gold will look like on


----------



## MatAllston

tarana6 said:


> Thanks! I ended up getting the yellow gold since i already have a lot of white gold and silver pieces. They only had the rose gold and platinum earrings in the store so really excited to see what the yellow gold will look like on



I have tried them in all three metals and I love the YG the best. The Lynn pendant in YG is on my wish list. I am super excited for you


----------



## TeochewLady

Just gotten this lovely D.T wire in rose gold couple of days ago!


----------



## Leona8819

TeochewLady said:


> Just gotten this lovely D.T wire in rose gold couple of days ago!
> 
> View attachment 3283263



Very beautiful ~


----------



## TeochewLady

Leona8819 said:


> Very beautiful ~


Thank you, Leona8819


----------



## hello babar

Just got the mini smile necklace which is my first piece from the Tiffany T collection.  My intention was the get the YG to layer with my YG DBTY pendant but the SA told me to try mixing metals so I got the RG instead. I normally only mix RG with silver or WG but I really did prefer the subtleness of the RG on my skin tone.  I always admired the Tiffany T collection but now I'm really loving it. I have quite a wishlist but with these prices I think I'm gonna have to tackle it very slowly.


----------



## jeNYC

hello babar said:


> Just got the mini smile necklace which is my first piece from the Tiffany T collection.  My intention was the get the YG to layer with my YG DBTY pendant but the SA told me to try mixing metals so I got the RG instead. I normally only mix RG with silver or WG but I really did prefer the subtleness of the RG on my skin tone.  I always admired the Tiffany T collection but now I'm really loving it. I have quite a wishlist but with these prices I think I'm gonna have to tackle it very slowly.




Looks lovely! I've been contemplating to get one myself. What are your thoughts on the quality of the chain and overall necklace? Thanks!


----------



## hello babar

I really like the fact that it's adjustable. I wish the one with diamond was like that too but it's not. I don't have any issues with the chain but I also take it off every night. I'm really enjoying it so far.


----------



## orangeaddict

Incase anyone is interested to know, the mini t smile necklace comes in silver now for $250! A friends just ordered one and I'm so excited for it all though I'm not the one purchasing. &#128522;&#128540;

Sent from my C6902 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## emmakumqut

orangeaddict said:


> Incase anyone is interested to know, the mini t smile necklace comes in silver now for $250! A friends just ordered one and I'm so excited for it all though I'm not the one purchasing. [emoji4][emoji12]
> 
> Sent from my C6902 using PurseForum mobile app




Oh that's great news [emoji1] thanks for letting us know I must have a look for that!


----------



## whifi

orangeaddict said:


> Incase anyone is interested to know, the mini t smile necklace comes in silver now for $250!



Ooh thanks so much for the info... And just when I thought my wishlist was complete


----------



## hello babar

orangeaddict said:


> Incase anyone is interested to know, the mini t smile necklace comes in silver now for $250! A friends just ordered one and I'm so excited for it all though I'm not the one purchasing. &#128522;&#128540;
> 
> Sent from my C6902 using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks for posting this!  I went to my local Tiffany's but it wasn't displayed so I asked the SA. She checked in the drawer and there she was brand spanking new and shiny. I was so stoked!!!  I had been wanting one in SS but I thought the regular one was too big. The mini smile T is perfect!!!


----------



## veneti

hi  
I want to add another bracelet to my yg Cartier. first I was considering a rose gold love braceletl, but I also like how the big T looks like next to it. I am wearing a silver big T on my right wrist already so i don't mind mixing the colors. 
but looking through my photos again I kinda like the look of the yg T better than the rose gold. what do you think? 
and both are medium sizes. I am wearing the medium on the right hand as well but it is behind my watch and it fits fine. 
but on the left wrist I would like to wear the T in front of the Cartier. they don't have small sizes in the Germany Tiffany boutiques that I went to try them on. should I go for the medium? or do you suggest to try the small size first to be sure? my cartier is size 16 cm. 
thank youuuuuuu &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## orangeaddict

hello babar said:


> Thanks for posting this!  I went to my local Tiffany's but it wasn't displayed so I asked the SA. She checked in the drawer and there she was brand spanking new and shiny. I was so stoked!!!  I had been wanting one in SS but I thought the regular one was too big. The mini smile T is perfect!!!


You're welcome! &#128516; fabulous buy! I know a lot of the SAs aren't even aware the ss mini t smile is out 

Sent from my C6902 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## orangeaddict

veneti said:


> hi
> I want to add another bracelet to my yg Cartier. first I was considering a rose gold love braceletl, but I also like how the big T looks like next to it. I am wearing a silver big T on my right wrist already so i don't mind mixing the colors.
> but looking through my photos again I kinda like the look of the yg T better than the rose gold. what do you think?
> and both are medium sizes. I am wearing the medium on the right hand as well but it is behind my watch and it fits fine.
> but on the left wrist I would like to wear the T in front of the Cartier. they don't have small sizes in the Germany Tiffany boutiques that I went to try them on. should I go for the medium? or do you suggest to try the small size first to be sure? my cartier is size 16 cm.
> thank youuuuuuu &#128522;&#128522;


Yellow gold matches your Cartier bracelet more &#128512; nice for stacking. And I would go for the medium. I have tiny wrist but somehow the T bracelet isn't designed very well so it scratches me when I try to put a small on. The medium requires much less of an effort 

Sent from my C6902 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Canturi lover

I like the yellow gold. I am a 16 in the love, and I tried the small size T. It does fit, but every time I flexed my wrist, the hinge would open slightly. I didn't want to loosen it over time so went with the medium. Hope this helps.


----------



## veneti

Canturi lover said:


> I like the yellow gold. I am a 16 in the love, and I tried the small size T. It does fit, but every time I flexed my wrist, the hinge would open slightly. I didn't want to loosen it over time so went with the medium. Hope this helps.


this helps a lot, thank you so much


----------



## pp2006

sorry, not a question for T collection, I deleted the original question


----------



## MatAllston

Oh man, all these beautiful pics have just landed me in trouble. I have officially added the small T smile (YG or YG with diamonds) on my wish list.


----------



## CSG

Hi! What is the total carat of diamonds in this ring?


----------



## darkangel07760

wannabelyn said:


> The narrow wire and medium wire
> View attachment 2801363
> 
> View attachment 2801364



Thank you so much for posting the comparison pics. I definitely like the medium wire better!  Of course the chunky hinged bangle is my favorite, but I can't afford that in gold


----------



## darkangel07760

Tax return coming in soon!  From what I have gathered, there shouldn't be a price increase in the US anytime soon (fingers crossed).  I am trying to decide which T collection piece I want to get... The silver hinged bangle was the first one that caught my eye, I think it is a nice chunk of silver but it doesn't look chunky, if that makes any sense lol! The other 2 pieces I was considering was the T ring or the medium wire T bangle in either rose or yellow gold (I would LOVE the hinged T bangle in gold, but way out of my price range).  I love both tones, but I think yellow gold "pops" on my skin tone more.  
My question is, which one of these seems to be worth the amount that Tiffany is asking for?  Obviously Tiffany makes a killing on these, and I know I am paying for the name, but I have read on here that the hinged bangle might be hollow?  Wow, if that silver hinged bangle is hollow I would be so disappointed!!!  
Anyway, I would love some feedback from you ladies, I am having a tough time trying to decide!


----------



## restricter

darkangel07760 said:


> Tax return coming in soon!  From what I have gathered, there shouldn't be a price increase in the US anytime soon (fingers crossed).  I am trying to decide which T collection piece I want to get... The silver hinged bangle was the first one that caught my eye, I think it is a nice chunk of silver but it doesn't look chunky, if that makes any sense lol! The other 2 pieces I was considering was the T ring or the medium wire T bangle in either rose or yellow gold (I would LOVE the hinged T bangle in gold, but way out of my price range).  I love both tones, but I think yellow gold "pops" on my skin tone more.
> My question is, which one of these seems to be worth the amount that Tiffany is asking for?  Obviously Tiffany makes a killing on these, and I know I am paying for the name, but I have read on here that the hinged bangle might be hollow?  Wow, if that silver hinged bangle is hollow I would be so disappointed!!!
> Anyway, I would love some feedback from you ladies, I am having a tough time trying to decide!




I don't know if the gold one is hollow but the silver one isn't.   Pricing is on par with Hermes silver so it really depends on whether it's worth it to you.


----------



## darkangel07760

Well after careful thought I purchased the piece I wanted the most from the T collection. 
I tried on the T Square bracelet in silver, gold, and rose gold. Surprisingly, I didn't like how the gold one looked on my wrist at all. I looked at every picture posted on this thread, and initially I loved how the gold one looked. But when I had tried it on and looked in the mirror, it didn't suit me at all. The rose gold was nicer than I expected; though rose gold doesn't "pop" like gold and silver do against my skin, it still looked really nice on my wrist; more subtle. When I put the silver one on, I could tell right away that with the color of the metal coupled with the design of the bracelet, the silver was the clear winner for me. I was surprised; my heart was initially set on the gold one. I am so glad that I took the time to try on all the ones that I was interested in;  the silver was the clear winner, though admittedly the rose gold had a damn good chance of adorning my wrist permanently. I also tried on the ring in the same style, but it didn't have the impact I was finding with the bracelet. 
I have had my heart set on this bracelet for as long as the collection has been out. But for the past 10 years I noticed i had made a good number of hopelessly impulsive jewelry purchases, and to be honest I do not have the funds to be so impulsive. So for the past year I have given every jewelry purchase careful thought, and had slowed my purchases down enormously. I wanted to make sure I really loved this bracelet, as I did not want to make another costly thoughtless purchase. I just love jewelry so much! [emoji12] 
I have come to the realization that I would be alot happier buying one good piece a year, instead of overspending my limit and then letting guilt negatively affect my enjoyment of a new shiny. Last year, I purchased the Juste Un Clou ring in gold to celebrate my 40th birthday, and I wear that ring alot. It is lovely rendered in gold and very comfortable to wear. I find that this T Square bracelet to be just as comfortable. I barely notice I have it on. My Tiffany charm bracelet, for example, snags on my sleeves so I have had to relegate it be worn during warmer months, which is a shame because I lose out on wearing it for 6 months out of the year. 
Anyways, I absolutely adore this bracelet, and I want to thank everyone who shared on this thread for the time they spent posting their thoughts and their pictures. [emoji5]


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

restricter said:


> I don't know if the gold one is hollow but the silver one isn't.   Pricing is on par with Hermes silver so it really depends on whether it's worth it to you.
> 
> View attachment 3309716



VERY COOL, restricted!!!!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

darkangel07760 said:


> Well after careful thought I purchased the piece I wanted the most from the T collection.
> I tried on the T Square bracelet in silver, gold, and rose gold. Surprisingly, I didn't like how the gold one looked on my wrist at all. I looked at every picture posted on this thread, and initially I loved how the gold one looked. But when I had tried it on and looked in the mirror, it didn't suit me at all. The rose gold was nicer than I expected; though rose gold doesn't "pop" like gold and silver do against my skin, it still looked really nice on my wrist; more subtle. When I put the silver one on, I could tell right away that with the color of the metal coupled with the design of the bracelet, the silver was the clear winner for me. I was surprised; my heart was initially set on the gold one. I am so glad that I took the time to try on all the ones that I was interested in;  the silver was the clear winner, though admittedly the rose gold had a damn good chance of adorning my wrist permanently. I also tried on the ring in the same style, but it didn't have the impact I was finding with the bracelet.
> I have had my heart set on this bracelet for as long as the collection has been out. But for the past 10 years I noticed i had made a good number of hopelessly impulsive jewelry purchases, and to be honest I do not have the funds to be so impulsive. So for the past year I have given every jewelry purchase careful thought, and had slowed my purchases down enormously. I wanted to make sure I really loved this bracelet, as I did not want to make another costly thoughtless purchase. I just love jewelry so much! [emoji12]
> I have come to the realization that I would be alot happier buying one good piece a year, instead of overspending my limit and then letting guilt negatively affect my enjoyment of a new shiny. Last year, I purchased the Juste Un Clou ring in gold to celebrate my 40th birthday, and I wear that ring alot. It is lovely rendered in gold and very comfortable to wear. I find that this T Square bracelet to be just as comfortable. I barely notice I have it on. My Tiffany charm bracelet, for example, snags on my sleeves so I have had to relegate it be worn during warmer months, which is a shame because I lose out on wearing it for 6 months out of the year.
> Anyways, I absolutely adore this bracelet, and I want to thank everyone who shared on this thread for the time they spent posting their thoughts and their pictures. [emoji5]



Good choice!!! I agree with being more thoughtful on ur purchases. I have decided to do the same. One piece a year, but a substantial one.


----------



## darkangel07760

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Good choice!!! I agree with being more thoughtful on ur purchases. I have decided to do the same. One piece a year, but a substantial one.


Yes!  I much rather buy less and really enjoy it.  This bracelet is super comfortable.  I am wearing a size medium and I have a 6.25 inch wrist.  I can even sleep in it, which I usually can't do with a lot of my pieces


----------



## tarana6

darkangel07760 said:


> Yes!  I much rather buy less and really enjoy it.  This bracelet is super comfortable.  I am wearing a size medium and I have a 6.25 inch wrist.  I can even sleep in it, which I usually can't do with a lot of my pieces


Beautiful! You made a great choice. So excited for you [emoji1]  I always thought the bracelet would be heavy, glad to hear its comfortable.


----------



## darkangel07760

tarana6 said:


> Beautiful! You made a great choice. So excited for you [emoji1]  I always thought the bracelet would be heavy, glad to hear its comfortable.


Thank you! It is super comfortable


----------



## lilsweetie

CSG said:


> Hi! What is the total carat of diamonds in this ring?



I tried the T wire ring on last weekend and asked the same question. The SA said it was approx 0.25 carats.


----------



## arwen

darkangel07760 said:


> Well after careful thought I purchased the piece I wanted the most from the T collection.
> I tried on the T Square bracelet in silver, gold, and rose gold. Surprisingly, I didn't like how the gold one looked on my wrist at all. I looked at every picture posted on this thread, and initially I loved how the gold one looked. But when I had tried it on and looked in the mirror, it didn't suit me at all. The rose gold was nicer than I expected; though rose gold doesn't "pop" like gold and silver do against my skin, it still looked really nice on my wrist; more subtle. When I put the silver one on, I could tell right away that with the color of the metal coupled with the design of the bracelet, the silver was the clear winner for me. I was surprised; my heart was initially set on the gold one. I am so glad that I took the time to try on all the ones that I was interested in;  the silver was the clear winner, though admittedly the rose gold had a damn good chance of adorning my wrist permanently. I also tried on the ring in the same style, but it didn't have the impact I was finding with the bracelet.
> I have had my heart set on this bracelet for as long as the collection has been out. But for the past 10 years I noticed i had made a good number of hopelessly impulsive jewelry purchases, and to be honest I do not have the funds to be so impulsive. So for the past year I have given every jewelry purchase careful thought, and had slowed my purchases down enormously. I wanted to make sure I really loved this bracelet, as I did not want to make another costly thoughtless purchase. I just love jewelry so much! [emoji12]
> I have come to the realization that I would be alot happier buying one good piece a year, instead of overspending my limit and then letting guilt negatively affect my enjoyment of a new shiny. Last year, I purchased the Juste Un Clou ring in gold to celebrate my 40th birthday, and I wear that ring alot. It is lovely rendered in gold and very comfortable to wear. I find that this T Square bracelet to be just as comfortable. I barely notice I have it on. My Tiffany charm bracelet, for example, snags on my sleeves so I have had to relegate it be worn during warmer months, which is a shame because I lose out on wearing it for 6 months out of the year.
> Anyways, I absolutely adore this bracelet, and I want to thank everyone who shared on this thread for the time they spent posting their thoughts and their pictures. [emoji5]



It' s gorgeous, wear it in good health!

I am eying this since it was released, too. Hope I get it one day.


----------



## darkangel07760

arwen said:


> It' s gorgeous, wear it in good health!
> 
> I am eying this since it was released, too. Hope I get it one day.


I really love it. I was surprised I waited as long as I did! But I got it before there might be a next price increase. I hate those.


----------



## CSG

lilsweetie said:


> I tried the T wire ring on last weekend and asked the same question. The SA said it was approx 0.25 carats.



Thanks for the info


----------



## LizO...

darkangel07760 said:


> I really love it. I was surprised I waited as long as I did! But I got it before there might be a next price increase. I hate those.



Great choice.


----------



## darkangel07760

LizO... said:


> Great choice.


It is super comfortable, and more importantly, my boyfrie d commented on it! He never comments on whether or not he likes my jewelry, but he really liked this one


----------



## LizO...

darkangel07760 said:


> It is super comfortable, and more importantly, my boyfrie d commented on it! He never comments on whether or not he likes my jewelry, but he really liked this one



Maybe men like the clear structure of it.
My hubby doesn't like the bone cufff
but he likes the T bracelet.
Men


----------



## darkangel07760

LizO... said:


> Maybe men like the clear structure of it.
> My hubby doesn't like the bone cufff
> but he likes the T bracelet.
> Men


[emoji12] teehee!


----------



## jrme

I am curious how heavy the T square bracelet in gold is.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

MikaelaN said:


> The fact that I don't take it on and off everyday might have something to do with it, but who knows.


Love this pic! Looks stunning on you and with the other bracelets you have. thanks for sharing xx


----------



## lvstratus

Dear Ladies,

Could anyone who owns the T bracelet in size small, provide me the exact measure of the circunference?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LizO...

lvstratus said:


> Dear Ladies,
> 
> Could anyone who owns the T bracelet in size small, provide me the exact measure of the circunference?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Tiffany T Square?


----------



## lvstratus

No, the T Wire please


----------



## LizO...

lvstratus said:


> No, the T Wire please



I don't have the exact measures but I tried the small size (wire bracelet) 
and maybe this information will help a bit.
My wrist is 15,5cm and the bracelet was very snug.
The same with the square, but this was in size small a tiny bit bigger,
I could move it above my bone.
I ended up with the medium size (square bracelet)it's a bit loose but will 
give me the possibility to wear the bracelet also during summer.


----------



## Canturi lover

Maybe this pic will help with the sizing [emoji3]


----------



## Canturi lover

This is it on.


----------



## ecofashionnews

my arm candy of the day[emoji1]


----------



## uhpharm01

veneti said:


> hi
> I want to add another bracelet to my yg Cartier. first I was considering a rose gold love braceletl, but I also like how the big T looks like next to it. I am wearing a silver big T on my right wrist already so i don't mind mixing the colors.
> but looking through my photos again I kinda like the look of the yg T better than the rose gold. what do you think?
> and both are medium sizes. I am wearing the medium on the right hand as well but it is behind my watch and it fits fine.
> but on the left wrist I would like to wear the T in front of the Cartier. they don't have small sizes in the Germany Tiffany boutiques that I went to try them on. should I go for the medium? or do you suggest to try the small size first to be sure? my cartier is size 16 cm.
> thank youuuuuuu &#128522;&#128522;



I really like the YG T Bracelet. It goes well with your love bracelet


----------



## elvenqueen

hi everyone,

does anyone know how long the length of tiffany t smile pendant is? it says 16-18" in the web, is it just the chain length or including the pendant? since the pendant attached to the chain?

thanks in advance!


----------



## MatAllston

elvenqueen said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> does anyone know how long the length of tiffany t smile pendant is? it says 16-18" in the web, is it just the chain length or including the pendant? since the pendant attached to the chain?
> 
> thanks in advance!



That includes the pendant. They add a jump ring at 16 inch so you can wear it at 16 or 18 inch.


----------



## elvenqueen

MatAllston said:


> That includes the pendant. They add a jump ring at 16 inch so you can wear it at 16 or 18 inch.



thanks MatAllston!


----------



## MatAllston

elvenqueen said:


> thanks MatAllston! [/QUOTE
> 
> You're most welcome. The pendant is beautiful and you should seriously consider it.


----------



## uhpharm01

veneti said:


> hi
> I want to add another bracelet to my yg Cartier. first I was considering a rose gold love braceletl, but I also like how the big T looks like next to it. I am wearing a silver big T on my right wrist already so i don't mind mixing the colors.
> but looking through my photos again I kinda like the look of the yg T better than the rose gold. what do you think?
> and both are medium sizes. I am wearing the medium on the right hand as well but it is behind my watch and it fits fine.
> but on the left wrist I would like to wear the T in front of the Cartier. they don't have small sizes in the Germany Tiffany boutiques that I went to try them on. should I go for the medium? or do you suggest to try the small size first to be sure? my cartier is size 16 cm.
> thank youuuuuuu &#128522;&#128522;



How comfortable is the T bracelet ?TIA


----------



## veneti

uhpharm01 said:


> How comfortable is the T bracelet ?TIA



I love it. it has a good weight. though I don't wear it on the same side as the cartier love, they bang too loud into each other and I sound like a Christmas bell  I wear a vca one with the cartier and my watch with the big Tiffany T &#128522;


----------



## uhpharm01

MahoganyQT said:


> My coworker proudly showed me her fake T square bangle. I wear mine regularly. She wanted me to reassure her that it was a good fake. I couldn't. It's horrendous [emoji37]


Haha ! Oh lawd!!


----------



## uhpharm01

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Oh wow! Yeah, it clearly does have that ruthenium color. I've never seen it on the website or at the store.  I'm intrigued now. I'm wondering if maybe it's just the lighting and its silver while the brighter one is white gold. But it does seem like it's way darker than just the lighting effect. I'm as confused as you. :wondering



FYI. It was never released unfortunately Tiffany decided it not to released it. My SA said that she only saw photos of it.


----------



## simone72

Has anyone seen this new T bracelet ? I love it maybe in silver price is steep in gold ($7000) Silver price $1500


----------



## fashionista423

Does anyone know where i can find a pre-loved tiffany t square bracelet? I have been so obsessed with the collection since it has come out and have the ring but would love to get my hands on the bracelet too.


----------



## whifi

simone72 said:


> Has anyone seen this new T bracelet ? I love it maybe in silver price is steep in gold ($7000) Silver price $1500



it's very pretty, I tried it on at the store last week. A bit more delicate than the T square bracelet, but I already own that one and can't justify getting both!


----------



## whifi

fashionista423 said:


> Does anyone know where i can find a pre-loved tiffany t square bracelet? I have been so obsessed with the collection since it has come out and have the ring but would love to get my hands on the bracelet too.



I have seen a couple pop up on eBay. I got mine locally via Craigslist, paid 600 (silver)


----------



## AnnaFreud

simone72 said:


> Has anyone seen this new T bracelet ? I love it maybe in silver price is steep in gold ($7000) Silver price $1500




This reminds me of the Cartier JUC bracelet.


----------



## simone72

AnnaFreud said:


> This reminds me of the Cartier JUC bracelet.


I thought the same but a huge difference in price for the same in diamonds JUC is $11,800


----------



## uhpharm01

annafreud said:


> this reminds me of the cartier juc bracelet.



+1


----------



## missmetal

ecofashionnews said:


> View attachment 3351111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my arm candy of the day[emoji1]


Lovin' it. Do you ever stack it with other bracelets on the same arm?


----------



## ecofashionnews

missmetal said:


> Lovin' it. Do you ever stack it with other bracelets on the same arm?




Hi missmetal,

I don't like stacking! I usually just wear one bracelet at a time. [emoji3]


----------



## missmetal

I put mine on this morning prior to adorning my hand brace. Doesn't quite work as envisioned   The brace will be off soon though!


----------



## ecofashionnews

missmetal said:


> I put mine on this morning prior to adorning my hand brace. Doesn't quite work as envisioned   The brace will be off soon though!




Awe! Get well soon! It looks pretty though![emoji1]


----------



## SnowieBelle

The T wire bracelet has .24cts. The ring is .10cts, I believe.


----------



## veneti

fashionista423 said:


> Does anyone know where i can find a pre-loved tiffany t square bracelet? I have been so obsessed with the collection since it has come out and have the ring but would love to get my hands on the bracelet too.



I've seen some now and then on eBay, but always have them authenticated when I decide to buy, before AND after purchase, I am just that paranoid  they also have them sonetimes in VC, tradesy, truefacet, therealreal, etc, just check them out regularly


----------



## veneti

I saw Reese Witherspoon wearing her beautiful T and was wondering if this is the yellow gold or the rose gold one. can you tell from these photos I took from her Instagram? I thought it is yellow, and she also wears a lot of yellow gold usually, but some pictures make me think it must be rose gold. thank you so much for helping


----------



## fashionista423

I think i'm going to take the jump and buy the tiffany t  square bracelet in sterling silver. Does anyone know what it comes out to with tax ?


----------



## uhpharm01

fashionista423 said:


> I think i'm going to take the jump and buy the tiffany t  square bracelet in sterling silver. Does anyone know what it comes out to with tax ?



In the USA ?this is based on your state!


----------



## fashionista423

uhpharm01 said:


> In the USA ?this is based on your state!



Whoops sorry! I forgot to mention i'll be buying it in NY.


----------



## uhpharm01

veneti said:


> hi
> I want to add another bracelet to my yg Cartier. first I was considering a rose gold love braceletl, but I also like how the big T looks like next to it. I am wearing a silver big T on my right wrist already so i don't mind mixing the colors.
> but looking through my photos again I kinda like the look of the yg T better than the rose gold. what do you think?
> and both are medium sizes. I am wearing the medium on the right hand as well but it is behind my watch and it fits fine.
> but on the left wrist I would like to wear the T in front of the Cartier. they don't have small sizes in the Germany Tiffany boutiques that I went to try them on. should I go for the medium? or do you suggest to try the small size first to be sure? my cartier is size 16 cm.
> thank youuuuuuu &#128522;&#128522;


Is that T bracelet solid or hollow in the yellow gold? Thanks


----------



## LizO...

uhpharm01 said:


> Is that T bracelet solid or hollow in the yellow gold? Thanks



I know that the silver T-Square is hollow.


----------



## SnowieBelle

fashionista423 said:


> Whoops sorry! I forgot to mention i'll be buying it in NY.



In NYC, the tax is 8.875%, which would bring the total to $1,061.53. What store is closest to you?


----------



## SnowieBelle

The T Square Bracelet (in both silver and gold) is semi-hollow to allow for the hinge.


----------



## fashionista423

SnowieBelle said:


> In NYC, the tax is 8.875%, which would bring the total to $1,061.53. What store is closest to you?


Thank you! And i'll be going to the Americana in Manhasset


----------



## uhpharm01

SnowieBelle said:


> The T Square Bracelet (in both silver and gold) is semi-hollow to allow for the hinge.



Thank you, SnowieBelle


----------



## uhpharm01

Does anyone's t bracelet spins around your wrist ?


----------



## MahoganyQT

uhpharm01 said:


> Does anyone's t bracelet spins around your wrist ?




I have the t square and the T often ends up on the underside of my wrist. I have the small but my wrists are only 5 inches. I push mine up high on my arm while working to prevent it.


----------



## uhpharm01

MahoganyQT said:


> I have the t square and the T often ends up on the underside of my wrist. I have the small but my wrists are only 5 inches. I push mine up high on my arm while working to prevent it.



Okay thanks. I'll try your  suggestion


----------



## LizO...

My T-Square is also turning from time to time.
My wrist is 15,5 cm and I wear medium size.


----------



## orangeaddict

There's a  t smile silver earrings now! So in love!


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's my bracelet


----------



## MahoganyQT

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 3393295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my bracelet



Nice! Congrats!


----------



## uhpharm01

MahoganyQT said:


> Nice! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## joseybird

orangeaddict said:


> There's a  t smile silver earrings now! So in love!



Omg I LOVE those earrings!


----------



## pree

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 3393295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my bracelet



Beautiful!


----------



## uhpharm01

pree said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you! Pree!


----------



## Strictmuffin

I just bought a this for myself. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3397595


----------



## MahoganyQT

Strictmuffin said:


> I just bought a this for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397595
> 
> View attachment 3397721



Gorgeous!


----------



## Caz71

orangeaddict said:


> There's a  t smile silver earrings now! So in love!


Omg I died. Luv them. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tinyyogini

Strictmuffin said:


> I just bought a this for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397595
> 
> View attachment 3397721



I have the same ring and wear it every day.  Congratulations and enjoy ! [emoji94]


----------



## MrsTexas

Just got the solid gold T today! They stack so well !


----------



## Caz71

MrsTexas said:


> View attachment 3399114
> 
> 
> Just got the solid gold T today! They stack so well !


Cute

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Strictmuffin

Thank you![emoji16]


----------



## Strictmuffin

MrsTexas said:


> View attachment 3399114
> 
> 
> Just got the solid gold T today! They stack so well !



Wow! Gorgeous! You made drool!


----------



## solitudelove

MrsTexas said:


> View attachment 3399114
> 
> 
> Just got the solid gold T today! They stack so well !


Beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## y_yvon

Surprise from my husband!


----------



## restricter

I stopped in to try on the new T smile earrings and saw this.   Had to special order the small.   It's steel and ceramic.  LOVE!!!!   And I was told more pieces are coming for fall.


----------



## uhpharm01

restricter said:


> View attachment 3403588
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped in to try on the new T smile earrings and saw this.   Had to special order the small.   It's steel and ceramic.  LOVE!!!!   And I was told more pieces are coming for fall.


When is this new t bracelet is coming out? That's in black ?!


----------



## uhpharm01

y_yvon said:


> Surprise from my husband!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403530


Confers beautiful piece.


----------



## restricter

uhpharm01 said:


> When is this new t bracelet is coming out? That's in black ?!



It's out now, today in fact.  And yes, it's stainless steel with black ceramic.  If you want to order one, the item number is 175-69-36618124 and the price is $975.

Since I had to order one in a small, I won't have it until Wednesday,


----------



## restricter

Look what I just found on Instagram.  OMG...


----------



## joseybird

restricter said:


> It's out now, today in fact.  And yes, it's stainless steel with black ceramic.  If you want to order one, the item number is 175-69-36618124 and the price is $975.
> 
> Since I had to order one in a small, I won't have it until Wednesday,



Ceramic...Can it take wear and tear, I wonder...


----------



## uhpharm01

restricter said:


> Look what I just found on Instagram.  OMG...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403722


I wish it was shiny ceramic material instead of the matte


----------



## LizO...

I have hope now, that they will also release a Ruthenium version ( cross the fingers  )


----------



## Caz71

restricter said:


> View attachment 3403588
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped in to try on the new T smile earrings and saw this.   Had to special order the small.   It's steel and ceramic.  LOVE!!!!   And I was told more pieces are coming for fall.


I luv thr new t smile earrings. Edgy! 

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## restricter

joseybird said:


> Ceramic...Can it take wear and tear, I wonder...



There's nothing on the Tiffany website but a quick Google search turned this up on the Lagos site:


CARING FOR LAGOS CERAMIC JEWELRY

LAGOS uses the highest quality jewelry-grade ceramic in our designs. This ceramic is extremely durable and scratch resistant.

To maintain the shine of the metal accenting your ceramic jewelry, wipe your piece with a soft cloth to remove any residue or build-up that may occur from normal wear.

Maintain your ceramic jewelry using the LAGOS Gentle Cleanser. Place your jewelry in the solution and brush lightly. Rinse under cool water and repeat as needed. Gently buff with soft cloth to dry. Be sure your piece is thoroughly dry before storing.


Ceramic will not discolor or tarnish (although the sterling silver will over time). Water does not harm or hinder ceramic.
Although, scratch resistant, ceramic can be chipped if not cared for properly.
Ceramic may be placed in ultrasonic or steam cleaner.
Keep LAGOS ceramic jewelry in a pouch or jewelry case to avoid contact with other pieces in your collection.


----------



## MatAllston

Medium hoop in YG.


----------



## uhpharm01

restricter said:


> It's out now, today in fact.  And yes, it's stainless steel with black ceramic.  If you want to order one, the item number is 175-69-36618124 and the price is $975.
> 
> Since I had to order one in a small, I won't have it until Wednesday,


I just called and they said that they can't locate this item. But thank you


----------



## restricter

uhpharm01 said:


> I just called and they said that they can't locate this item. But thank you



They may be temporarily out of stock.   From what I understand there were exactly 3 in the system on Friday.   And it's not available on the web.  The official name is the stainless steel black T square bracelet.   Hope you can find one


----------



## restricter

MatAllston said:


> Medium hoop in YG.



Stunning!  It looks fantastic on you!


----------



## MatAllston

restricter said:


> Stunning!  It looks fantastic on you!



Thanks. Love the earrings, they are very sleek and versatile too.


----------



## Canturi lover

MatAllston said:


> Medium hoop in YG.



I love these earrings [emoji7]


----------



## uhpharm01

restricter said:


> They may be temporarily out of stock.   From what I understand there were exactly 3 in the system on Friday.   And it's not available on the web.  The official name is the stainless steel black T square bracelet.   Hope you can find one


There will be some more bracelets that will be coming out in sept. Yayyy


----------



## restricter

uhpharm01 said:


> There will be some more bracelets that will be coming out in sept. Yayyy



I'm so excited! This is my favorite collection!   I'd love to see a couple of new necklaces too.  The smile just isn't me.


----------



## uhpharm01

restricter said:


> I'm so excited! This is my favorite collection!   I'd love to see a couple of new necklaces too.  The smile just isn't me.


These are the items that were suppose to be released In eithe June or July but they were pushed back to sept for some reason. 
Me too. Keep your finger crossed about the necklaces. I agree with you annoy the smile necklace.


----------



## Faith030203

MatAllston said:


> Medium hoop in YG.


These look amazing on you! I am obsessed with the WG/diamond version and am currently trying to down-sell myself into the sterling version. I'm surprised yours are the first ones I've seen on this thread so far.


----------



## uhpharm01

Does anyone here have this bracelet ?


----------



## restricter

uhpharm01 said:


> Does anyone here have this bracelet ?
> View attachment 3406495



No, but oh, do I want one!


----------



## MatAllston

Canturi lover said:


> I love these earrings [emoji7]


Thank you. Here is another shot of the earrings, I love them so much. This is coming from someone who is not in love with most of the pieces in this collection.


Faith030203 said:


> These look amazing on you! I am obsessed with the WG/diamond version and am currently trying to down-sell myself into the sterling version. I'm surprised yours are the first ones I've seen on this thread so far.


Thanks. You should try on the YG and RG versions. I find that you can dress up or down with the gold versions.


----------



## Dany_37

So excited about this bracelet...have contemplated it a long time


----------



## restricter

Dany_37 said:


> So excited about this bracelet...have contemplated it a long time



Congratulations!


----------



## restricter

I reached out to customer service to ask about care of the ceramic T square.  Here is their response:



Dear XXXX,

Thank you for contacting Tiffany & Co, the T Cuff with ceramic is stunning!! I absolutely love that piece.

We would not recommend stacking bracelets with this as the ceramic is not protected on the edges with any sort of metal. It is a delicate material and can chip.

Wear it in good health!!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Well I'm just finishing up the first year with my T square, and the spring hinge mechanism has failed. $250 to repair; T/Co won't cover it because they call it "normal wear and tear," but they advised that if it happens again after the repair they'll replace the whole thing.

Not sure how I feel about this - it's not a disposable piece and I expected it to wear much longer. I wonder if since there aren't many "old" ones quite yet, they're not aware of these issues.


----------



## uhpharm01

restricter said:


> I reached out to customer service to ask about care of the ceramic T square.  Here is their response:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear XXXX,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Tiffany & Co, the T Cuff with ceramic is stunning!! I absolutely love that piece.
> 
> We would not recommend stacking bracelets with this as the ceramic is not protected on the edges with any sort of metal. It is a delicate material and can chip.
> 
> Wear it in good health!!


That's strange. Chanel J12 watches is made of the ceramic material and they will look good for years too come. So why is Tiffany using that kind of delicate ceramic material.


----------



## uhpharm01

Does anyone  here have this ring ? Do you like it? And how is it holding up ?


----------



## restricter

uhpharm01 said:


> That's strange. Chanel J12 watches is made of the ceramic material and they will look good for years too come. So why is Tiffany using that kind of delicate ceramic material.



I think they're just recommending not stacking with other bracelets.  We've seen what happens when Loves are stacked.  They're not saying the bracelet won't age, just that care should be taken.


----------



## uhpharm01

restricter said:


> I think they're just recommending not stacking with other bracelets.  We've seen what happens when Loves are stacked.  They're not saying the bracelet won't age, just that care should be taken.


Thanks for the information. That's great information to know.


----------



## solitudelove

Does anyone know if T&CO. in  Hong Kong has the T smile pendant necklace in silver? And the price? Thanks in advance!


----------



## uhpharm01

restricter said:


> View attachment 3403588
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped in to try on the new T smile earrings and saw this.   Had to special order the small.   It's steel and ceramic.  LOVE!!!!   And I was told more pieces are coming for fall.


How much was this bracelet ? Thank you


----------



## MahoganyQT

mrsinsyder said:


> Well I'm just finishing up the first year with my T square, and the spring hinge mechanism has failed. $250 to repair; T/Co won't cover it because they call it "normal wear and tear," but they advised that if it happens again after the repair they'll replace the whole thing.
> 
> Not sure how I feel about this - it's not a disposable piece and I expected it to wear much longer. I wonder if since there aren't many "old" ones quite yet, they're not aware of these issues.



Oh no! I've had mine for a year and a half and have had no issues yet, thankfully. No, I wouldn't expect it to break that soon and don't consider that normal wear and tear.


----------



## uhpharm01

There are some new T Collection rings that are now on the Website. Here's one


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's the photos  these look great.


----------



## uhpharm01

restricter said:


> View attachment 3403588
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped in to try on the new T smile earrings and saw this.   Had to special order the small.   It's steel and ceramic.  LOVE!!!!   And I was told more pieces are coming for fall.


I got the price.


----------



## uhpharm01

I stopped in to try on the new T smile earrings and saw this.   Had to special order the small.   It's steel and ceramic.  LOVE!!!!   And I was told more pieces are coming for fall.[/QUOTE]
I'm sorry. you   told me the price the only the day. Thank you for you. Sorry it's been a long week for me.


----------



## restricter

uhpharm01 said:


> I stopped in to try on the new T smile earrings and saw this.   Had to special order the small.   It's steel and ceramic.  LOVE!!!!   And I was told more pieces are coming for fall.


I'm sorry. you   told me the price the only the day. Thank you for you. Sorry it's been a long week for me.[/QUOTE]

Hugs!  No worries.  The price was $975.

Feel free to PM me if you need anything else.


----------



## uhpharm01

restricter said:


> I'm sorry. you   told me the price the only the day. Thank you for you. Sorry it's been a long week for me.



Hugs!  No worries.  The price was $975.

Feel free to PM me if you need anything else.[/QUOTE]
Hugs!  Thank you so much.. Will do!


----------



## rikkuex

Anyone seen the t smile bracelet in real life? Looking for a dainty bracelet and am considering it as an option  (along with the DBTY and olive leaf vine bracelet)


----------



## MatAllston

rikkuex said:


> Anyone seen the t smile bracelet in real life? Looking for a dainty bracelet and am considering it as an option  (along with the DBTY and olive leaf vine bracelet)



I have not see it IRL but between the 3 options you have posted, I would recommend the DBTY. I have a few of them and I wear them 247.


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's another new bracelet from the T collection. It is made of sterling silver, black ceramic and yellow gold.  I just love this one. $1500.00


----------



## Tankgirl

uhpharm01 said:


> Does anyone  here have this ring ? Do you like it? And how is it holding up ?
> View attachment 3408011



I was wondering the same thing, since I might get it in rose gold.


----------



## rikkuex

MatAllston said:


> I have not see it IRL but between the 3 options you have posted, I would recommend the DBTY. I have a few of them and I wear them 247.


Do you find that it gets "lost" amongst your other bracelets? I tend to stack bracelets (most commonly a pandora essence bracelet with a links of london friendship bracelet, but I also have a "regular" more chunky pandora bracelet) and I'm worried the DBTY would just end up getting hidden amongst everything else!


----------



## MatAllston

rikkuex said:


> Do you find that it gets "lost" amongst your other bracelets? I tend to stack bracelets (most commonly a pandora essence bracelet with a links of london friendship bracelet, but I also have a "regular" more chunky pandora bracelet) and I'm worried the DBTY would just end up getting hidden amongst everything else!



If you are stacking with those, I say go for the T. DBTY would get lost amongst them. I only stack my DBTYs together and I don't wear them with other types of bracelets.


----------



## restricter

uhpharm01 said:


> Here's another new bracelet from the T collection. It is made of sterling silver, black ceramic and yellow gold.  I just love this one. $1500.00
> View attachment 3411560



Holy...heck.  I know what I want for my birthday this year.


----------



## thewildraven

Just ordered the smile necklace in RG, can't find many reviews on it, anyone got one ? If you have , do you still like it ?


----------



## uhpharm01

restricter said:


> Holy...heck.  I know what I want for my birthday this year.


I agree. This is a very nice version of The T square bracelet.


----------



## uhpharm01

restricter said:


> Holy...heck.  I know what I want for my birthday this year.


I hope get it for your birthday.  ​


----------



## restricter

uhpharm01 said:


> I hope get it for your birthday.  ​



Saving my pennies now so the cats can buy it for me.


----------



## mrsinsyder

thewildraven said:


> Just ordered the smile necklace in RG, can't find many reviews on it, anyone got one ? If you have , do you still like it ?



I have one; wear it almost every day without taking it off. Love it.


----------



## MatAllston

restricter said:


> Saving my pennies now so the cats can buy it for me.



LOL


----------



## mrsinsyder

thewildraven said:


> Just ordered the smile necklace in RG, can't find many reviews on it, anyone got one ? If you have , do you still like it ?


Here's mine layered


----------



## thewildraven

oops see below


----------



## thewildraven

mrsinsyder said:


> I have one; wear it almost every day without taking it off. Love it.





mrsinsyder said:


> Here's mine layered


Thank you so much for the reply and pic it's gorgeous
This is mine it just came today in both lengths


----------



## uhpharm01

restricter said:


> No, but oh, do I want one!


Same here. Tiffanys is such a dancgerous store.


----------



## uhpharm01

restricter said:


> View attachment 3403588
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped in to try on the new T smile earrings and saw this.   Had to special order the small.   It's steel and ceramic.  LOVE!!!!   And I was told more pieces are coming for fall.


It's Finally online.
http://m.tiffany.com/jewelry/bracel...5-r+-t+T+bracelwt-ri+-ni+1-x+-pu+-f+-lr+0-hr+


----------



## whifi

uhpharm01 said:


> It's Finally online.
> http://m.tiffany.com/jewelry/bracel...5-r+-t+T+bracelwt-ri+-ni+1-x+-pu+-f+-lr+0-hr+



does anyone else find it weird that the black coated steel is just as expensive as the sterling silver version?


----------



## uhpharm01

whifi said:


> does anyone else find it weird that the black coated steel is just as expensive as the sterling silver version?


I'm surprised that it's the same price. I just thought that it would be more expensive


----------



## Sofie@Bxl

Does anybody have modelling pics of these Tiffany T Smile earrings? I spotted them on the website and I think they could be really nice!


----------



## Strictmuffin

I just bought the t smile necklace in rose gold n the bean necklace in sterling silver to wear with my rose gold t ring after seeing so many photos of the t collection online!


----------



## ManilaMama

Ok here's my contribution to the thread. Finally have this baby in sterling silver!

I'm mildly annoyed that there's so many copy cats out there (glares at Kate Spade). There's nothing like the real thing!


----------



## ManilaMama

Gosh I don't know how to navigate this site. Here's my photo. Sorry for double post!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

ManilaMama said:


> Gosh I don't know how to navigate this site. Here's my photo. Sorry for double post!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430446


Very nice congrats


----------



## Cat2708

Has anyone bought the t smile bracelet with or without diamonds ? Any one wearing the t smile earrings?


----------



## Frugalfinds

restricter said:


> View attachment 3403588
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped in to try on the new T smile earrings and saw this.   Had to special order the small.   It's steel and ceramic.  LOVE!!!!   And I was told more pieces are coming for fall.



How has it held up?  Any chipping or scratching?  I really want it, but I am neurotic about the scratches, which is why I can't buy T's silver bracelets anymore.


----------



## restricter

Frugalfinds said:


> How has it held up?  Any chipping or scratching?  I really want it, but I am neurotic about the scratches, which is why I can't buy T's silver bracelets anymore.



So far, so good but eventually all bracelets scratch.  That's just ordinary wear and tear.


----------



## Babsiegirl

I just got the T smile necklace. Do any of you have problems with it staying straight?  TIA


----------



## LizO...

Babsiegirl said:


> I just got the T smile necklace. Do any of you have problems with it staying straight?  TIA


Yes, I have.
It is driving me nuts.


----------



## Babsiegirl

LizO... said:


> Yes, I have.
> It is driving me nuts.



I just got the mini in RG and wearing it for the first time. It doesn't stay straight no matter what length it is. It will probably go back! It will and does drive me nuts too!![emoji38]


----------



## ManilaMama

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice congrats



This is late, but I want to say thank you!!!


----------



## LizO...

Babsiegirl said:


> I just got the mini in RG and wearing it for the first time. It doesn't stay straight no matter what length it is. It will probably go back! It will and does drive me nuts too!![emoji38]


I have the large version and was thinking about buying the mini instead,
but if this is a general problem I will stay away.
Unfortunately for me it to late to return the necklace.


----------



## Babsiegirl

LizO... said:


> I have the large version and was thinking about buying the mini instead,
> but if this is a general problem I will stay away.
> Unfortunately for me it to late to return the necklace.



Sorry you can't return yours. I'm guessing it's a general problem. Either the chain is too light weight and or the T bar is too light so it slides around. My DBTY moves around some also, probably for the same reasons!!


----------



## LizO...

Babsiegirl said:


> Sorry you can't return yours. I'm guessing it's a general problem. Either the chain is too light weight and or the T bar is too light so it slides around. My DBTY moves around some also, probably for the same reasons!!


Yeah, the same with mine.
And when I wear both toghether.........aaarrrgghhhh 
On the other hand, I love my DBTY 
Women


----------



## amjac2wm

Hi! Has anyone purchased the new smile bracelet? I decided to go for it on Sunday to remind me of my dog who just passed away. She had a beautiful smile.





Layered with my Tiffany arrow bracelet and a Meira T cross.


----------



## uhpharm01

amjac2wm said:


> Hi! Has anyone purchased the new smile bracelet? I decided to go for it on Sunday to remind me of my dog who just passed away. She had a beautiful smile.
> View attachment 3435163
> 
> View attachment 3435164
> 
> 
> Layered with my Tiffany arrow bracelet and a Meira T cross.





amjac2wm said:


> Hi! Has anyone purchased the new smile bracelet? I decided to go for it on Sunday to remind me of my dog who just passed away. She had a beautiful smile.
> View attachment 3435163
> 
> View attachment 3435164
> 
> 
> Layered with my Tiffany arrow bracelet and a Meira T cross.


Is the smile bracelet in the bottom photo in rose gold?


----------



## amjac2wm

uhpharm01 said:


> Is the smile bracelet in the bottom photo in rose gold?



It's the same bracelet, it's in rose gold


----------



## MatAllston

amjac2wm said:


> Hi! Has anyone purchased the new smile bracelet? I decided to go for it on Sunday to remind me of my dog who just passed away. She had a beautiful smile.
> View attachment 3435163
> 
> View attachment 3435164
> 
> 
> Layered with my Tiffany arrow bracelet and a Meira T cross.



Beautiful bracelet and what a beautiful way to remember your dog. 

Does the bracelet feel comfortable? Does it spin to the bottom?


----------



## uhpharm01

amjac2wm said:


> It's the same bracelet, it's in rose gold


It looks good on you!


----------



## amjac2wm

MatAllston said:


> Beautiful bracelet and what a beautiful way to remember your dog.
> 
> Does the bracelet feel comfortable? Does it spin to the bottom?



Thank you! The bracelet is really comfortable, but it does spin to the bottom like the rest of the bracelets in the stack. I did get the small size, which helps with that!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Grabbed the last small size in the country and will be here next week hopefully!! Thanks for the Intel from your amazing ladies here!! Also grabbed the ring for a graduation gift too. Excellent price points! [emoji106]


----------



## xiaoxiao

restricter said:


> View attachment 3403588
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped in to try on the new T smile earrings and saw this.   Had to special order the small.   It's steel and ceramic.  LOVE!!!!   And I was told more pieces are coming for fall.



Hi restricter, how do you like it? It looks bigger on you than on me, does it come with different sizes? I actually like it bigger!


----------



## restricter

xiaoxiao said:


> Grabbed the last small size in the country and will be here next week hopefully!! Thanks for the Intel from your amazing ladies here!! Also grabbed the ring for a graduation gift too. Excellent price points! [emoji106]
> 
> View attachment 3436510



Wait.   There's a ring???!  Details please!

I have a super tiny wrist but the bracelet in the photo was a medium.  I had to order the small.


----------



## xiaoxiao

restricter said:


> Wait.   There's a ring???!  Details please!
> 
> I have a super tiny wrist but the bracelet in the photo was a medium.  I had to order the small.



Lol yes! There is a ring too! Modeling pix (it will be a graduation present for my neighbor's daughter though) 

I cropped out my ugly nails hope you don't mind. >_<


----------



## restricter

xiaoxiao said:


> Lol yes! There is a ring too! Modeling pix (it will be a graduation present for my neighbor's daughter though)
> 
> I cropped out my ugly nails hope you don't mind. >_<
> 
> View attachment 3436651



OMG.  Must have!!!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

restricter said:


> OMG.  Must have!!!!



Excellent price too! I'm waiting for Tiffany to make them chunkier. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## xiaoxiao

restricter said:


> OMG.  Must have!!!!



Good for staking though....


----------



## liz_

xiaoxiao said:


> Lol yes! There is a ring too! Modeling pix (it will be a graduation present for my neighbor's daughter though)
> 
> I cropped out my ugly nails hope you don't mind. >_<
> 
> View attachment 3436651



Omg, I love this. Where did you find this and could you share the price? Thank you


----------



## restricter

xiaoxiao said:


> Excellent price too! I'm waiting for Tiffany to make them chunkier. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



If I hadn't just done some major Temple St. Clair damage, I'd pounce right on this.


----------



## xiaoxiao

liz_ said:


> Omg, I love this. Where did you find this and could you share the price? Thank you



From the store! They have only one there but I was told they have more on the fifth Ave store. It's $375 plus tax. Perfect for a graduation gift I think!! [emoji106]


----------



## xiaoxiao

restricter said:


> If I hadn't just done some major Temple St. Clair damage, I'd pounce right on this.



It's cute. A bit too small for me (not the size but the width) but if they come out with a thicker version I will get it for my thumb or something. It's fun!


----------



## restricter

xiaoxiao said:


> From the store! They have only one there but I was told they have more on the fifth Ave store. It's $375 plus tax. Perfect for a graduation gift I think!! [emoji106]



Do you by any chance have the product number?


----------



## xiaoxiao

restricter said:


> Do you by any chance have the product number?



Is this it?


----------



## restricter

xiaoxiao said:


> Is this it?
> 
> View attachment 3436660



I love you


----------



## xiaoxiao

restricter said:


> I love you



Lol you are too funny. 

I have to thank YOU for enabling me!!! And finding the perfect graduation present. Phew. That took me no time and I'm sure that little girl Wld love it. And btw I love the bracelet on you!!


----------



## restricter

xiaoxiao said:


> Is this it?
> 
> View attachment 3436660



On the phone with them now.  Going straight to jewelry hell


----------



## restricter

xiaoxiao said:


> Lol you are too funny.
> 
> I have to thank YOU for enabling me!!! And finding the perfect graduation present. Phew. That took me no time and I'm sure that little girl Wld love it. And btw I love the bracelet on you!!






This is the reason I was so hesitant.


----------



## xiaoxiao

restricter said:


> On the phone with them now.  Going straight to jewelry hell



Lol that was fast


----------



## xiaoxiao

restricter said:


> View attachment 3436670
> 
> 
> This is the reason I was so hesitant.



Oh it's beautiful!!! [emoji106]


----------



## restricter

xiaoxiao said:


> Oh it's beautiful!!! [emoji106]



It's tragic how I have no jewelry


----------



## restricter

xiaoxiao said:


> Lol that was fast



They have one near me.  Customer service is putting a hold on it for me


----------



## xiaoxiao

restricter said:


> They have one near me.  Customer service is putting a hold on it for me



Yay!!! That's awesome! I'm going to fifth Ave to see if they have one for my thumb. I think it will look good with a thinner band actually.... Looks very edgy!


----------



## restricter

xiaoxiao said:


> Yay!!! That's awesome! I'm going to fifth Ave to see if they have one for my thumb. I think it will look good with a thinner band actually.... Looks very edgy!



I'm having this vintage Tiffany T re-sized to fit.


----------



## restricter

So I found out this bracelet comes with your choice of yellow or rose gold and there will be a version with diamonds coming.  Droooool


----------



## uhpharm01

restricter said:


> So I found out this bracelet comes with your choice of yellow or rose gold and there will be a version with diamonds coming.  Droooool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437389


Good to know.


----------



## restricter

uhpharm01 said:


> Good to know.



I completely blame you for mentioning this bracelet in the first place.  [emoji12]


----------



## uhpharm01

restricter said:


> I completely blame you for mentioning this bracelet in the first place.  [emoji12]



Haha. Guilty has charged. But I wasn't told about the rose gold and diamond versions of these bracelets. Oh man, I need to get a part time job. So that I can keep this Tiffany's addiction that I have to feed every so often.


----------



## xiaoxiao

restricter said:


> So I found out this bracelet comes with your choice of yellow or rose gold and there will be a version with diamonds coming.  Droooool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437389



Nooooo really? Thanks so much for the Intel. I'm going to hold out for the diamond version then! [emoji106]


----------



## restricter

uhpharm01 said:


> Haha. Guilty has charged. But I wasn't told about the rose gold and diamond versions of these bracelets. Oh man, I need to get a part time job. So that I can keep this Tiffany's addiction that I have to feed every so often.



I think I need a second job or to stop eating and needing electricity.


----------



## uhpharm01

restricter said:


> I think I need a second job or to stop eating and needing electricity.


Haha. Same here.


----------



## uhpharm01

restricter said:


> So I found out this bracelet comes with your choice of yellow or rose gold and there will be a version with diamonds coming.  Droooool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437389


I just wish that Tiffany's would keep their website more up-to-date. So that you can see the new style sooner on the computer.


----------



## restricter

uhpharm01 said:


> I just wish that Tiffany's would keep their website more up-to-date. So that you can see the new style sooner on the computer.



I think they do soft launches before they update the website for the official launch date.


----------



## uhpharm01

restricter said:


> I think they do soft launches before they update the website for the official launch date.


oh okay. I see.


----------



## Phillyfan

I purchased a bracelet from Tiffany T collection yesterday. They did not have one in my size medium except for the display. So a new one is expected to be delivered to my home tomorrow. Interesting that it does not appear on Tiffany website. But it is silver and 2 T's that are on each side of wrist and connected by chain above wrist and below. I will post photos tomorrow! I'm pretty certain the price was $350 plus tax.


----------



## coachazgirl22

restricter said:


> So I found out this bracelet comes with your choice of yellow or rose gold and there will be a version with diamonds coming.  Droooool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437389



Do you know how much it will be? It's beautiful.


----------



## coachazgirl22

Phillyfan said:


> I purchased a bracelet from Tiffany T collection yesterday. They did not have one in my size medium except for the display. So a new one is expected to be delivered to my home tomorrow. Interesting that it does not appear on Tiffany website. But it is silver and 2 T's that are on each side of wrist and connected by chain above wrist and below. I will post photos tomorrow! I'm pretty certain the price was $350 plus tax.



Can't wait to see it.


----------



## restricter

coachazgirl22 said:


> Do you know how much it will be? It's beautiful.



I didn't ask but you could probably look at the silver T wrap bracelet with diamond and figure they are in the same range.


----------



## uhpharm01

restricter said:


> I think they do soft launches before they update the website for the official launch date.


Yes I know about the soft launches. There was another bracelet that the SA was telling me about sometime last year and it was available at the store before it was online available for ordering.


----------



## TomK85

Phillyfan said:


> I purchased a bracelet from Tiffany T collection yesterday. They did not have one in my size medium except for the display. So a new one is expected to be delivered to my home tomorrow. Interesting that it does not appear on Tiffany website. But it is silver and 2 T's that are on each side of wrist and connected by chain above wrist and below. I will post photos tomorrow! I'm pretty certain the price was $350 plus tax.



This isn't the T-smile? Got a pic?


----------



## Phillyfan

Package came but I can't open as I'm really busy. Promise to post pics as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## n_moviehouse

how do you distinguish a sterling silver from white gold T bracelet..


----------



## Violet Bleu

amjac2wm said:


> Hi! Has anyone purchased the new smile bracelet? I decided to go for it on Sunday to remind me of my dog who just passed away. She had a beautiful smile.
> View attachment 3435163
> 
> View attachment 3435164
> 
> 
> Layered with my Tiffany arrow bracelet and a Meira T cross.


Oh my!!! I love your arrow bracelet so much! Just gorgeous!

And I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## TomK85

Phillyfan said:


> Package came but I can't open as I'm really busy. Promise to post pics as soon as I get a chance.



Can't wait. Looks really cool how you described it


----------



## Phillyfan

I've attached photos of the double T smile bracelet. No one was around to help me put it on! I like it but don't know if worth $350! Thoughts?


----------



## uhpharm01

n_moviehouse said:


> how do you distinguish a sterling silver from white gold T bracelet..


white gold t bracelet is coated with rhondium AP? And the price point is different


----------



## TomK85

Phillyfan said:


> View attachment 3438927
> View attachment 3438928
> 
> 
> I've attached photos of the double T smile bracelet. No one was around to help me put it on! I like it but don't know if worth $350! Thoughts?


That's truly beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## Phillyfan

Thanks TomK85. Do you think I should stack with other bracelets or wear alone?


----------



## TomK85

Phillyfan said:


> Thanks TomK85. Do you think I should stack with other bracelets or wear alone?



Like the subtleness of it wearing alone but you can always stack it with some other thin bracelets. But prefer it alone I think


----------



## xiaoxiao

After seeing the whole black one and the silver/ gold and black one I decided to take the silver with gold! Even though it's 50% more I still think it's worth it. Here is a modeling pix. So psyched! Got the small size. 

Planning to stake with other bracelets but here is the stand alone pix. Thanks for the Intel and letting me share!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Staked version


----------



## coachazgirl22

I love it. Does it move around?


----------



## uhpharm01

xiaoxiao said:


> Staked version
> 
> View attachment 3439027


I want the all yellow gold version of this bracelet . I already have the sterling silver version now.


----------



## uhpharm01

xiaoxiao said:


> After seeing the whole black one and the silver/ gold and black one I decided to take the silver with gold! Even though it's 50% more I still think it's worth it. Here is a modeling pix. So psyched! Got the small size.
> 
> Planning to stake with other bracelets but here is the stand alone pix. Thanks for the Intel and letting me share!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439018


Congrats


----------



## xiaoxiao

coachazgirl22 said:


> I love it. Does it move around?



Thanks! Not a lot, but it's just the way I like it.


----------



## restricter

xiaoxiao said:


> Staked version
> 
> View attachment 3439027



Be careful.  I was warned the porcelain could chip if you stack.

But yay!  Looks amazing!


----------



## restricter

uhpharm01 said:


> I want the all yellow gold version of this bracelet . I already have the sterling silver version now.



I have the rose gold.  Love it!


----------



## restricter

Back from being resized for my tiny wrist.   Puffy decided to add it to her collection.


----------



## uhpharm01

Very nice


----------



## uhpharm01

restricter said:


> Back from being resized for my tiny wrist.   Puffy decided to add it to her collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441203


Very nice.


----------



## xiaoxiao

restricter said:


> Back from being resized for my tiny wrist.   Puffy decided to add it to her collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441203




Love the black one on you!!!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Just got the pave diamond rose gold ring for my thumb.... It's actually very comfortable and super lightweight!


----------



## MBeech

Does anyone know if the T necklaces/bracelets that look like the photograph below were ever released? It is the T chain, with semiprecious stones in it. I saw them in early promotional images but never on the T&Co site or in store.


----------



## uhpharm01

restricter said:


> View attachment 3436670
> 
> 
> This is the reason I was so hesitant.


Lovely necklace


----------



## uhpharm01

xiaoxiao said:


> Lol yes! There is a ring too! Modeling pix (it will be a graduation present for my neighbor's daughter though)
> 
> I cropped out my ugly nails hope you don't mind. >_<
> 
> View attachment 3436651


Love the Cartier trinity ring!  It's so pretty.


----------



## restricter

xiaoxiao said:


> Just got the pave diamond rose gold ring for my thumb.... It's actually very comfortable and super lightweight!
> 
> View attachment 3442105



Congratulations!  It looks great on you!


----------



## TomK85

Phillyfan said:


> View attachment 3438927
> View attachment 3438928
> 
> 
> I've attached photos of the double T smile bracelet. No one was around to help me put it on! I like it but don't know if worth $350! Thoughts?


Did it also come in gold, or just sterling? Still isn't on the website


----------



## Phillyfan

I don't believe it came in gold. I can't decide if I should keep it. I'll give it one more week to decide. Kind of makes it more desirable when not on site - lol!


----------



## ALiteBeat82

restricter said:


> Back from being resized for my tiny wrist.   Puffy decided to add it to her collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441203


 Looks great! QUick question. Has the Black T Square bracelet been prone to scratches? I don't use my silver one that often because I noticed how delicate it was. Thank you in advance


----------



## restricter

ALiteBeat82 said:


> Looks great! QUick question. Has the Black T Square bracelet been prone to scratches? I don't use my silver one that often because I noticed how delicate it was. Thank you in advance



I've worn it twice so far and taken it off when I'm at my desk because I'm paranoid until that first scratch happens.  So I'm probably not the right person to ask...

My rose gold is getting a bit scratched up though.


----------



## uhpharm01

restricter said:


> I've worn it twice so far and taken it off when I'm at my desk because I'm paranoid until that first scratch happens.  So I'm probably not the right person to ask...
> 
> My rose gold is getting a bit scratched up though.


Sorry if I have asked this question before.
The black ceramic is over the sterling silver right?


----------



## restricter

uhpharm01 said:


> Sorry if I have asked this question before.
> The black ceramic is over the sterling silver right?



I don't think you did and it's over stainless steel.


----------



## uhpharm01

restricter said:


> I don't think you did and it's over stainless steel.


Thanks!


----------



## uhpharm01

n_moviehouse said:


> how do you distinguish a sterling silver from white gold T bracelet..



The white gold T bracelet is plated with something.  I forgot the name of that material. 
But You have to look on the inside of T and you will find the number for white gold.


----------



## uhpharm01

Tiffany white gold jewelry will have this stamp
On it. 




n_moviehouse said:


> how do you distinguish a sterling silver from white gold T bracelet..


----------



## TomK85

uhpharm01 said:


> The white gold T bracelet is plated with something.  I forgot the name of that material.
> But You have to look on the inside of T and you will find the number for white gold.


Most of the time it's rhodium. Silver has 925 in it and gold 750 (18ct). That the most easy way


----------



## uhpharm01

TomK85 said:


> Most of the time it's rhodium. Silver has 925 in it and gold 750 (18ct). That the most easy way


Thanks you. I just couldn't remember how to sell Rhodium.


----------



## Phillyfan

My post is #746 with pics. The double t is still not on website. Do you think more will be available? Not sure I love the bracelet but I like the idea of being the only one that has it! Maybe I'd like it more stacked next to something else. Thoughts?


----------



## Phillyfan

Found this in a Google search but not on actual site. What do you think is going on?


----------



## TomK85

Phillyfan said:


> View attachment 3447792
> 
> 
> Found this in a Google search but not on actual site. What do you think is going on?


Very strange. Even can't find it through Google


----------



## uhpharm01

Phillyfan said:


> My post is #746 with pics. The double t is still not on website. Do you think more will be available? Not sure I love the bracelet but I like the idea of being the only one that has it! Maybe I'd like it more stacked next to something else. Thoughts?


If you want it you need to buy it asap, it may have been discontinued.  You can call Tiffany and ask them.


----------



## TomK85

uhpharm01 said:


> If you want it you need to buy it asap, it may have been discontinued.  You can call Tiffany and ask them.



Just called them. It's a new model that is released this week to all the boutiques. It will be online very soon. Not available in gold at the moment, just SS


----------



## uhpharm01

TomK85 said:


> Just called them. It's a new model that is released this week to all the boutiques. It will be online very soon. Not available in gold at the moment, just SS


Great information! Thank you. BTW T-wire bracelet that you were looking at  only comes in white gold, yellow gold and rose gold not available SS.


----------



## TomK85

uhpharm01 said:


> Great information! Thank you. BTW T-wire bracelet that you were looking at  only comes in white gold, yellow gold and rose gold not available SS.



Thanks! I knew. Still hoping that the T-smile bracelet will come in WG. Just YG/RG/SS now


----------



## TomK85

See printscreen


----------



## uhpharm01

TomK85 said:


> Thanks! I knew. Still hoping that the T-smile bracelet will come in WG. Just YG/RG/SS now


Oh okay. I was wondered if you already knew!  Keep your fingers crossed. Hopefully they will release that I'm WG for T-smile bracelet.


----------



## Zucnarf

amjac2wm said:


> Hi! Has anyone purchased the new smile bracelet? I decided to go for it on Sunday to remind me of my dog who just passed away. She had a beautiful smile.
> View attachment 3435163
> 
> View attachment 3435164
> 
> 
> Layered with my Tiffany arrow bracelet and a Meira T cross.



This is so beautiful


----------



## amjac2wm

Zucnarf said:


> This is so beautiful



Thank you!!


----------



## Casaque7

xiaoxiao said:


> Just got the pave diamond rose gold ring for my thumb.... It's actually very comfortable and super lightweight!
> 
> View attachment 3442105


I love this,just helped me,make up my mind,its beauifull,i dont want for thumb thoe


----------



## klynneann

TomK85 said:


> See printscreen


I tried this on at the store last week.  It was brand new.  I loved it!!  It's definitely on my list, and I also really like how it looked with the T square bracelet in SS.


----------



## uhpharm01

klynneann said:


> I tried this on at the store last week.  It was brand new.  I loved it!!  It's definitely on my list, and I also really like how it looked with the T square bracelet in SS.


The t square bracelet in SS looks so good


----------



## klynneann

uhpharm01 said:


> The t square bracelet in SS looks so good


I love it.  It's been on my list for over a year now, I really need to just pull the trigger.  But I have a really long general wish list lol.  I went to the store last week to try on some of the newer pieces, like the hinged wrap bracelet, but I still liked the T square bracelet best.  It was on that trip that I saw the double smile - that's a really pretty piece.


----------



## uhpharm01

klynneann said:


> I love it.  It's been on my list for over a year now, I really need to just pull the trigger.  But I have a really long general wish list lol.  I went to the store last week to try on some of the newer pieces, like the hinged wrap bracelet, but I still liked the T square bracelet best.  It was on that trip that I saw the double smile - that's a really pretty piece.


I hear you. I got a long Tiffany wish list too


----------



## restricter

The new creative director is doing a really good job, isn't she?  My wish list is a mile long!  And I haven't even seen the leather goods Reed Krakoff is rolling out for Tiffany yet


----------



## uhpharm01

restricter said:


> The new creative director is doing a really good job, isn't she?  My wish list is a mile long!  And I haven't even seen the leather goods Reed Krakoff is rolling out for Tiffany yet


I agree.  You will start to see designs from Reed Krakoff in 2017.


----------



## klynneann

restricter said:


> The new creative director is doing a really good job, isn't she?  My wish list is a mile long!  And I haven't even seen the leather goods Reed Krakoff is rolling out for Tiffany yet


Whoa, whoa, whoa!!  Reed Krakoff is doing their leather goods??  How did I miss that?!


----------



## klynneann

uhpharm01 said:


> I agree.  You will start to see designs from Reed Krakoff in 2017.


Wow.  That's going to be very interesting.  I can't wait to see what his designs will look like and whether he harkens back to his old eponymous line at all.


----------



## uhpharm01

klynneann said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa!!  Reed Krakoff is doing their leather goods??  How did I miss that?!


Also  accessories, gifts and eyeglasses too.


----------



## uhpharm01

klynneann said:


> Wow.  That's going to be very interesting.  I can't wait to see what his designs will look like and whether he harkens back to his old eponymous line at all.


I heard that he would not going to far away from the Tiffany heritage but just adding a little something extra.


----------



## klynneann

uhpharm01 said:


> Also  accessories, gifts and eyeglasses too.


Why am I not surprised?  Seems like Mr. Krakoff can't just focus on one thing at a time lol.  Hopefully this works out well for all parties involved.


----------



## uhpharm01

klynneann said:


> Why am I not surprised?  Seems like Mr. Krakoff can't just focus on one thing at a time lol.  Hopefully this works out well for all parties involved.



LOL. 
But he doesn't have anything to do with the jewelry or the watches. So that's good.


----------



## 162.1.1.1

Bought this piece of art in amsterdam today. its rose gold. my surname begins with a T


----------



## cocodiamonds

I even sleep with this bracelet !


----------



## Tiffanydiva

My new T Diamond chain bracelet rose gold with platinum Diamond by the yard bracelet.


----------



## jpezmom

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3454885
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even sleep with this bracelet !


I love the T with diamonds!  Looks great with your watch!  I think this bracelet goes well with anything.  It's a nice width, delicate/feminine, and very simple yet stunning design.


----------



## MatAllston

Tiffanydiva said:


> My new T Diamond chain bracelet rose gold with platinum Diamond by the yard bracelet.



Love the t bracelet on you. Does it spin to the other side of your wrist?


----------



## Tiffanydiva

MatAllston said:


> Love the t bracelet on you. Does it spin to the other side of your wrist?


Yes sometimes it does. That's the only down fall.


----------



## MatAllston

Tiffanydiva said:


> Yes sometimes it does. That's the only down fall.



You can try to attach a small charm on the clasp of the bracelet, it will balance the weight out and stop the spinning.


----------



## Tiffanydiva

MatAllston said:


> You can try to attach a small charm on the clasp of the bracelet, it will balance the weight out and stop the spinning.





MatAllston said:


> You can try to attach a small charm on the clasp of the bracelet, it will balance the weight out and stop the spinning.


Hmm good idea but I dunno how that would work it already hasent a small town dangle where the clasp is. I think it supposed to help balance the weight. Lol but it doesn't totally work.


----------



## uhpharm01

Deleted post


----------



## uhpharm01

This is new. Wow! Very nice


----------



## xiaoxiao

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 3470067
> 
> This is new. Wow! Very nice



How much is this? I love the thicker size.


----------



## TomK85

10k. There is one with bigger diamonds for 45k


----------



## uhpharm01

xiaoxiao said:


> How much is this? I love the thicker size.



$10,000
http://m.tiffany.com/jewelry/bracel...+287458-s+5-r+-t+-ri+-ni+1-x+-pu+-f+-lr+0-hr+


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's the one with the larger diamonds


----------



## leechiyong

restricter said:


> And I haven't even seen the leather goods Reed Krakoff is rolling out for Tiffany yet


Wait, what?  *Whimpers*  Just when I think I'm taking a break from T&Co...


----------



## klynneann

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 3470067
> 
> This is new. Wow! Very nice





uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 3470640
> 
> Here's the one with the larger diamonds


sigh - these are gorgeous.


----------



## uhpharm01

Tiffany T wrap ring reminds me of the just the nail ring from Cartier.


----------



## uhpharm01

I was wondering if Tiffany ever made the Tiffany T wrap ring in yellow gold with or without diamonds ? Thank you. I do see this ring in Rose gold but Rose gold doesn't look good on me.


----------



## restricter

uhpharm01 said:


> I was wondering if Tiffany ever made the Tiffany T wrap ring in yellow gold with or without diamonds ? Thank you. I do see this ring in Rose gold but Rose gold doesn't look good on me.



They make it in sterling silver but not yellow gold.  I'd love a pendant in that style, wouldn't you?


----------



## uhpharm01

restricter said:


> They make it in sterling silver but not yellow gold.  I'd love a pendant in that style, wouldn't you?


Yes you're right they make it sterling silver, sterling silver with Rose gold, and in rose gold with diamonds. I wonder what that pendent would look like.


----------



## restricter

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 3475771
> 
> Yes you're right they make it sterling silver, sterling silver with Rose gold, and in rose gold with diamonds. I wonder what that pendent would look like.



Look at the Cartier Juste un Clou and you could pretty much make a guess.  I'd prefer it to the smile, tbh.  The smile makes a statement and that statement just ain't me.


----------



## uhpharm01

restricter said:


> Look at the Cartier Juste un Clou and you could pretty much make a guess.  I'd prefer it to the smile, tbh.  The smile makes a statement and that statement just ain't me.


Yes you're right the T wrap ring would look good as a pendent. I'm not sure about the Cartier Juste un Clou because I would worry that the nail end would pull on my clothes. I understand your point about the Tiffany smile necklace.


----------



## restricter

uhpharm01 said:


> Yes you're right the T wrap ring would look good as a pendent. I'm not sure about the Cartier Juste un Clou because I would worry that the nail end would pull on my clothes. I understand your point about the Tiffany smile necklace.



Doesn't seem to be an issue in the Juste un Clou thread.


----------



## uhpharm01

restricter said:


> Doesn't seem to be an issue in the Juste un Clou thread.


Okay thanks.


----------



## uhpharm01

deleted post


----------



## uhpharm01

The T wrap ring was also at one time made in the yellow gold and the sterling silver too.


----------



## uhpharm01

It is also available in the white gold with diamonds


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's some more rings from
The T collection.


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 3477018
> 
> The T wrap ring was also at one time made in the yellow gold and the sterling silver too.


I just looked again at this ring and they said it was Rose gold with sterling silver. But that looks like yellow gold to me. Oh well. Uncle!


----------



## lara0112

uhpharm01 said:


> Yes you're right the T wrap ring would look good as a pendent. I'm not sure about the Cartier Juste un Clou because I would worry that the nail end would pull on my clothes. I understand your point about the Tiffany smile necklace.



to be honest that sometimes happened with my JUC ring and occasionally bracelet - I sold them for various reasons but the ring especially was uncomfy FOR ME bec the nail head would dig into my finger.


----------



## uhpharm01

lara0112 said:


> to be honest that sometimes happened with my JUC ring and occasionally bracelet - I sold them for various reasons but the ring especially was uncomfy FOR ME bec the nail head would dig into my finger.


Thanks for the heads up. That's a no go for me. Those two will stay off my wish list.


----------



## Grande Latte

I have this on my wishlist. It's gorgeous, modern, and so timeless.


----------



## Sparkledolll

I saw this on Tiffany instagram so I decided to replicate. I may need the T rings too [emoji7][emoji7] [emoji16]


----------



## uhpharm01

Natalie j said:


> I saw this on Tiffany instagram so I decided to replicate. I may need the T rings too [emoji7][emoji7] [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479454
> View attachment 3479455


I love the T rings.  

Love your. 
Beautiful jewelry


----------



## Sparkledolll

uhpharm01 said:


> I love the T rings.
> 
> Love your.
> Beautiful jewelry



Thank you! [emoji16]


----------



## GeoAv

Hi everyone!
I'm trying to buy a T wire ring (this one) for my future fiancee (hopefully! - wish me luck!!), but I can't get to a store and the sole online solution I have currently doesn't stock her size. But I was wondering if the open wire ring is flexible enough to go for a smaller size. She's a 7 and they only have a 6. But is this not flexible enough to fit her? I don't have a chance to actually see/touch the ring IRL, so this is where I rely on your gracious help.
Thank you!


----------



## Babsiegirl

GeoAv said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm trying to buy a T wire ring (this one) for my future fiancee (hopefully! - wish me luck!!), but I can't get to a store and the sole online solution I have currently doesn't stock her size. But I was wondering if the open wire ring is flexible enough to go for a smaller size. She's a 7 and they only have a 6. But is this not flexible enough to fit her? I don't have a chance to actually see/touch the ring IRL, so this is where I rely on your gracious help.
> Thank you!



No, they are not flexible. They fit true to size.


----------



## abl13

Has anyone noticed their T collection necklaces tarnishing super quickly? I know that sterling silver tarnishes but mine did after 2 weeks of wearing 2-3 times each week. I have other tiffany items that I rarely have to polish and the polish I use on those really didn't work on my smile necklace. Just wondering if anyone has any innovative solutions for this - I don't want to have to clean my jewelry every 2 weeks.


----------



## uhpharm01

abl13 said:


> Has anyone noticed their T collection necklaces tarnishing super quickly? I know that sterling silver tarnishes but mine did after 2 weeks of wearing 2-3 times each week. I have other tiffany items that I rarely have to polish and the polish I use on those really didn't work on my smile necklace. Just wondering if anyone has any innovative solutions for this - I don't want to have to clean my jewelry every 2 weeks.



I have only one sterling silver item from the t collection  the T square bracelet which is still in the box since end of May and it still has yet to tarnish.

But I have two other Tiffany bracelets that tarnish very quickly even still while in the Tiffany blue draw string jewelry bags.


----------



## LizO...

abl13 said:


> Has anyone noticed their T collection necklaces tarnishing super quickly? I know that sterling silver tarnishes but mine did after 2 weeks of wearing 2-3 times each week. I have other tiffany items that I rarely have to polish and the polish I use on those really didn't work on my smile necklace. Just wondering if anyone has any innovative solutions for this - I don't want to have to clean my jewelry every 2 weeks.



I have the same problem.
No solution yet, think about selling the necklace.


----------



## tralalarisa

Hey, I purchased the black ring three days ago and have been wearing it everyday since. I don't remember hitting it hard but when I took it off today, I noticed two small scratches on the back side of the ring. Is this from just normal wear and tear? Should I be concerned? 
I was thinking that the matte black would be prone to scratches but couldn't resist it when I saw it in store.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Please excuse my nails, I'm due for a nail appointment soon.


----------



## uhpharm01

tralalarisa said:


> Hey, I purchased the black ring three days ago and have been wearing it everyday since. I don't remember hitting it hard but when I took it off today, I noticed two small scratches on the back side of the ring. Is this from just normal wear and tear? Should I be concerned?
> I was thinking that the matte black would be prone to scratches but couldn't resist it when I saw it in store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3483515
> 
> 
> Please excuse my nails, I'm due for a nail appointment soon.


deleted post


----------



## lucianar

Loving seeing everyone's photos!! I have a credit at Tiffany's that I have to use in the next few weeks was thinking about either a bracelet or a ring white gold with diamonds from this collection. How does the T cuff with diamonds hold up? When I tried it on it seemed very flimsy I'm assuming since it's hollow. Also, the price seems really high considering the amount of gold & diamonds. Would the ring be a better choice?? Just more of a bracelet/cuff girl.... Thanks in advance for any help!!


----------



## uhpharm01

Is it just me but is there more items in the t collection in Rose gold than in yellow gold ?


----------



## Grande Latte

uhpharm01 said:


> Is it just me but is there more items in the t collection in Rose gold than in yellow gold ?



I feel the same way too. And not just in the T collection, but every style. Tiffany's really pushing rose gold.


----------



## uhpharm01

Grande Latte said:


> I feel the same way too. And not just in the T collection, but every style. Tiffany's really pushing rose gold.



 I'm disappointed because I really wanted the T wrap ring in yellow gold and there is a lady on YouTube with that ring and several other items in yellow gold from The T collection.


----------



## leechiyong

I'd say rose gold is trendy, which it is, but factor in that it's manufactured offshore, I think that may contribute to it's prevelance with T&Co.


----------



## uhpharm01

leechiyong said:


> I'd say rose gold is trendy, which it is, but factor in that it's manufactured offshore, I think that may contribute to it's prevelance with T&Co.



Thanks for the insight. 
Yes. I've notice that Rose gold is very popular right now. But Rose gold looks terrible with 
My skin tone.  When I tried one a Rose gold ring, it looked like I wasn't wearing any jewlery at all which is why I prefer the yellow gold.


----------



## uhpharm01

I can't wait for this Rose gold trend to die down.


----------



## klynneann

I love rose gold lol - it looks much better with my skin tone than yellow gold does.  The yellow gold looks brassy on me.


----------



## uhpharm01

I also think that Tiffanys isn't pushing this T collection hard enough either.  Just IMHO.


----------



## uhpharm01

When was the T collection  first released?


----------



## leechiyong

uhpharm01 said:


> I can't wait for this Rose gold trend to die down.


I like rose gold; I just think it would be nice for all options to be available.  To me, metal color shouldn't really be a trend.  It's based on one's skin tone and what's flattering.  I have this issue with their silver pieces.  I'd much rather have YG or RG, but often they aren't offered in anything other than silver.

Honestly, I feel like I'm inundated with Tiffany advertising and ignore most of ir, so I can't really speak to how much this line is being pushed.  

I'm a fan of the T Smile pieces and the prices aren't too out there, for those, but inevitably, something else catches my eye.


----------



## uhpharm01

leechiyong said:


> I like rose gold; I just think it would be nice for all options to be available.  To me, metal color shouldn't really be a trend.  It's based on one's skin tone and what's flattering.  I have this issue with their silver pieces.  I'd much rather have YG or RG, but often they aren't offered in anything other than silver.
> 
> Honestly, I feel like I'm inundated with Tiffany advertising and ignore most of ir, so I can't really speak to how much this line is being pushed.
> 
> I'm a fan of the T Smile pieces and the prices aren't too out there, for those, but inevitably, something else catches my eye.




Your right that items should available in all metal options and the metal color shouldn't be a trend either. I'm just upset that I can't get the ring that want in the yellow gold. Sorry about that.

I agree with you about how some items are only available only in sterling silver and available in RG or YG.


----------



## uhpharm01

I tried on the Rose gold and the yellow gold ( on top). I think the yellow gold looks best on me.


----------



## klynneann

uhpharm01 said:


> I tried on the Rose gold and the yellow gold ( on top). I think the yellow gold looks best on me.
> View attachment 3490886


I agree that the yellow gold stands out more, but I think they both look nice. I've had my eye on this ring too.  I also like the matching pendant (in yellow gold).


----------



## uhpharm01

klynneann said:


> I agree that the yellow gold stands out more, but I think they both look nice. I've had my eye on this ring too.  I also like the matching pendant (in yellow gold).


Thank you. I like this ring and also the open Altas yellow ring too. Oh the matching pendant is very nice. I hope you get it soon. 

ETA: the Rose gold doesn't look too bad.


----------



## leechiyong

uhpharm01 said:


> Your right that items should available in all metal options and the metal color shouldn't be a trend either. I'm just upset that I can't get the ring that want in the yellow gold. Sorry about that.
> 
> I agree with you about how some items are only available only in sterling silver and available in RG or YG.


I hope they come out with the ring you want in YG soon.  Yellow gold looks absolutely stunning on you, so I can definitely understand your frustration.  The rose gold olive leaf ring looks lovely, but YG definitely stands out more.


----------



## wannabelyn

uhpharm01 said:


> I tried on the Rose gold and the yellow gold ( on top). I think the yellow gold looks best on me.
> View attachment 3490886



The RG looks great on you!


----------



## Yoshi1296

uhpharm01 said:


> Is it just me but is there more items in the t collection in Rose gold than in yellow gold ?





uhpharm01 said:


> I can't wait for this Rose gold trend to die down.




I feel you! I tried rose gold out and it looks terrible on me. But I do like it on others. Yellow gold looks great and stands out on me much more. Everyone always compliments how nicely yellow gold looks against my skin.



uhpharm01 said:


> I tried on the Rose gold and the yellow gold ( on top). I think the yellow gold looks best on me.
> View attachment 3490886



Yes I love the yellow gold on you!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

A few months back I was obsessed with this ring but ended up not getting it. I'm lusting for it again and hope to add it to my collection soon. What does everyone think of the T two rings though? The diamond ones are stunning as well.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Here are the ones with the diamonds. Very pretty!


----------



## klynneann

Yoshi1296 said:


> Here are the ones with the diamonds. Very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491003
> View attachment 3491004


Wow.


----------



## uhpharm01

leechiyong said:


> I hope they come out with the ring you want in YG soon.  Yellow gold looks absolutely stunning on you, so I can definitely understand your frustration.  The rose gold olive leaf ring looks lovely, but YG definitely stands out more.


Thank you. I got my fingers crossed for the YG. I just love the olive leaf ring.


----------



## uhpharm01

Yoshi1296 said:


> Here are the ones with the diamonds. Very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491003
> View attachment 3491004


These all very nice.


----------



## uhpharm01

Yoshi1296 said:


> I feel you! I tried rose gold out and it looks terrible on me. But I do like it on others. Yellow gold looks great and stands out on me much more. Everyone always compliments how nicely yellow gold looks against my skin.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I love the yellow gold on you!!


I agree. Yellow gold it just looks great on me


----------



## Caz71

Had a quick browse yest. Cant believe how tiny the T bangles look. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## uhpharm01

Caz71 said:


> Had a quick browse yest. Cant believe how tiny the T bangles look.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app



I agree. 
That's why I like the big T bracelet.


----------



## uhpharm01

I tried on the T wrap in Rose gold. I'm going waiting until it comes out in yellow gold. I also tried on the T wrap ring in SS and Rose gold. And last I tried on the t square ring today in yellow gold too.


----------



## klynneann

uhpharm01 said:


> I tried on the T wrap in Rose gold. I'm going waiting until it comes out in yellow gold. I also tried on the T wrap ring in SS and Rose gold. And last I tried on the t square ring today in yellow gold too.


Ooo - I like the first wrap one best.


----------



## uhpharm01

klynneann said:


> Ooo - I like the first wrap one best.


Thank you. I do too.


----------



## Yoshi1296

uhpharm01 said:


> I tried on the T wrap in Rose gold. I'm going waiting until it comes out in yellow gold. I also tried on the T wrap ring in SS and Rose gold. And last I tried on the t square ring today in yellow gold too.



Very lovely! I love the Rose Gold T wrap with the diamonds and the T square ring the most!


----------



## uhpharm01

Yoshi1296 said:


> Very lovely! I love the Rose Gold T wrap with the diamonds and the T square ring the most!


Thank you!  I agree.  Those two are the best.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Has anyone tried on the T bracelet in black ceramic, gold and SS like in the attached picture? I really like it but there isn't any at the store near me 
I would love to see it on if you have a picture


----------



## ALiteBeat82

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Has anyone tried on the T bracelet in black ceramic, gold and SS like in the attached picture? I really like it but there isn't any at the store near me
> I would love to see it on if you have a picture


Check out Pg 51 here. I believe you can see some model shots .


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

ALiteBeat82 said:


> Check out Pg 51 here. I believe you can see some model shots .



Thank you! I didn't see those!


----------



## uhpharm01

Here's a repost


----------



## Violet Bleu

Has anyone seen the Smile earrings, with diamonds, in person? Any pics?


----------



## Yoshi1296

Violet Bleu said:


> Has anyone seen the Smile earrings, with diamonds, in person? Any pics?



I saw them today and they were very pretty! I'm sorry I forgot to take pics. But I think they are super cute!


----------



## Yoshi1296

So I finally bit the bullet and got the T two ring in yellow gold! I'm so excited! The ring is very thick and hardy, also very heavy so I'm assuming it is solid because of the weight. Here it is paired with the gold ring my mom gave me.


----------



## Leelee786

Hi ladies, has anyone seen this ring irl? The description says stainless steel and titanium but it looks similar to the black ceramic on the bracelets in the previous pages..any info is appreciated 
View attachment 3499469


----------



## uhpharm01

No, I have not seen this ring in real life. This not my photo.




Leelee786 said:


> Hi ladies, has anyone seen this ring irl? The description says stainless steel and titanium but it looks similar to the black ceramic on the bracelets in the previous pages..any info is appreciated
> View attachment 3499469


----------



## uhpharm01

Yoshi1296 said:


> So I finally bit the bullet and got the T two ring in yellow gold! I'm so excited! The ring is very thick and hardy, also very heavy so I'm assuming it is solid because of the weight. Here it is paired with the gold ring my mom gave me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499416


Very nice congrats.  I like this one better than the ones with the diamonds. I have other rings that I like better with diamonds.


----------



## Yoshi1296

uhpharm01 said:


> Very nice congrats.  I like this one better than the ones with the diamonds. I have other rings that I like better with diamonds.



Thanks so much! I saw the ones with diamonds and I agree with you. They look a lot better in the pictures than they did in real life. Plus that price...oh my! lol!


----------



## Lec8504

I lost my Tiffany diamond by the yard bracelet a month ago and I think I found the perfect replacement. Super happy! Thanks for letting me share .


----------



## uhpharm01

Lec8504 said:


> I lost my Tiffany diamond by the yard bracelet a month ago and I think I found the perfect replacement. Super happy! Thanks for letting me share .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3500559


Congrats. Beautiful bracelet.


----------



## restricter

uhpharm01 said:


> I tried on the T wrap in Rose gold. I'm going waiting until it comes out in yellow gold. I also tried on the T wrap ring in SS and Rose gold. And last I tried on the t square ring today in yellow gold too.



Yellow gold looks amazing with your skin tone.  Here's hoping they release more pieces.


----------



## restricter

Leelee786 said:


> Hi ladies, has anyone seen this ring irl? The description says stainless steel and titanium but it looks similar to the black ceramic on the bracelets in the previous pages..any info is appreciated
> View attachment 3499469



I have one


----------



## Guuci4Me

Lec8504 said:


> I lost my Tiffany diamond by the yard bracelet a month ago and I think I found the perfect replacement. Super happy! Thanks for letting me share .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3500559



Beautiful!! Love ur ering. Very stunning!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Yoshi1296 said:


> I saw them today and they were very pretty! I'm sorry I forgot to take pics. But I think they are super cute!


Thanks for the feedback! I'm going to have to go and try them on!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Violet Bleu said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I'm going to have to go and try them on!



You're welcome! I'm sure you'll love them!


----------



## Leelee786

restricter said:


> I have one



Is the ring ceramic? How do you like it? how visible are dings and/or scratches?


----------



## restricter

Leelee786 said:


> Is the ring ceramic? How do you like it? how visible are dings and/or scratches?



It's ceramic over steel.  No dings or scratches yet but they will probably happen.


----------



## uhpharm01

Has anyone seen this ring in person?


----------



## restricter

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 3518802
> 
> Has anyone seen this ring in person?



Only in gold.


----------



## uhpharm01

restricter said:


> Only in gold.


Okay thanks


----------



## uhpharm01

restricter said:


> Only in gold.


I really should only get this ring in gold  anyway. Haha!


----------



## Yoshi1296

uhpharm01 said:


> I really should only get this ring in gold  anyway. Haha!



Get it!! I've been wearing mine everyday since I got it and I'm in love with it.


----------



## uhpharm01

Yoshi1296 said:


> Get it!! I've been wearing mine everyday since I got it and I'm in love with it.



Thank you! will do!  that's great that you're loving your  gold ring.


----------



## uhpharm01

This ring looks like it's yellow gold and not rosegold like it says in the hashtags that are below the photo.


----------



## Yoshi1296

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 3531062
> 
> This ring looks like it's yellow gold and not rosegold like it says in the hashtags that are below the photo.



I agree! I'm starting to get the feeling that the yellow gold ones are definitely floating around out there. Maybe it is the lighting that make it look like YG instead of RG? I hope you find yours in YG, I know you've been dying for one.


----------



## uhpharm01

Yoshi1296 said:


> I agree! I'm starting to get the feeling that the yellow gold ones are definitely floating around out there. Maybe it is the lighting that make it look like YG instead of RG? I hope you find yours in YG, I know you've been dying for one.



i agree with you. Think that they are here, too. Thanks so much for the kind words. Thank you.


----------



## auberielle

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 3531062
> 
> This ring looks like it's yellow gold and not rosegold like it says in the hashtags that are below the photo.



Do you know how much is this ring?


----------



## uhpharm01

auberielle said:


> Do you know how much is this ring?


It's $ 2,300

http://m.tiffany.com/gifts/gifts-fo...3240509-s+5-r+-t+-ri+-ni+1-x+-pu+-f+-lr+0-hr+


----------



## Yoshi1296

uhpharm01 said:


> i agree with you. Think that they are here, too. Thanks so much for the kind words. Thank you.



You're welcome! I was wondering, have you tried contacting the flagship store in NYC? Usually flagships always have the hard to find items.


----------



## uhpharm01

Yoshi1296 said:


> You're welcome! I was wondering, have you tried contacting the flagship store in NYC? Usually flagships always have the hard to find items.



Yes I have called them and they said that it's not available in yellow gold. And also have contacted through customer service also. And I got the same answer too.


----------



## uhpharm01

Yoshi1296 said:


> You're welcome! I was wondering, have you tried contacting the flagship store in NYC? Usually flagships always have the hard to find items.


Thanks for the Suggestion.   I still got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Yoshi1296

uhpharm01 said:


> Yes I have called them and they said that it's not available in yellow gold. And also have contacted through customer service also. And I got the same answer too.





uhpharm01 said:


> Thanks for the Suggestion.   I still got my fingers crossed.



Aw that sucks. I got mine crossed too!


----------



## uhpharm01

Yoshi1296 said:


> Aw that sucks. I got mine crossed too!


I once saw a Rose gold charm at Tiffany's that was only available in sterling silver and yellow gold and when I asked about it and I stated that I've never seen that in Rose gold the  SA said that sometimes they may only get one of them.


----------



## Yoshi1296

uhpharm01 said:


> I once saw a Rose gold charm at Tiffany's that was only available in sterling silver and yellow gold and when I asked about it and I stated that I've never seen that in Rose gold the  SA said that sometimes they may only get one of them.



Wow thats weird. I wonder why they do that.


----------



## uhpharm01

Yoshi1296 said:


> Wow thats weird. I wonder why they do that.


I agree.


----------



## uhpharm01

Oh wow. Interesting. Here's a new ring from the T collection and again only in this version with Rose gold.


----------



## restricter

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 3544784
> 
> Oh wow. Interesting. Here's a new ring from the T collection and again only in this version with Rose gold.



Oooooh!   That's niiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 3544784
> 
> Oh wow. Interesting. Here's a new ring from the T collection and again only in this version with Rose gold.


I just wish it was available in steel and yellow gold not just Rose gold. Oh well.


----------



## joseybird

Those "T smile" studs are so cute! Anyone have a pair of the diamond variety they could model?


----------



## Toronto Carre

Tiffanydiva said:


> My new T Diamond chain bracelet rose gold with platinum Diamond by the yard bracelet.


Thank you for posting your bracelet. I have been thinking a lot about this T Smile bracelet but was unsure about whether to get the gold version, or the diamond version.

Diamonds all the way!


----------



## Toronto Carre

xiaoxiao said:


> Just got the pave diamond rose gold ring for my thumb.... It's actually very comfortable and super lightweight!
> 
> View attachment 3442105


Your ring is very pretty.


----------



## joseybird

Can anyone comment on how dainty the mini T smile necklace is (with or without diamonds)? I adore it but it doesn't look like something that could safely be worn 24/7 without bending...


----------



## uhpharm01

Yoshi1296 said:


> I agree! I'm starting to get the feeling that the yellow gold ones are definitely floating around out there. Maybe it is the lighting that make it look like YG instead of RG? I hope you find yours in YG, I know you've been dying for one.



Sorry for the delay, but I've been meaning to reply to post this for a while.

If you look  at this video, look at her right hand she has the yellow gold T wrap Ring with diamonds, in addition she has the T square ring on her left ring in yellow gold.


----------



## Yoshi1296

uhpharm01 said:


> Sorry for the delay, but I've been meaning to reply to post this for a while.
> 
> If you look  at this video, look at her right hand she has the yellow gold T wrap Ring with diamonds, in addition she has the T square ring on her left ring in yellow gold.




Oh wow! Looks very pretty! Gosh, this is getting so confusing though. How are people able to get this ring when it is nowhere to be found?


----------



## uhpharm01

Yoshi1296 said:


> Oh wow! Looks very pretty! Gosh, this is getting so confusing though. How are people able to get this ring when it is nowhere to be found?



Exactly. It's very confusing..


----------



## Perli

This is what I got for my birthday yesterday! It's very comfy, simple chic and I love it very much as it's a gift from my loved one. Thanks for letting ne share.


----------



## uhpharm01

Perli said:


> View attachment 3553356
> 
> 
> This is what I got for my birthday yesterday! It's very comfy, simple chic and I love it very much as it's a gift from my loved one. Thanks for letting ne share.


Just beautiful. Happy Birthday


----------



## uhpharm01

I don't own these. But here's a photo. Maybe some here can chime in about the size of the smaller one. 



joseybird said:


> Can anyone comment on how dainty the mini T smile necklace is (with or without diamonds)? I adore it but it doesn't look like something that could safely be worn 24/7 without bending...


----------



## Yoshi1296

Perli said:


> View attachment 3553356
> 
> 
> This is what I got for my birthday yesterday! It's very comfy, simple chic and I love it very much as it's a gift from my loved one. Thanks for letting ne share.



Congrats! I have the same ring and I love it! I got a pretty bad scratch on it though


----------



## Perli

uhpharm01 said:


> Just beautiful. Happy Birthday





Yoshi1296 said:


> Congrats! I have the same ring and I love it! I got a pretty bad scratch on it though



Thank you very much! Well, I think like my Cartier love bracelet this ring is going to live with me and scratches will come... It´s sad when it happens, but it will be ok.
Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## lovemyrescues

Looks like I will be getting this lovely bracelet this coming weekend from my DH.


----------



## uhpharm01

lgreenfield said:


> Looks like I will be getting this lovely bracelet this coming weekend from my DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569167


Very Nice congrats!


----------



## uhpharm01

http://www.tiffany.com/gifts/gifts-for-her/tiffany-t-wire-ring-GRP07760?trackpdp=pr

The T wire ring is available in white gold with diamonds


----------



## joseybird

lgreenfield said:


> Looks like I will be getting this lovely bracelet this coming weekend from my DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3569167



Nice! Any idea how adjustable it it? Does the T design slide to the underside of your wrist during wear?

I love the idea of thin chain bracelets but I'm perplexed as to how one can fasten them without assistance.


----------



## lovemyrescues

joseybird said:


> Nice! Any idea how adjustable it it? Does the T design slide to the underside of your wrist during wear?
> 
> I love the idea of thin chain bracelets but I'm perplexed as to how one can fasten them without assistance.



Remind me to reply to you this Sunday or Monday. I should be getting it Saturday. Also it just takes practice to fasten it without someone.


----------



## restricter

lgreenfield said:


> Remind me to reply to you this Sunday or Monday. I should be getting it Saturday. Also it just takes practice to fasten it without someone.



Or you can buy a special tool for it.  I got mine ages ago in a K-Mart, of all places, for about $4.  https://www.amazon.com/Bracelet-Mate-Jewelry-Helper-Fastener/dp/B00XH4DIY6?th=1

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Everyday-Essentials-Bracelet-Helper/24335846


----------



## Sparkledolll

Passing through London Heathrow airport and couldn't resist tax free prices [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## LizO...

stunning


----------



## LizO...

@* Natalie j*

The Infinity cuffs look great on you


----------



## Sparkledolll

LizO... said:


> @* Natalie j*
> 
> The Infinity cuffs look great on you



Thanks Liz! I love them, not sure why there's not a thread on Tiffany Infinity. The only problem is they look good stacked together so you end up wanting more than 1 or 2[emoji85]


----------



## DiamondsForever

Natalie j said:


> Passing through London Heathrow airport and couldn't resist tax free prices [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573213


Just gorgeous! Are those the T smile bracelets with diamonds I spy?


----------



## Sparkledolll

DiamondsForever said:


> Just gorgeous! Are those the T smile bracelets with diamonds I spy?



Thanks! Yes it is, here's a clearer photo. I had a lot of fun trying on lots at the store. Makes you want everything. In the end I just got the Infinity bracelets and the T smile bracelets [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## DiamondsForever

Natalie j said:


> Thanks! Yes it is, here's a clearer photo. I had a lot of fun trying on lots at the store. Makes you want everything. In the end I just got the Infinity bracelets and the T smile bracelets [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573343
> View attachment 3573344
> View attachment 3573345



 lovely choice hon. Those T Smile bracelets look gorgeous stacked. Hope you had a great flight as well! x


----------



## Grande Latte

I saw your photos first and I was going to say go for the infinity bracelets or happy bracelets cuz they look good on you. Glad you got both. Safe flight!


----------



## Sparkledolll

DiamondsForever said:


> lovely choice hon. Those T Smile bracelets look gorgeous stacked. Hope you had a great flight as well! x





Grande Latte said:


> I saw your photos first and I was going to say go for the infinity bracelets or happy bracelets cuz they look good on you. Glad you got both. Safe flight!



Thank you Ladies! Lighting in the store makes every piece sparkle and shine so I thought I'd take a picture in daylight, no filter in case anyone is considering these bracelets. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16]


----------



## DiamondsForever

Natalie j said:


> Thank you Ladies! Lighting in the store makes every piece sparkle and shine so I thought I'd take a picture in daylight, no filter in case anyone is considering these bracelets. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573961



Thank you for taking the additional picture. The T smile bracelets in the white gold is very beautiful. I've been looking for a diamond bar style bracelet for a long time. Can I ask how much you paid duty free please? DH and I will hopefully be off on holiday out of Heathrow again soon so it's very tempting...


----------



## Sparkledolll

DiamondsForever said:


> Thank you for taking the additional picture. The T smile bracelets in the white gold is very beautiful. I've been looking for a diamond bar style bracelet for a long time. Can I ask how much you paid duty free please? DH and I will hopefully be off on holiday out of Heathrow again soon so it's very tempting...



It was around £1450 tax free. They are sized so I would ring up to reserve. I bought mine in size small. [emoji16]


----------



## ipodgirl

I love the Tiffany T collection!! Mine was my Christmas gift from DH.


----------



## ipodgirl

Natalie j said:


> Thank you Ladies! Lighting in the store makes every piece sparkle and shine so I thought I'd take a picture in daylight, no filter in case anyone is considering these bracelets. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573961



Sooooo cute!! Do you have any problems layering the two thin bracelets? Do they tangle? I want to get another one and layer them too hehe


----------



## DiamondsForever

Natalie j said:


> It was around £1450 tax free. They are sized so I would ring up to reserve. I bought mine in size small. [emoji16]


£1450 is a great price! Great point about the sizing, thanks lovely x


----------



## DiamondsForever

ipodgirl said:


> I love the Tiffany T collection!! Mine was my Christmas gift from DH.
> 
> View attachment 3574330


What a beautiful gift from your DH! Lovely photo. I definitely want one of these babies now! Looks lovely layered or worn alone. Do you find the diamond bar stays on top of your wrist? It doesn't twist around?


----------



## Sparkledolll

ipodgirl said:


> Sooooo cute!! Do you have any problems layering the two thin bracelets? Do they tangle? I want to get another one and layer them too hehe



Thanks! So far so good, I got both in size small so they hardly move which is what I wanted. Which one are you thinking of getting to layer?


----------



## Grande Latte

For your two infinity cuffs, are they the same size? Do you wear them tight around the wrist or you let them move around? If they move around, wouldn't they tangle with the happy bracelets? Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Grande Latte said:


> For your two infinity cuffs, are they the same size? Do you wear them tight around the wrist or you let them move around? If they move around, wouldn't they tangle with the happy bracelets? Please advise. Thanks.



I bought the RG infinity cuff in small and the WG double infinity in Medium and wear them quite tight around my wrist so they don't move and bang against each other or the T bracelets. 
My SA actually adviced me to get the infinity cuffs both in RG because she said WG will show scratches more and will need replating in a few years. I plan to maybe get one more double infinity cuff in RG so I can recreate this look [emoji6]


----------



## Sparkledolll

One more pic.. I try on all I can when I'm in the store [emoji38]


----------



## uhpharm01

Natalie j said:


> Thanks! Yes it is, here's a clearer photo. I had a lot of fun trying on lots at the store. Makes you want everything. In the end I just got the Infinity bracelets and the T smile bracelets [emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573343
> View attachment 3573344
> View attachment 3573345


Very nice!  Congrats!  Very Beautiful items!


----------



## Grande Latte

Thanks for the verification. I wondered about Tiffany cuffs for the longest time and wondered how they work when stacking. That's a beautiful stacking pic, and I understand why you'll need another infinity soon. 

Also thanks for the RG WG scratching titbit. I'll keep that in mind for the future. Enjoy 2017 and enjoy your beautiful Tiffany haul!


----------



## lovemyrescues

I there a Tiffany Infinity thread?  I opted to get another Infinity gold bracelet instead of the Tiffany T delicate bracelet.


----------



## uhpharm01

lgreenfield said:


> I there a Tiffany Infinity thread?  I opted to get another Infinity gold bracelet instead of the Tiffany T delicate bracelet.


That's sounds great congrats!


----------



## Sparkledolll

lgreenfield said:


> I there a Tiffany Infinity thread?  I opted to get another Infinity gold bracelet instead of the Tiffany T delicate bracelet.



I don't think so, we should start one! Please post a pic [emoji16]


----------



## lovemyrescues

Natalie j said:


> I don't think so, we should start one! Please post a pic [emoji16]



Here it is. I just got the one on the bottom I think I want a necklace next.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Natalie j said:


> It was around £1450 tax free. They are sized so I would ring up to reserve. I bought mine in size small. [emoji16]



Well wouldn't you know it we're now booked in for The Canary Islands, Canada and NYC this year  loads of ops for duty free.


----------



## ipodgirl

Natalie j said:


> Thanks! So far so good, I got both in size small so they hardly move which is what I wanted. Which one are you thinking of getting to layer?



Ohh! Maybe I should get small too, current one loves around a bit. I'm thinking some one but I'm rose gold. 

I tried layering like this but it tangled too much so I only wear the Tiffany one now.


----------



## Sparkledolll

DiamondsForever said:


> Well wouldn't you know it we're now booked in for The Canary Islands, Canada and NYC this year  loads of ops for duty free.



Great!! I always buy my Tiffany pieces at Heathrow. It works out to be around 17.5:/: off UK retail price and if you let them know what you want 10 days before you fly they'll transfer anything you want in. [emoji6]


----------



## Sparkledolll

ipodgirl said:


> Ohh! Maybe I should get small too, current one loves around a bit. I'm thinking some one but I'm rose gold.
> 
> I tried layering like this but it tangled too much so I only wear the Tiffany one now.
> 
> View attachment 3575721



I think it looks very pretty layered together. Tiffany can shorten the length on the Chain if you want free of charge. They did that with my arrow bracelet, I bought size Medium as that was all they had in stock and they just shorten the chain to whatever size I wanted. [emoji16]


----------



## ipodgirl

Natalie j said:


> I think it looks very pretty layered together. Tiffany can shorten the length on the Chain if you want free of charge. They did that with my arrow bracelet, I bought size Medium as that was all they had in stock and they just shorten the chain to whatever size I wanted. [emoji16]



Oh that would be perfect!!! I will do that. Thanks soooo much!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Natalie j said:


> Great!! I always buy my Tiffany pieces at Heathrow. It works out to be around 17.5:/: off UK retail price and if you let them know what you want 10 days before you fly they'll transfer anything you want in. [emoji6]


Thank you for the tip hon, I shall do that. 17.5% off is certainly worth having! x


----------



## DiamondsForever

Natalie j said:


> Great!! I always buy my Tiffany pieces at Heathrow. It works out to be around 17.5:/: off UK retail price and if you let them know what you want 10 days before you fly they'll transfer anything you want in. [emoji6]


Thank you for the tip hon, I shall do that. 17.5% off is certainly worth having! x


----------



## uhpharm01

Does this look like YG?


----------



## Yoshi1296

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 3583854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this look like YG?



It does to me! But the poster wrote in the caption "#rosegold" so idk. I'm getting a feeling that it looks yellow though.


----------



## uhpharm01

Yoshi1296 said:


> It does to me! But the poster wrote in the caption "#rosegold" so idk. I'm getting a feeling that it looks yellow though.


Thank you. Because I was thinking that my eyes maybe going bad.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Wow. One day I hope to grow up and have your stack. Very pretty and elegant.



Natalie j said:


> Passing through London Heathrow airport and couldn't resist tax free prices [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573213


----------



## Sparkledolll

lovieluvslux said:


> Wow. One day I hope to grow up and have your stack. Very pretty and elegant.



Wow Thank you! It's my birthday coming up soon and this was a gift from me to me [emoji16][emoji8]


----------



## uhpharm01

Is it true that Tom ford is selling a bracelet that looks very similar to T square bracelet in yellow gold?

I went by Tiffany's today and I asked if they will be releasing the T wrap ring in yellow gold and they said no. They said that Rose-gold was such a big seller for them, which is why so many of their pieces are in Rose gold version being in yellow gold.


----------



## Yoshi1296

uhpharm01 said:


> Is it true that Tom ford is selling a bracelet that looks very similar to T square bracelet in yellow gold?
> 
> I went by Tiffany's today and I asked if they will be releasing the T wrap ring in yellow gold and they said no. They said that Rose-gold was such a big seller for them, which is why so many of their pieces are in Rose gold version being in yellow gold.



Yup! Here it is. That price tag though...geez! 

Also, I remember seeing this pic on Tom's Instagram, LMAO he even clarified in the caption it's not Tiffany's haha!!




View attachment 3588745


----------



## uhpharm01

Yoshi1296 said:


> Yup! Here it is. That price tag though...geez!
> 
> Also, I remember seeing this pic on Tom's Instagram, LMAO he even clarified in the caption it's not Tiffany's haha!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588736
> 
> View attachment 3588745


lol 
Omg that price. That is just terrible.


----------



## Yoshi1296

uhpharm01 said:


> lol
> Omg that price. That is just terrible.



I agree. When I first learned of it I really loved the bracelet but that price...I've never closed my laptop so quick before haha!!


----------



## uhpharm01

Phillyfan said:


> I saw these in person yesterday and bought one! Pictures on site do not do this line justice., I purchased the silver medium bracelet for $950. I agree that it is pricey but is a beautiful substantial piece - solid with a nice weight to it. I also like the silver $350 ring and might "have" to get that as well! The diamond bracelets and diamond rings in this collection are extremely dainty. They look even smaller and lighter in person. But my bracelet looked much bigger in person than the photos. I think the chain "T" link bracelets and necklaces are crazy overpriced and I can't imagine sales of those will be strong. Just my two cents.....


Are you talking about the T square bracelet  for $950 in sterling silver which is now $975  ? Thank you


----------



## uhpharm01

This still looks like yellow gold to me. This is from an Instagram page from
About 39 weeks ago from someone in Australia.  Mmmm....


----------



## joseybird

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 3590295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This still looks like yellow gold to me. This is from an Instagram page from
> About 39 weeks ago from someone in Australia.  Mmmm....



That T-wrap ring definitely looks rose gold next to the middle ring, to me at least.


----------



## uhpharm01

joseybird said:


> That T-wrap ring definitely looks rose gold next to the middle ring, to me at least.


Thank you


----------



## uhpharm01

Has there been any new releases in the T collection?


----------



## uhpharm01

Yoshi1296 said:


> It does to me! But the poster wrote in the caption "#rosegold" so idk. I'm getting a feeling that it looks yellow though.


Hi Yoshi1296,

I called Tiffany's the other day and the customer rep thinks that one day they will come out the the yellow gold T wrap ring. But I don't think coming out. 


Take care


----------



## Yoshi1296

uhpharm01 said:


> Hi Yoshi1296,
> 
> I called Tiffany's the other day and the customer rep thinks that one day they will come out the the yellow gold T wrap ring. But I don't think coming out.
> 
> 
> Take care



Hey Uhpharm!! I'm glad to hear that the rep said that, I really hope you are able to get one soon. Don't lose hope!


----------



## uhpharm01

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hey Uhpharm!! I'm glad to hear that the rep said that, I really hope you are able to get one soon. Don't lose hope!


Okay will do. Thanks!


----------



## uhpharm01

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hey Uhpharm!! I'm glad to hear that the rep said that, I really hope you are able to get one soon. Don't lose hope!


----------



## uhpharm01

From
Some else's instgram


----------



## frenchyo8

In love with my Tiffany T bracelet!!


----------



## MatAllston

frenchyo8 said:


> View attachment 3669135
> 
> 
> In love with my Tiffany T bracelet!!



The T is perfect on you. I also like the fact that you are wearing WG, platinum and silver together. How do you like the link bracelet? Do the links ever come undone? I am thinking of getting one in YG.


----------



## frenchyo8

MatAllston said:


> The T is perfect on you. I also like the fact that you are wearing WG, platinum and silver together. How do you like the link bracelet? Do the links ever come undone? I am thinking of getting one in YG.



I normally don't wear them together, this is when I first purchased it at Tiffany & Co.

I love the link bracelet, I took out 2 links and it's now the perfect size.  I love that I can mix and match charms whenever I want and they don't fall out at all.  Here she is with my DBTY platinum bracelet.


----------



## MatAllston

frenchyo8 said:


> I normally don't wear them together, this is when I first purchased it at Tiffany & Co.
> 
> I love the link bracelet, I took out 2 links and it's now the perfect size.  I love that I can mix and match charms whenever I want and they don't fall out at all.  Here she is with my DBTY platinum bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 3669481



Thanks for the feedback. The two bracelets look so nice together. I wear 4 DBTY bracelets 247 and plan to get the link down the road so I can attached my Tiffany charms on it, and wear it when my DBTYs take a break. BTW, I like your Pochette Metis.


----------



## frenchyo8

MatAllston said:


> Thanks for the feedback. The two bracelets look so nice together. I wear 4 DBTY bracelets 247 and plan to get the link down the road so I can attached my Tiffany charms on it, and wear it when my DBTYs take a break. BTW, I like your Pochette Metis.



Thank you, I love my PM!

Yes I think I've seen your pictures, it's my first time venturing into the Tiffany forum.  I love your stack!

I plan on doing a full Tiffany collection sometime soon!


----------



## uhpharm01

Is this rose gold?


----------



## restricter

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 3674490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this rose gold?



Probably.


----------



## Yoshi1296

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 3674490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this rose gold?



This definitely looks like yellow gold to me!


----------



## uhpharm01

Yoshi1296 said:


> This definitely looks like yellow gold to me!


Thanks Yoshi1296!


----------



## uhpharm01

Yoshi1296 said:


> This definitely looks like yellow gold to me!



Thanks for you help with this one, Sharp Eye Washington! Sorry about the multiple post. 

Take Care!


----------



## Yoshi1296

uhpharm01 said:


> Thanks for you help with this one, Sharp Eye Washington! Sorry about the multiple post.
> 
> Take Care!



You're welcome!! Don't be sorry!

You take care as well!![emoji178]


----------



## shazzy99

I have the smile necklace in the larger size (not the mini), and it constantly turns while I am wearing it. Not sure how to explain best, but basically the smile does not sit all the time where it's meant to, so I have to keep adjusting it back to the right position. Does anyone else have this issue and can give me some advice, as it's driving me nuts! TIA


----------



## Babsiegirl

shazzy99 said:


> I have the smile necklace in the larger size (not the mini), and it constantly turns while I am wearing it. Not sure how to explain best, but basically the smile does not sit all the time where it's meant to, so I have to keep adjusting it back to the right position. Does anyone else have this issue and can give me some advice, as it's driving me nuts! TIA



I had the mini and it did the same thing and was driving me batty, so I took it back. My DBTY moves around my neck and one necklace is enough that does that!! I think the problem is the chains are light weight and so is the smile part, so every time you move your head the necklace moves. Maybe Tiffany could add more gold in the back to make it heavier?


----------



## MatAllston

shazzy99 said:


> I have the smile necklace in the larger size (not the mini), and it constantly turns while I am wearing it. Not sure how to explain best, but basically the smile does not sit all the time where it's meant to, so I have to keep adjusting it back to the right position. Does anyone else have this issue and can give me some advice, as it's driving me nuts! TIA



Try adding a small charm on the clasp. I don't own the smile necklace but I did that for my infinity bracelet which was spinning to the bottom and that did the trick.


----------



## missanne

Babsiegirl said:


> I had the mini and it did the same thing and was driving me batty, so I took it back. My DBTY moves around my neck and one necklace is enough that does that!! I think the problem is the chains are light weight and so is the smile part, so every time you move your head the necklace moves. Maybe Tiffany could add more gold in the back to make it heavier?



I doubt that it's the chain. I have the love lock necklace does the same thing and the chain is substantially thicker than the smile necklace. It drives me crazy as well.


----------



## shazzy99

I kept thinking it was getting caught in the back of my hair, making it move, but then I tried with my hair up and it did the same thing...grrrrr! I guess we suffer with it?


----------



## missanne

Yeah I guess so. It's odd because I don't notice this with any other necklace. Ironically I was thinking of exchanging it for the smile necklace lol.....so much for that idea.


----------



## KY bag lady

Did anyone have trouble with the sizing of the T wire bracelet?
Just bought one in a medium yesterday and it is tight on my wrist - it doesn't even move. I have another wire bracelet in medium and it's slightly larger. I'm thinking about returning it for the next size.


----------



## KY bag lady

Is the T wire bracelet suppose to fit snug or loose? My wrist is 6 inches so the medium should be the right size. My SA was the manager of the store and she said the M was my size. The larger size will move around. Not sure which size ro get.


----------



## uhpharm01

KY bag lady said:


> Did anyone have trouble with the sizing of the T wire bracelet?
> Just bought one in a medium yesterday and it is tight on my wrist - it doesn't even move. I have another wire bracelet in medium and it's slightly larger. I'm thinking about returning it for the next size.


I'm beginning to think that their  bracelets from this collection various because I was at the tiffany store today and when I was looking at the T square bracelets they all had various amounts of space between the T squares.


----------



## uhpharm01

KY bag lady said:


> Did anyone have trouble with the sizing of the T wire bracelet?
> Just bought one in a medium yesterday and it is tight on my wrist - it doesn't even move. I have another wire bracelet in medium and it's slightly larger. I'm thinking about returning it for the next size.


Is there anyway for you to buy that medium that you tried on the other day?  or maybe that bracelet was labeled with the wrong size.


----------



## KY bag lady

I have a lock and key wire bracelet in M and it fits fine. The T in med is a tad smaller when I compared them. I might go to the store and have my SA measure some T wires in Med - see if one runs a tad larger. Or I can keep the one I bought even tho it's snug. It's a lot of money to spend for something I'm not happy with.


----------



## uhpharm01

KY bag lady said:


> I have a lock and key wire bracelet in M and it fits fine. The T in med is a tad smaller when I compared them. I might go to the store and have my SA measure some T wires in Med - see if one runs a tad larger. Or I can keep the one I bought even tho it's snug. It's a lot of money to spend for something I'm not happy with.


Can you return the medium that is too snug?


----------



## uhpharm01

I think there maybe be some new items coming out from this line soon.  I'm counting my pennies.


----------



## restricter

uhpharm01 said:


> I think there maybe be some new items coming out from this line soon.  I'm counting my pennies.



What have you heard?!


----------



## uhpharm01

restricter said:


> What have you heard?!


A new ring


----------



## restricter

uhpharm01 said:


> A new ring



Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## uhpharm01

restricter said:


> Thanks for the heads up.


You're welcome. It's in white gold and the other is in yellow gold.


----------



## uhpharm01

The narrow ring with the one row of diamonds on the top and the bottom is a new release in white gold. The price is $4,200. It's beautiful in person. And it comes out in yellow gold at the end of the month.  



restricter said:


> What have you heard?!





restricter said:


> Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## uhpharm01

Anything new about this collection?


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> Anything new about this collection?


I'll take that as a no!


----------



## jill39

Anyone here wear rings on their right hand?  I saw the T wire ring and loved it on my right ring finger.  But since I'm right handed--wondering how comfortable it will be!  Should I get it for my left middle finger instead?


----------



## Babsiegirl

jill39 said:


> Anyone here wear rings on their right hand?  I saw the T wire ring and loved it on my right ring finger.  But since I'm right handed--wondering how comfortable it will be!  Should I get it for my left middle finger instead?



I wear my T wire ring on my right hand and love it![emoji4]


----------



## Violet Bleu

Babsiegirl said:


> I wear my T wire ring on my right hand and love it![emoji4]


Pic?


----------



## jill39

Babsiegirl said:


> I wear my T wire ring on my right hand and love it![emoji4]



Thank you!  Are you right handed?


----------



## Babsiegirl

Yes, I'm right handed. RG ring size 5.5


----------



## jill39

It looks beautiful on you!!!!  Thank you for the picture!


----------



## Julezah

Hi! New to this forum. Love all the pictures and advice!

I'm considering a couple of pieces from the T collection but can't find inspiration pics online. 

I want either the T wire ring in YG to wear on my middle finger or the T narrow wire bracelet in YG to wear with a SS dbty bracelet. Does anyone wear the bracelet combination? Would they get tangled? 

Thanks!


----------



## jill39

Debating between getting the T wire ring for my left middle finger or right ring finger in YG--can't make up my mind!  Any suggestions?


----------



## uhpharm01

Which one of the following are you thinking about? 





jill39 said:


> Debating between getting the T wire ring for my left middle finger or right ring finger in YG--can't make up my mind!  Any suggestions?


----------



## jill39

Just plain yellow gold.  The second pic! [emoji4]


----------



## uhpharm01

jill39 said:


> Just plain yellow gold.  The second pic! [emoji4]


It would be cute on your left middle finger!  But It's up to you!  Good Luck!


----------



## jill39

Thanks!


----------



## uhpharm01

jill39 said:


> Thanks!


You're welcome.


----------



## uhpharm01

jill39 said:


> Just plain yellow gold.  The second pic! [emoji4]


Try to see if that size that fits on  your middle finger on your left hand will also fit the ring finger on your right hand, too.


----------



## jill39

uhpharm01 said:


> Try to see if that size that fits on  your middle finger on your left hand will also fit the ring finger on your right hand, too.



Good suggestion!


----------



## uhpharm01

jill39 said:


> Good suggestion!


But be sure that it doesn't  fit too loose on your ring finger on your right hand,so that it won't just slide off.


----------



## jill39

I did try it on in a size five which fit my ring finger on my right hand with a tiny amour of space.  Any smaller it wouldn't go over my knuckle.  It did also fit my left middle finger but a little tighter. But it's summer here so in the winter it may fit better on my left middle finger.  If I was buying it for just the middle finger I would probably get the 5.5.....


----------



## Grande Latte

Haha. I went to Tiffany's yesterday and tried on a few T Collection pieces. Unfortunately, I realized I can't wear the big T wire bracelet (it just looked really chunky on me), but the small T wire bracelets are lovely. They are so dainty and lightweight and so cute on.

If I were to get the small T wire bracelets, then I'd definitely get two. One with diamonds and one without.


----------



## VandaOrchid

Check out these two new bracelets in the Tiffany T collection. Thoughts? Do you think these would be appropriate for daily wear? I hope to go check them out in person soon.


----------



## VandaOrchid

Here's some mod pics of the bracelets. They have a nice weight to them and are well made. It's a bit hard to appreciate the diamonds on the non-pave one from a distance, however, and conversely hard to appreciate the T design on the pave one. Both have a great presence otherwise and pave one sure has alot of bling! 

My fav is actually the delicate Fleur De Lis in the middle as I prefer dainty designs.


----------



## Grande Latte

I can see why you like the Fleur De Lis diamond piece. It's delicate and sparkly and resembles a diamond tennis bracelet except it's a bangle which gives it structure and great piece to stack with anything you have. 

Thank you for this clear picture.

I enjoy going to my local Tiffany's store, except I'm super shy when it comes to taking pictures.


----------



## Alena21

karly9 said:


> Here's some mod pics of the bracelets. They have a nice weight to them and are well made. It's a bit hard to appreciate the diamonds on the non-pave one from a distance, however, and conversely hard to appreciate the T design on the pave one. Both have a great presence otherwise and pave one sure has alot of bling!
> 
> My fav is actually the delicate Fleur De Lis in the middle as I prefer dainty designs.
> 
> View attachment 3798470


The FDL trully looks the best on you


----------



## Sparkledolll

karly9 said:


> Here's some mod pics of the bracelets. They have a nice weight to them and are well made. It's a bit hard to appreciate the diamonds on the non-pave one from a distance, however, and conversely hard to appreciate the T design on the pave one. Both have a great presence otherwise and pave one sure has alot of bling!
> 
> My fav is actually the delicate Fleur De Lis in the middle as I prefer dainty designs.
> 
> View attachment 3798470



I love the whole stack!


----------



## uhpharm01

There are some new rings for this collection. The last two on the top row on the right side. Then the first ring on the two row is also  new.


----------



## Alena21

Very pretty


----------



## uhpharm01

Alena21 said:


> Very pretty


These are some very nice additions to this collection.  I love it.


----------



## uhpharm01

Here are some photos of the rings for this collection.


----------



## uhpharm01

karly9 said:


> Here's some mod pics of the bracelets. They have a nice weight to them and are well made. It's a bit hard to appreciate the diamonds on the non-pave one from a distance, however, and conversely hard to appreciate the T design on the pave one. Both have a great presence otherwise and pave one sure has alot of bling!
> 
> My fav is actually the delicate Fleur De Lis in the middle as I prefer dainty designs.
> 
> View attachment 3798470


Wow


----------



## uhpharm01

from jay Henri I instagram page. A new T collection ring.


----------



## VandaOrchid

uhpharm01 said:


> from jay Henri I instagram page. A new T collection ring.
> View attachment 3805363


Ooh, what material is this? Titanium? Carbacon?


----------



## uhpharm01

karly9 said:


> Ooh, what material is this? Titanium? Carbacon?


It's titanium.


----------



## Frugalfinds

I was Googling the T black ceramic bracelet because I wanted to see if anyone had reviewed it (I have a whole post about how I think an SA lied to me about its durability).  At any rate, I stumbled on this blog which provides some "similar" bracelets that can be found on Amazon.  Yikes!
http://intheircloset.com/tiffany-t-square-bracelet


----------



## uhpharm01

Frugalfinds said:


> I was Googling the T black ceramic bracelet because I wanted to see if anyone had reviewed it (I have a whole post about how I think an SA lied to me about its durability).  At any rate, I stumbled on this blog which provides some "similar" bracelets that can be found on Amazon.  Yikes!
> http://intheircloset.com/tiffany-t-square-bracelet


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-collection-i-am.878400/page-44#post-30425648


----------



## Psychrox80

Did any one happen to ask how much it is to repair the T-wire bracelet if it gets bent?


----------



## ReneH

Psychrox80 said:


> Did any one happen to ask how much it is to repair the T-wire bracelet if it gets bent?



You can send it in thru Tiffany, they will inspect it and give you a quote.  It's going to cost a lot more than you expect.   I had something repaired and it was like $650


----------



## Psychrox80

ReneH said:


> You can send it in thru Tiffany, they will inspect it and give you a quote.  It's going to cost a lot more than you expect.   I had something repaired and it was like $650


Thanks so much!  If it's as flimsy for everyone else I'm sure there's at least one other person out there with the same problem.  Knowing my luck I got a lemon T wire lol


----------



## uhpharm01

Did anyone see the T Wire bracelet with Rubies. Very unique.


----------



## Violet Bleu

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 3889159
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone see the T Wire bracelet with Rubies. Very unique.


I would love this so much more in RG!


----------



## Sparkledolll

I was invited to a Tiffany’s Thanksgiving dinner and one of the manager had the new T bracelet on. She let me try it on for fun and I fell in love! Have asked them to order one in rose gold Medium for me [emoji2]


----------



## Julezah

I didn’t realize they were so fragile. I’ve read they should hold up to 10,000 twists or something like that.....is that not your experience? 



Psychrox80 said:


> Thanks so much!  If it's as flimsy for everyone else I'm sure there's at least one other person out there with the same problem.  Knowing my luck I got a lemon T wire lol


----------



## Grande Latte

Natalie j said:


> I was invited to a Tiffany’s Thanksgiving dinner and one of the manager had the new T bracelet on. She let me try it on for fun and I fell in love! Have asked them to order one in rose gold Medium for me [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3889559



So this new T bracelet is all pave? How much is it may I ask?
It's very nice. Looks a bit like Cartier thin love bracelets two stacked together. I think this is the new look!

These marketing parties are smart.


----------



## uhpharm01

Grande Latte said:


> So this new T bracelet is all pave? How much is it may I ask?
> It's very nice. Looks a bit like Cartier thin love bracelets two stacked together. I think this is the new look!
> 
> These marketing parties are smart.



It's $15,000. 
http://m.tiffany.com/jewelry/bracel...dp=bg&trackgridpos=62&tracktile=new|highlight


----------



## Sparkledolll

Grande Latte said:


> So this new T bracelet is all pave? How much is it may I ask?
> It's very nice. Looks a bit like Cartier thin love bracelets two stacked together. I think this is the new look!
> 
> These marketing parties are smart.



Only the top part is pave, the bottom is plain gold hence the “reasonable” price tag lol...


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

Wore my Tiffany T set today.


----------



## TeochewLady

Just scored this T mini yesterday! :: Heart ::


----------



## tarana6

Got the T smile pendant in yellow gold for my birthday! So in love with this piece. Didn't plan on walking out of the store with it but its just so elegant on! Photos don't do it justice.


----------



## MatAllston

tarana6 said:


> Got the T smile pendant in yellow gold for my birthday! So in love with this piece. Didn't plan on walking out of the store with it but its just so elegant on! Photos don't do it justice.
> 
> View attachment 4002808
> View attachment 4002809



Happy Birthday Tarana and your new addition is perfect.


----------



## tarana6

MatAllston said:


> Happy Birthday Tarana and your new addition is perfect.


Thank-you MattAllston!


----------



## KensingtonUK

Thinking of getting a wire bracelet but concerned about the durability. Any concerns? Seems so fragile.  Does it get stuck on clothing/hair?


----------



## Straight-Laced

I bought a pair of the cute RG diamond T smile earrings online last week after having them on my wish list for a while.   I wanted to wear a rose gold diamond smile in my ears () and they seemed like a versatile style to be my 'go to' pair... but they don't suit me at all - or at least they don't suit the placement of my ear lobe piercing - so now they're going back.  Upside down diamond smile I guess 
Reluctant return but I wouldn't have purchased this style if I'd tried them on in store.
Looking for another pair now.


----------



## USCGirlie

KensingtonUK said:


> Thinking of getting a wire bracelet but concerned about the durability. Any concerns? Seems so fragile.  Does it get stuck on clothing/hair?



I've had mine for a quite a long time (soon after the collection came out) and haven't had issues thus far. IMO it's not fragile once on the wrist and I've not had any issues whatsoever with it getting stuck on clothing or hair.


----------



## VandaOrchid

KensingtonUK said:


> Thinking of getting a wire bracelet but concerned about the durability. Any concerns? Seems so fragile.  Does it get stuck on clothing/hair?


I have had the medium T wire bracelet with diamonds for almost 2 years and no problems with misalignment or breakage. I am careful to put on and take off before when wearing a sweater or anything lace, but it's been holding up great. The thin wire might not be as durable though. 



Straight-Laced said:


> I bought a pair of the cute RG diamond T smile earrings online last week after having them on my wish list for a while.   I wanted to wear a rose gold diamond smile in my ears () and they seemed like a versatile style to be my 'go to' pair... but they don't suit me at all - or at least they don't suit the placement of my ear lobe piercing - so now they're going back.  Upside down diamond smile I guess
> Reluctant return but I wouldn't have purchased this style if I'd tried them on in store.
> Looking for another pair now.
> 
> View attachment 4130481



Aw, sorry to hear that. Do you have any modeling pics of how they looked on you? I have the RG mini smile with diamonds necklace and love how subtle, cute and yet modern it is . Perhaps you can consider the necklace to get a smile fix and then get a different pair of earrings?


----------



## Straight-Laced

karly9 said:


> Aw, sorry to hear that. Do you have any modeling pics of how they looked on you? I have the RG mini smile with diamonds necklace and love how subtle, cute and yet modern it is . Perhaps you can consider the necklace to get a smile fix and then get a different pair of earrings?



Thank you - I'm disappointed that they didn't work out for me!  One of the T ends of the smile was almost touching my cheek ( I might have a photo).  Definitely longer than I'd expected.  I'm sure they'll be fine on some, it just depends on the piercing.
Love the diamond smile necklace - it's a classic and a great reminder to smile, if you can .  Right now it's winter where i am and the only body parts for jewellery I'm showing are my fingers and ears, so I wanted the diamond smiles in my ears (above the turtle necks and scarves!) as a winter pick me up.


----------



## Straight-Laced

I love this hoop style too, and it's near the top of my wish list.  Now I'm worried that I might have the same problem with the T in the ear jutting too far inward (towards face) and looking unbalanced in my ear 
It's all about the position of the lobe piercing.


----------



## Dextersmom

I was in having my dbty necklace cleaned a few weeks ago and got talking to a lovely SA who I clicked with.  She just got my style and showed me a few things I now have on my wish list.  One item is the T wrap ring in rose gold with diamonds.  I kept thinking about it and went back in last week to order it in my size.  I can't wait for it to arrive!!


----------



## Dextersmom

My ring is here!!! My Tiffany T wrap ring in 18K rose gold and diamonds.  I love it so much and the bonus is that my first name starts with T.


----------



## Aporchuk

Dextersmom said:


> My ring is here!!! My Tiffany T wrap ring in 18K rose gold and diamonds.  I love it so much and the bonus is that my first name starts with T.


It looks beautiful on your hand! What a gorgeous piece! Enjoy! Thank you for sharing the pics.


----------



## Sparkledolll

I was passing by the boutique and tried these on.. I was actually going to get Pave Cartier Love but now I’m confused if I should get these instead


----------



## Dextersmom

Aporchuk said:


> It looks beautiful on your hand! What a gorgeous piece! Enjoy! Thank you for sharing the pics.


Thank you.


----------



## tarana6

Dextersmom said:


> My ring is here!!! My Tiffany T wrap ring in 18K rose gold and diamonds.  I love it so much and the bonus is that my first name starts with T. [emoji2][emoji813]


Gorgeous! This is on my wishlist as well


----------



## Dextersmom

tarana6 said:


> Gorgeous! This is on my wishlist as well


Thank you.


----------



## MollieGrace

Natalie j said:


> I was passing by the boutique and tried these on.. I was actually going to get Pave Cartier Love but now I’m confused if I should get these instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4146570



I got the plain version of this bangle (no diamonds) in RG after also looking at the Cartier Love. The Tiffany is heavier and more sturdy, and I prefer being able to take it off at night. Love it!


----------



## Sofie@Bxl

Look at these gorgeous earrings I spotted on the website. I hope they do a silver version as well.
Now I only see them in yellow gold and rose gold.





If they do these in silver I can't choose between these ones and the medium hoop earrings


----------



## tarana6

Sofie@Bxl said:


> Look at these gorgeous earrings I spotted on the website. I hope they do a silver version as well.
> Now I only see them in yellow gold and rose gold.
> View attachment 4151188
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151199
> 
> If they do these in silver I can't choose between these ones and the medium hoop earrings [emoji3]


Saw these on the website and really  like them as well! Cant wait to see what they look like on.


----------



## rubyjuls

I tried on the new ruby T bracelet when at the 5th Avenue store on my birthday. Definitely now on my wishlist along with the matching ring.


----------



## VandaOrchid

Natalie j said:


> I was passing by the boutique and tried these on.. I was actually going to get Pave Cartier Love but now I’m confused if I should get these instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4146570



What is the white gold 3 row diamond bracelet you have on, is that Tiffany also?


----------



## Sparkledolll

karly9 said:


> What is the white gold 3 row diamond bracelet you have on, is that Tiffany also?



Yes, Tiffany Metro.


----------



## rakhee81

Hello lovelies, I wonder if any of you could answer a question for me? I’m considering a T wire bangle but want to know if any of you wear yours 24/7? I’m looking for something relatively care free so wanted some reassurance that although it’s ‘bendy’ it can withstand being worn all the time! TIA [emoji4]


----------



## KensingtonUK

rakhee81 said:


> Hello lovelies, I wonder if any of you could answer a question for me? I’m considering a T wire bangle but want to know if any of you wear yours 24/7? I’m looking for something relatively care free so wanted some reassurance that although it’s ‘bendy’ it can withstand being worn all the time! TIA [emoji4]



I have only had mine since July but I wear it 24/7 with my love and diamond bangle and haven’t noticed any damage. I think it’s prob better for it to not be removed on and off all the time


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Hi everyone, I was quite set to get the metro hinge bracelets but my sweet SA suggested I try the newer T bracelets . Now I’m undecided. [emoji848]


----------



## mad_for_chanel

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 4199149
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I was quite set to get the metro hinge bracelets but my sweet SA suggested I try the newer T bracelets . Now I’m undecided. [emoji848]



I’m inclined to stick with the 3 half eternity metro bracelets as they are classics and have the highest carat weight. Any thoughts ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## uhpharm01

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 4199149
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I was quite set to get the metro hinge bracelets but my sweet SA suggested I try the newer T bracelets . Now I’m undecided. [emoji848]


I like those T bracelets


----------



## Sparkledolll

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 4199149
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I was quite set to get the metro hinge bracelets but my sweet SA suggested I try the newer T bracelets . Now I’m undecided. [emoji848]



One of each?


----------



## mad_for_chanel

uhpharm01 said:


> I like those T bracelets



Me too [emoji13]


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Natalie j said:


> One of each?






That’s not really helping [emoji13] 

But which one first ?


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Thanks uhpharm01 & Natalie. 

Here’s some information on the bracelets , the metro bracelet and the latest T bracelet are about the same price but the metro has twice the diamond carat weight , 0.60 vs 0.30.

The right most T bracelet has more gold weight but even lesser diamond carat weight at 0.17 is 1.5 times in value. Yet I’m drawn to this stack .


----------



## BlipBloop

My new favorite obsession!  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## uhpharm01

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 4202902
> 
> 
> That’s not really helping [emoji13]
> 
> But which one first ?


I really like that third bangle from the right.


----------



## Sparkledolll

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 4202902
> 
> 
> That’s not really helping [emoji13]
> 
> But which one first ?



Metro first. It’s good alone or will be lovely in a stack. The T is bit harder to line up against other bracelets I think.


----------



## uhpharm01

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thanks uhpharm01 & Natalie.
> 
> Here’s some information on the bracelets , the metro bracelet and the latest T bracelet are about the same price but the metro has twice the diamond carat weight , 0.60 vs 0.30.
> 
> The right most T bracelet has more gold weight but even lesser diamond carat weight at 0.17 is 1.5 times in value. Yet I’m drawn to this stack .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4202912


Those look really good together.


----------



## uhpharm01

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thanks uhpharm01 & Natalie.
> 
> Here’s some information on the bracelets , the metro bracelet and the latest T bracelet are about the same price but the metro has twice the diamond carat weight , 0.60 vs 0.30.
> 
> The right most T bracelet has more gold weight but even lesser diamond carat weight at 0.17 is 1.5 times in value. Yet I’m drawn to this stack .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4202912


Loving the T bracelet.


----------



## uhpharm01

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 4199149
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I was quite set to get the metro hinge bracelets but my sweet SA suggested I try the newer T bracelets . Now I’m undecided.


I tried to get some information about the


mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 4199149
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I was quite set to get the metro hinge bracelets but my sweet SA suggested I try the newer T bracelets . Now I’m undecided. [emoji848]


that's a tough decision. 
The newer T bracelets are so new that customer services doesn't even know that they exist and I had the hardest time getting any information about them, so I had to turn to instagram.  I was able to locate a Tiffany SA and she gave me the information that I needed.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Thanks for everyone’s help. In the end , I am still a Love bracelets gal at heart , so will get the fourth LB at some point later on. 

Was at the paperflowers event last evening & it was love at first sight . Jewelries purchases should be delightful experiences and spark joy without too much analysis [emoji13] I’ll be sharing the pics on the paperflowers thread .


----------



## amjac2wm

I like the new bangle so much (tried it on a few weeks ago), that I purchased it as a bday treat!


----------



## missisa07

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 4199149
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I was quite set to get the metro hinge bracelets but my sweet SA suggested I try the newer T bracelets . Now I’m undecided. [emoji848]


Are the three bracelets nearest to the Love bracelet by Tiffany?  Those are gorgeous!!!


----------



## restricter

OMG... need!


----------



## uhpharm01

restricter said:


> OMG... need!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209631


The new bracelet is at the bottom of the photo.  Those look amazing. Buy yourself one.


----------



## Canturi lover

I love that pendant [emoji173]️


----------



## Guuci4Me

BlipBloop said:


> My new favorite obsession!  Thanks for letting me share.



Beautiful! Is that a rose gold bracelet? May I ask where you got it?


----------



## mad_for_chanel

missisa07 said:


> Are the three bracelets nearest to the Love bracelet by Tiffany?  Those are gorgeous!!!



Yes they are the metro bracelets


----------



## uhpharm01

missisa07 said:


> Are the three bracelets nearest to the Love bracelet by Tiffany?  Those are gorgeous!!!


On the right or left side of the photo?


----------



## BlipBloop

Guuci4Me said:


> Beautiful! Is that a rose gold bracelet? May I ask where you got it?



Thank you! It's from Links of London. They're having a family and friends sale so it's 20% off when you use the code FAMILY20. It's rose gold vermeil, but I've been wearing it a lot the past year and it shows no signs of wear. I love Links of London's mini bracelets for stacking with my Tiffany bracelets. I think you may also like their mini Sweetie bracelet.

https://www.linksoflondon.com/ca-en...2812.html?cgid=women-bracelets#sz=60&start=21


----------



## MimsterK

Hi All,

I am getting a great deal on used Tiffany T Wire bracelet with diamonds. I am a size small, but this is a medium. Did anyone every have their Tiffany bracelet resized?


----------



## Babsiegirl

MimsterK said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am getting a great deal on used Tiffany T Wire bracelet with diamonds. I am a size small, but this is a medium. Did anyone every have their Tiffany bracelet resized?



I don’t know how they’d do it since it is hollow? Anyone?


----------



## palmbeachpink

MimsterK said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am getting a great deal on used Tiffany T Wire bracelet with diamonds. I am a size small, but this is a medium. Did anyone every have their Tiffany bracelet resized?



the original T wire line runs small imo, have tiny wrists and wear size medium - was surprised as always take smallest size 

have you tried on at T? if not, it’s possible it may  fit perfect without need to resize - if you have tried, call directly to a T boutique customer service and ask about specific bracelet as wire has memory so can be bent to take on/off 

congrats + enjoy!


----------



## Julezah

MimsterK said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am getting a great deal on used Tiffany T Wire bracelet with diamonds. I am a size small, but this is a medium. Did anyone every have their Tiffany bracelet resized?


I don’t know about the bracelet, but the wire ring can’t be resized, so I would call to check on this.


----------



## tarana6

Hello everyone, I need your help! I purchased the Tiffany T drop earrings and the ring yesterday for my birthday but I am having doubts about the ring! My husband and sales associate both liked the white gold ring on me because the diamonds are more noticeable on it and T is more defined (yellow gold makes the diamonds look more yellow). However I am thinking I should have gotten the yellow gold one to "complete my set" as I have the T smile necklace and now earrings in yellow gold. 

Do you think I should go  back and exchange or keep this one and not worry so much about matching? I currently don't have any yellow gold but do have a lot of sterling silver rings.


----------



## MatAllston

tarana6 said:


> Hello everyone, I need your help! I purchased the Tiffany T drop earrings and the ring yesterday for my birthday but I am having doubts about the ring! My husband and sales associate both liked the white gold ring on me because the diamonds are more noticeable on it and T is more defined (yellow gold makes the diamonds look more yellow). However I am thinking I should have gotten the yellow gold one to "complete my set" as I have the T smile necklace and now earrings in yellow gold.
> 
> Do you think I should go  back and exchange or keep this one and not worry so much about matching? I currently don't have any yellow gold but do have a lot of sterling silver rings.
> 
> View attachment 4363312
> View attachment 4363313
> View attachment 4363331
> View attachment 4363332
> View attachment 4363333
> View attachment 4363334



Happy Birthday Tarana. I would suggest keeping the ring. The metal of the necklace and the earrings have to match but the ring doesn’t. I was not a fan of any of the T ring until I saw it on my friend a few weeks ago. She wore it to dinner and I could not take my eyes off her hand. The WG is sleek and modern. I own the T hoop earrings in YG and if I ever decide to get the T ring, I would get the one in WG.


----------



## Aporchuk

tarana6 said:


> Hello everyone, I need your help! I purchased the Tiffany T drop earrings and the ring yesterday for my birthday but I am having doubts about the ring! My husband and sales associate both liked the white gold ring on me because the diamonds are more noticeable on it and T is more defined (yellow gold makes the diamonds look more yellow). However I am thinking I should have gotten the yellow gold one to "complete my set" as I have the T smile necklace and now earrings in yellow gold.
> 
> Do you think I should go  back and exchange or keep this one and not worry so much about matching? I currently don't have any yellow gold but do have a lot of sterling silver rings.
> 
> View attachment 4363312
> View attachment 4363313
> View attachment 4363331
> View attachment 4363332
> View attachment 4363333
> View attachment 4363334


I would keep the WG ring. I agree with your husband and SA. The diamonds pop and look whiter in WG.


----------



## Canturi lover

Happy birthday Tarana. I agree with the above - I think the ring looks lovely in white gold and pairs beautifully with your wedding set. [emoji253]


----------



## Alena21

I


tarana6 said:


> Hello everyone, I need your help! I purchased the Tiffany T drop earrings and the ring yesterday for my birthday but I am having doubts about the ring! My husband and sales associate both liked the white gold ring on me because the diamonds are more noticeable on it and T is more defined (yellow gold makes the diamonds look more yellow). However I am thinking I should have gotten the yellow gold one to "complete my set" as I have the T smile necklace and now earrings in yellow gold.
> 
> Do you think I should go  back and exchange or keep this one and not worry so much about matching? I currently don't have any yellow gold but do have a lot of sterling silver rings.
> 
> View attachment 4363312
> View attachment 4363313
> View attachment 4363331
> View attachment 4363332
> View attachment 4363333
> View attachment 4363334


 I would say exchange it. If you have second thoughts you mean you don't love it. Also yellow gold looks better on you. Matching set looks more elegant IMO.


----------



## Deleted member 629947

If i were in your position I would exchange for yellow gold. You’re having doubts that’s already not a good sign to keep something, also just because of other people’s aesthetics and their opinions.
I think yellow gold looks very nice on your complexion, much nicer than the white gold with diamonds!
I’m all for mixing up metals but in this case I would go for yg.


----------



## raspberrypink

tarana6 said:


> Hello everyone, I need your help! I purchased the Tiffany T drop earrings and the ring yesterday for my birthday but I am having doubts about the ring! My husband and sales associate both liked the white gold ring on me because the diamonds are more noticeable on it and T is more defined (yellow gold makes the diamonds look more yellow). However I am thinking I should have gotten the yellow gold one to "complete my set" as I have the T smile necklace and now earrings in yellow gold.
> 
> Do you think I should go  back and exchange or keep this one and not worry so much about matching? I currently don't have any yellow gold but do have a lot of sterling silver rings.
> 
> View attachment 4363312
> View attachment 4363313
> View attachment 4363331
> View attachment 4363332
> View attachment 4363333
> View attachment 4363334


Definitely get a matching colour set. You can mix metals of other designs in your collection but if your T ring is of a different metal as your earrings and necklace, you will regret it one day down the road as you will always feel the set is not 'complete'. Its also more elegant  as another poster said when the set is in sync.


----------



## Julezah

tarana6 said:


> Hello everyone, I need your help! I purchased the Tiffany T drop earrings and the ring yesterday for my birthday but I am having doubts about the ring! My husband and sales associate both liked the white gold ring on me because the diamonds are more noticeable on it and T is more defined (yellow gold makes the diamonds look more yellow). However I am thinking I should have gotten the yellow gold one to "complete my set" as I have the T smile necklace and now earrings in yellow gold.
> 
> Do you think I should go  back and exchange or keep this one and not worry so much about matching? I currently don't have any yellow gold but do have a lot of sterling silver rings.
> 
> View attachment 4363312
> View attachment 4363313
> View attachment 4363331
> View attachment 4363332
> View attachment 4363333
> View attachment 4363334


So beautiful! Love these pieces.

Do you think you’ll only wear the ring as part of the set? I can understand wanting it to match if that’s the case. Otherwise, if you plan to wear it separately as well, I think the WG works just as well as the YG. I agree with the idea that the diamonds and T are sharper with the WG. Both are beautiful of course, and I also have trouble deciding when both items are so lovely. 

Good luck deciding!


----------



## tarana6

Thank-you ladies for all your feedback! I decided to exchange for the yellow gold. The look of the white gold is stunning but I already have a lot of silver rings but nothing in yellow gold. I think if I get the Fleur de lis ring down the road I could do that in the platnium.

@MatAllston I was originally never a fan of this ring either untill my husband had me try it on! He loves the T collection since  T is my intial. I fell in love right away.


----------



## Julezah

tarana6 said:


> Thank-you ladies for all your feedback! I decided to exchange for the yellow gold. The look of the white gold is stunning but I already have a lot of silver rings but nothing in yellow gold. I think if I get the Fleur de lis ring down the road I could do that in the platnium.
> 
> @MatAllston I was originally never a fan of this ring either untill my husband had me try it on! He loves the T collection since  T is my intial. I fell in love right away.


I bet it’s gorgeous—post a pic! I have it in plain gold (no diamonds) and love it.


----------



## tarana6

Julezah said:


> I bet it’s gorgeous—post a pic! I have it in plain gold (no diamonds) and love it.


They had to order it for me. Will definitely post when it arrives! [emoji1]


----------



## viewwing

I just recently fell in love with the T collection. Pls show them Off here for me! I’ve gone thru the 75 pages but I need more! What pieces should I get?


----------



## SDC2003

I have fallen In love with the t square diamond bangle and can’t decide whether I should get white gold or rose gold. I have two rose gold bangles but I’d like to mix it up a bit. Here’s me with a white gold one (not the right size). I forgot to take a photo of the rose gold one. I just worry that over time the white gold will yellow or just look more scratched up. But I’m also a bit tired of rose gold. Please help. I’m trying to purchase before the price increase Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Deleted member 629947

SDC2003 said:


> I have fallen In love with the t square diamond bangle and can’t decide whether I should get white gold or rose gold. I have two rose gold bangles but I’d like to mix it up a bit. Here’s me with a white gold one (not the right size). I forgot to take a photo of the rose gold one. I just worry that over time the white gold will yellow or just look more scratched up. But I’m also a bit tired of rose gold. Please help. I’m trying to purchase before the price increase Thank you in advance!!


Mix it up!


----------



## tarana6

Thank-you everyone for your input! I exchanged the ring twice. I have the most wonderful and patient sales associate! I decided to keep the White Gold Tiffany T ring. I love the clean look of the diamonds. I can always add a different yellow gold ring to my collection later on down the road that will go with my other yellow gold pieces.


----------



## tarana6

I attended the Tiffany T bar party in Toronto. Here is some eye candy.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

tarana6 said:


> I attended the Tiffany T bar party in Toronto. Here is some eye candy.
> View attachment 4414487
> View attachment 4414489
> View attachment 4414490



Wow thanks for sharing pictures! I hope you had a lovely time, looks like a special event. Lucky you 
That bracelet though.... I want one haha!

xx


----------



## tarana6

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Wow thanks for sharing pictures! I hope you had a lovely time, looks like a special event. Lucky you
> That bracelet though.... I want one haha!
> 
> xx


Absolutely stunning isn't it?!! It's made with princess cut diamonds it really shines in perosn


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

tarana6 said:


> Absolutely stunning isn't it?!! It's made with princess cut diamonds it really shines in perosn


I bet it does. It is gorgeous!


----------



## chiquitapet

I tried on the new true narrow bracelet yesterday.  It is quite lovely but I was wondering if anybody had experience with the clasp? I would wear it 24/7 but I wasn't convinced by the clasp being that secure?


----------



## uhpharm01

Here’s a photo of the new bold t smile pendant


----------



## uhpharm01

there is a lot of new items in the T collection lately
https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/bra...earl-wire-bracelet-in-18k-rose-gold-GRP11102/


----------



## jimmie staton

uhpharm01 said:


> there is a lot of new items in the T collection lately
> https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/bra...earl-wire-bracelet-in-18k-rose-gold-GRP11102/


I'm all for it !
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> I'm all for it !
> "J!m"


Hey MahoganyQT… Thank you for liking my quote.
"J!m"


----------



## jimmie staton

jimmie staton said:


> Hey MahoganyQT… Thank you for liking my quote.
> "J!m"


Hey Unpharm01, Thanks for liking my quote.
"J!m"


----------



## viewwing

Anyone has new pieces from the T collection? Would love to see!


----------



## vanillacherry

chiquitapet said:


> I tried on the new true narrow bracelet yesterday.  It is quite lovely but I was wondering if anybody had experience with the clasp? I would wear it 24/7 but I wasn't convinced by the clasp being that secure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4456652


It’s so pretty! I am also wondering the same, if it’s safe enough to wear it 24/7. Would love to hear more thoughts!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Recently purchased tiffany t drop earrings in rose gold. ive liked the style for a while and finally had a chance to pop down and try them on. they didn't have the diamond ones in stock to compare and I was torn but hen I put these on they felt very nice to wear so I bought them for myself. 
theyre actually my first pair of drop earrings that aren't silver


----------



## viewwing

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Recently purchased tiffany t drop earrings in rose gold. ive liked the style for a while and finally had a chance to pop down and try them on. they didn't have the diamond ones in stock to compare and I was torn but hen I put these on they felt very nice to wear so I bought them for myself.
> theyre actually my first pair of drop earrings that aren't silver


It’s gorgeous! The silver one is always sold out...but these are beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

viewwing said:


> It’s gorgeous! The silver one is always sold out...but these are beautiful! Congrats!


thanks so much 
these were the last pair at my store haha


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Tiffany T bracelet in yellow gold. I didn't expect to like this, and my SA gave it to me to try on. I absolutely loved it. So now its stuck on me. Shame its not ok to wear to work haha 
Also with tiffany novo ruby horizon ring and my doona hahaha


----------



## USCGirlie

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Recently purchased tiffany t drop earrings in rose gold. ive liked the style for a while and finally had a chance to pop down and try them on. they didn't have the diamond ones in stock to compare and I was torn but hen I put these on they felt very nice to wear so I bought them for myself.
> theyre actually my first pair of drop earrings that aren't silver



These are gorgeous, congrats! Would you be willing to post a modeling pic of these earrings please? Would love to see how it looks on (could only find a few photos online, including the one on Tiffany's site). Thanks!


----------



## LittleStar88

Just got the True ring in rose gold. It’s so sparkly!


----------



## ReiChan1

Hello everyone! Lovely lovely LOVELY jewelry, just looking at all your beautiful pieces makes me heart sing
I recently went into a Tiffany's store and fell in love with the YG T wire bracelet with the mother of pearl accents on the Ts, but am terrified about it falling off, since the body is so flexible and malleable. I'm not a huge bracelet wearer (actually, not a bracelet wearer at all since I dont own any) but I havent stopped thinking about it since I tried it on! What are your experiences with the T wire bracelet? Do you find it slipping off and is it something you find you need to check on? My current rotation are things I literally do not take off ever and forget about (two diamond solitaire, gold huggies, diamond studs, small gold band, etc.) So I just want to make sure I dont accidentally lose a tiffany bracelet!


----------



## USCGirlie

ReiChan1 said:


> Hello everyone! Lovely lovely LOVELY jewelry, just looking at all your beautiful pieces makes me heart sing
> I recently went into a Tiffany's store and fell in love with the YG T wire bracelet with the mother of pearl accents on the Ts, but am terrified about it falling off, since the body is so flexible and malleable. I'm not a huge bracelet wearer (actually, not a bracelet wearer at all since I dont own any) but I havent stopped thinking about it since I tried it on! What are your experiences with the T wire bracelet? Do you find it slipping off and is it something you find you need to check on? My current rotation are things I literally do not take off ever and forget about (two diamond solitaire, gold huggies, diamond studs, small gold band, etc.) So I just want to make sure I dont accidentally lose a tiffany bracelet!



I wear my T wire bracelet daily and have had no issues with it coming off at all. Mine fits closely to my wrist and hardly moves in fact. I've never had to worry about it. Hope this helps


----------



## ReiChan1

USCGirlie said:


> I wear my T wire bracelet daily and have had no issues with it coming off at all. Mine fits closely to my wrist and hardly moves in fact. I've never had to worry about it. Hope this helps



Thank you so much! That's so reassuring to me


----------



## USCGirlie

ReiChan1 said:


> Thank you so much! That's so reassuring to me



Please keep us updated on what you decide for the T bracelet! Love the T wire, and the MOP version is stunning.


----------



## Rockysmom

My new to me rose gold t wire bracelet


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Anyone have the T Wire bracelet with mother of pearl or turquoise for several months now? I’m wondering about durability!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Finally got a better photo.
Tiffany T and Versace Vanity Case (Vintage)


----------



## Bumbles

Your horizon novo ring looks gorgeous and so does the T bracelet. How do you find the horizon ring if you don’t mind me asking. Does the diamonds go all around the. And or just half? I’m planing on getting the pink sapphire and still undecided. Anything you don’t like abt it? Thank you


JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Tiffany T bracelet in yellow gold. I didn't expect to like this, and my SA gave it to me to try on. I absolutely loved it. So now its stuck on me. Shame its not ok to wear to work haha
> Also with tiffany novo ruby horizon ring and my doona hahaha


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Bumbles said:


> Your horizon novo ring looks gorgeous and so does the T bracelet. How do you find the horizon ring if you don’t mind me asking. Does the diamonds go all around the. And or just half? I’m planing on getting the pink sapphire and still undecided. Anything you don’t like abt it? Thank you



Thank you! I really like it. 
The novo only goes half way around with diamonds so you can resize later. Its a lovely minimalist type of style. It can be everyday or it can be a going out ring. It can also be stacked if that's your thing. 
Also they are being discontinued soon I think 
wishing you the best x


----------



## ebraeden41

I am trying to decide between the T Smile necklace in the 18k  regular size which is $1100 or the Extra large size which is $2200.  I have to order online so I was wondering if anyone had any good/bad opinions on these necklaces?


----------



## Bee-licious

USCGirlie said:


> I wear my T wire bracelet daily and have had no issues with it coming off at all. Mine fits closely to my wrist and hardly moves in fact. I've never had to worry about it. Hope this helps


Do you stack? Do you have a love bracelet? Wondering how they stack and look together


----------



## USCGirlie

Bee-licious said:


> Do you stack? Do you have a love bracelet? Wondering how they stack and look together



I stack it with my Tiffany Hardwear ball bypass bracelet and they look great together. Love that they don't move around and overlap each other which sometimes happens when I stack other bracelets.


----------



## amateurjeweler

So I bit the bullet and purchased the T square bracelet in black. I like the matte finish on it most of all because I feel like it won't look scratched up any time soon.


What I am concerned about is the black coating coming off with daily wear in about a year or so, me going to Tiffany to get the coating repaired or removed, and Tiffany saying that they will do neither. For $1300 I expect this item to really last. I can live for a while with the edge wear I know it will eventually get, but when the coating really starts stripping off, it would have to get recoated or stripped before I'd wear it again, and I plan for it to be a signature piece of mine for the next decade or so.

Can anyone with knowledge/experience tell me if it's going to be alright, or am I setting myself up for disappointment? TIA!


----------



## Babsiegirl

New Tiffany T1 ring![emoji7]


----------



## USCGirlie

Babsiegirl said:


> New Tiffany T1 ring![emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4733771



Gorgeous! I've been admiring the T1 collection online. Have you tried stacking your ring? I'd be curious to see what it looks like stacked if it's not too inconvenient for you?


----------



## Babsiegirl

USCGirlie said:


> Gorgeous! I've been admiring the T1 collection online. Have you tried stacking your ring? I'd be curious to see what it looks like stacked if it's not too inconvenient for you?



Thanks. No, I haven’t. I just got it. Note to those who want this ring, it fits different because it isn’t round. I normally wear a 6 and this ring is a 5. So you really need to try it on in person. I’ll post some stacking pics when I can.[emoji3]


----------



## Babsiegirl

USCGirlie said:


> Gorgeous! I've been admiring the T1 collection online. Have you tried stacking your ring? I'd be curious to see what it looks like stacked if it's not too inconvenient for you?



Here’s a few pics. I personally won’t be stacking this ring. With the T like it is, nothing will sit flush with it. Please excuse my wrinkle dry skin. So much washing!!


----------



## USCGirlie

Babsiegirl said:


> Here’s a few pics. I personally won’t be stacking this ring. With the T like it is, nothing will sit flush with it. Please excuse my wrinkle dry skin. So much washing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4734685
> View attachment 4734686
> View attachment 4734687



Thanks so much for taking the time to post these photos! Love your T1 ring and appreciate your tip on how other rings won't sit flush against it. Enjoy and wear your new ring in good health!


----------



## xxjoolisa

Loving my T1 bracelet!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Sorry all - wrong thread


----------



## Cool Breeze

AntiqueShopper said:


> Turn of the 20th century rose cut diamonds and pearl earrings, Golden South Sea Pearl and diamond ring, .32 Tiffany DBTY in platinum, Cartier Love in yellow gold and Tiffany ruby and diamond Lucida wedding band.


Beautiful pieces!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Beautiful pieces, ladies!


----------



## cissy54

Amazing piece! How do you like it so far? Is this bracelet as substantial as the Cartier love? The T wire bracelet that easily gets out of shape still bothers me... 
Thanks!



xxjoolisa said:


> Loving my T1 bracelet!
> View attachment 4738106
> View attachment 4738107
> View attachment 4738108


----------



## xxjoolisa

cissy54 said:


> Amazing piece! How do you like it so far? Is this bracelet as substantial as the Cartier love? The T wire bracelet that easily gets out of shape still bothers me...
> Thanks!


It isn't as heavy as love bracelet but it feels very solid. It doesn't get out of shape at all. Not the same mechanism as the T wire


----------



## LizO...

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Tiffany T bracelet in yellow gold. I didn't expect to like this, and my SA gave it to me to try on. I absolutely loved it. So now its stuck on me. Shame its not ok to wear to work haha
> Also with tiffany novo ruby horizon ring and my doona hahaha


This bracelet is so beautiful.I consider getting one myself, May I ask you how is the weight? Is It turning easily?It does look heavy and solid.


----------



## ArmyWifeandMom

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Recently purchased tiffany t drop earrings in rose gold. ive liked the style for a while and finally had a chance to pop down and try them on. they didn't have the diamond ones in stock to compare and I was torn but hen I put these on they felt very nice to wear so I bought them for myself.
> theyre actually my first pair of drop earrings that aren't silver


I love these! On my wishlist!


----------



## MooMooVT

Does anyone on the MOP version of the T Bangle? How is the MOP holding up? Care to show mod shots? I didn't see any pics of this version on this thread. Thinking about picking up a bangle for my April birthday but torn between plain rose gold, MOP and rose gold, or diamonds and rose gold. Leaning toward MOP as it feels more "every day" for me that the diamond version (I'm not that fancy day-to-day) but with a little more pizazz than the plain gold.


----------



## Babsiegirl

MooMooVT said:


> Does anyone on the MOP version of the T Bangle? How is the MOP holding up? Care to show mod shots? I didn't see any pics of this version on this thread. Thinking about picking up a bangle for my April birthday but torn between plain rose gold, MOP and rose gold, or diamonds and rose gold. Leaning toward MOP as it feels more "every day" for me that the diamond version (I'm not that fancy day-to-day) but with a little more pizazz than the plain gold.


I just got my bracelet today, so I can’t comment on wear and tear. I did ask them at Tiffany’s how well it held up and they said they haven’t had any problems and if you do they can service it. I guess they gave me the standard speel. I had the all rose gold one years ago when they first came out and I didn’t wear it much at the time so I sold it. I’m going to wear this one with my Cartier stack. I didn’t get the one with diamonds because my stack has a thin diamond bangle and the price is much higher. Will take a pic of my stack soon. HTH.


----------



## MooMooVT

Babsiegirl said:


> I just got my bracelet today, so I can’t comment on wear and tear. I did ask them at Tiffany’s how well it held up and they said they haven’t had any problems and if you do they can service it. I guess they gave me the standard speel. I had the all rose gold one years ago when they first came out and I didn’t wear it much at the time so I sold it. I’m going to wear this one with my Cartier stack. I didn’t get the one with diamonds because my stack has a thin diamond bangle and the price is much higher. Will take a pic of my stack soon. HTH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5031053


Gorgeous! Thanks for all of this. Very helpful


----------



## Babsiegirl

MooMooVT said:


> Gorgeous! Thanks for all of this. Very helpful


Thanks! It’s my first piece of jewelry that has MOP. I’m glad I was of some help!


----------



## Babsiegirl

Here’s my stack as promised.


----------



## Babsiegirl

MooMooVT said:


> Gorgeous! Thanks for all of this. Very helpful


Here’s another pic I took after wearing several hours. I decided to wear it next to my JUC. The love bracelet is heavier, so it works better closest to my hand.


----------



## Chanellover2015

I just went into the store and tried on the T1 ring and wasn’t thinking I’d like it as much as I did. 
im hoping more people post their beauties here. I can’t seem to find many reviews about it (YouTube) about any of this collection.I’m also interested in the bangle.


----------



## viewwing

Chanellover2015 said:


> I just went into the store and tried on the T1 ring and wasn’t thinking I’d like it as much as I did.
> im hoping more people post their beauties here. I can’t seem to find many reviews about it (YouTube) about any of this collection.I’m also interested in the bangle.


What would you like to know? I have the ring.


----------



## Chanellover2015

viewwing said:


> What would you like to know? I have the ring.



Thanks for replying!! 
How are you liking it so far? I’m undecided if I should go for the T1 or the juste un clou. I liked that the T1 was quite substantial (the weight) I guess I wasn’t expecting it to be and in all honesty I wasn’t expecting to like it as much as I did.
Also, do you think it scratches easily? Or still quite shiny since you got it?
Thanks again!


----------



## Annawakes

MooMooVT said:


> Does anyone on the MOP version of the T Bangle? How is the MOP holding up? Care to show mod shots? I didn't see any pics of this version on this thread. Thinking about picking up a bangle for my April birthday but torn between plain rose gold, MOP and rose gold, or diamonds and rose gold. Leaning toward MOP as it feels more "every day" for me that the diamond version (I'm not that fancy day-to-day) but with a little more pizazz than the plain gold.


I just got the rose gold MOP T bangle today!  It’s my first Tiffany piece.  My first luxury jewelry item actually.  Here is a pic!

At first I wanted the yellow gold MOP.  But they only had small and large size in store.  Then I tried on a medium size yellow gold with diamonds, but, like you, I wanted the MOP because the diamonds were too fancy for me.  The medium felt too big and the small pinched me.  I thought, I must be an in-between size and was going to walk away without buying anything.  Then, he brought out a rose gold MOP in medium size, which I tried on.  To my surprise it fit me perfectly, the way I wanted!  So I got this rose gold because I didn’t want to chance ordering in a yellow gold MoP and having it fit too loose, since it seems there is some variability in the sizing because it’s an open bangle.

I also tried on the narrow T1, which I’m definitely a small size in.  So, medium size in the T bangle, and a small in the narrow T1.  Maybe my next purchase will be the narrow T1.

Thanks for reading my saga.  I’m really so in love with my new bracelet!  I’m going to wear it every day so I’ll report back on wear and tear.  The SA said I could wear daily, just not for swimming or showering because of the MoP.


----------



## Chanellover2015

Love how the MOP T bangle looks on you!! Yes, do report back on how it’s holding up.


----------



## Canturi lover

Congratulations it's very beautiful.


----------



## bc1990

Bumbles said:


> Your horizon novo ring looks gorgeous and so does the T bracelet. How do you find the horizon ring if you don’t mind me asking. Does the diamonds go all around the. And or just half? I’m planing on getting the pink sapphire and still undecided. Anything you don’t like abt it? Thank you


did you ever end up getting it in pink sapphire? considering but it want to see what it looks like in person!


----------



## chaerimk

the original T collection is being phased out. My store SA told me today. They are going to put focus on the T1 now. Grasp them while you can.


----------



## Julezah

chaerimk said:


> the original T collection is being phased out. My store SA told me today. They are going to put focus on the T1 now. Grasp them while you can.


I wonder how quickly it will be phased out. The gold T wire bracelet with diamonds is on my wish list. I wonder if the thinner smile necklaces will be phased out too?


----------



## chaerimk

Julezah said:


> I wonder how quickly it will be phased out. The gold T wire bracelet with diamonds is on my wish list. I wonder if the thinner smile necklaces will be phased out too?


it will be like the old Atlas collection. They will sell whatever they have left and no restocking but there is a deadline. I am not sure when. My SA didn't say.


----------



## Julezah

chaerimk said:


> it will be like the old Atlas collection. They will sell whatever they have left and no restocking but there is a deadline. I am not sure when. My SA didn't say.


Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Grande Latte

Julezah said:


> I wonder how quickly it will be phased out. The gold T wire bracelet with diamonds is on my wish list. I wonder if the thinner smile necklaces will be phased out too?



So soon?


----------



## Julezah

Grande Latte said:


> So soon?


I’m not sure what you’re asking, sorry!!


----------



## lucky7355

chaerimk said:


> it will be like the old Atlas collection. They will sell whatever they have left and no restocking but there is a deadline. I am not sure when. My SA didn't say.



I bought the T Square bracelet in RG for my and while it looks like you can order it online still, there was only one left in stores in the US in the size I needed.


----------



## budsofmay

Is this authentic? I found this bracelet on eBay and want to find out if this is fake or authentic before I bid. Please help me! Thank you in advance.


----------



## MmeM124

Grande Latte said:


> So soon?



I wanted the large smile in white gold for my anniversary in July- it was no longer on the website. Our SA had to track it down, but I did get it.

They discontinued the silver one awhile ago, not sure when - but you can see it marked up on resale sites.


----------



## bzzztobee

chaerimk said:


> the original T collection is being phased out. My store SA told me today. They are going to put focus on the T1 now. Grasp them while you can.



Oh nooo, does anybody know in how long all the stock will be gone? (Are we talking weeks? months?) I'm been wanting to get the Diamond Wire bracelet but won't have enough time to save up for it : (


----------



## mindless

Hi, I just purchased the T smile RG necklace today but I wanted to shortened the length bringing the pendant up to about 1cm. But my hb and SA think this is a good length. What do you guys think?


----------



## MmeM124

mindless said:


> Hi, I just purchased the T smile RG necklace today but I wanted to shortened the length bringing the pendant up to about 1cm. But my hb and SA think this is a good length. What do you guys think?


Can they add a link so you speak so you can wear it at either length depending on your outfit?


----------



## mindless

MmeM124 said:


> Can they add a link so you speak so you can wear it at either length depending on your outfit?


This necklace has 2 hooks to adjust. But thanks for pointing this out so that now I can go shorten the length to my usual comfort length and use the last hook if i want to extend it.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

viewwing said:


> What would you like to know? I have the ring.


Do you have the thin or thick version? Would love to see pics!


----------



## mangowife

I had some fun today at Tiffany… I went in to see the new knot collection but really like the T collection!  First time trying on either. Funny how seeing it online vs in person makes such a difference!


----------



## mangowife

I also tried on the True hinged bangle (the one that’s 15mm wide) and just WOW!!!


----------



## potomacng

Hubby just got this bracelet for my bday, also had a chance to try on their T-bracelets with diamonds and they’re truly wonderful.


----------



## Cool Breeze

potomacng said:


> Hubby just got this bracelet for my bday, also had a chance to try on their T-bracelets with diamonds and they’re truly wonderful.


Happy Birthday and congratulations on your great looking bracelet!


----------



## mangowife

Brought this baby home today to celebrate a birthday and promotion! The T pave hinged bangle!  It is everything! Oxana Gigi from the SF store is amazing and fun!


----------



## sandra w

lovely...but dont wear them together


----------



## Cool Breeze

mangowife said:


> Brought this baby home today to celebrate a birthday and promotion! The T pave hinged bangle!  It is everything! Oxana Gigi from the SF store is amazing and fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233616
> View attachment 5233617


Congratulations on your birthday and promotion!  Your bracelet is beautiful!


----------



## dbcelly

Sizing help please!

I'm new to the T collection and was wondering in terms of bracelet sizing between:   T wire vs. T T1 hinged bangle   do ppl generally take one size UP from the T wire when they purchase the T1 bangle?   So, like @annawak, she needs a small in the T wire and a medium in the T bangle?

kind of like ppl need one size up on their love for their JUC bracelet?



Annawakes said:


> I also tried on the narrow T1, which I’m definitely a small size in. So, medium size in the T bangle, and a small in the narrow T1. Maybe my next purchase will be the narrow T1.


----------



## annafox_

I can’t wait - do you know when it is available in the UK?


----------



## mdb6000

Hello.
Does somebody know if you can resize the T Wire Bracelet? I have a medium size and would prefer if it was tighter, more like the Small size. Has anybody done that or are here any jewellers? Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## lxrac

*It's friday why not add some pavé sparkle today! Unearthed my Tiffany T matching set today. I love Tiffany's yellow gold tone.*


----------



## RosiePenners

Babsiegirl said:


> Here’s another pic I took after wearing several hours. I decided to wear it next to my JUC. The love bracelet is heavier, so it works better closest to my hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033353


Hi! Just came across your post and wondered if the T wire scratches the Cartier pieces a lot? I’m thinking of getting the same bracelet. Thanks!


----------



## Babsiegirl

RosiePenners said:


> Hi! Just came across your post and wondered if the T wire scratches the Cartier pieces a lot? I’m thinking of getting the same bracelet. Thanks!


I was worried about scratches to the T wire, so I didn’t keep it.


----------



## Jill N

My first Tiffany bracelet. I’m not sure where it in front or back. Thoughts?  I got the small size. The medium went over my love


----------



## aurora29

Wedding anniversary gift from the hubby


----------



## lill_canele

I could have sworn I posted these photos somewhere but I can’t find them.  

For those who are interested in the T1 bangles. Here are photos for sizing. I wear a regular love bracelet size 16. My smallest wrist circumference is 14cm.


----------



## dbcelly

lill_canele said:


> I could have sworn I posted these photos somewhere but I can’t find them.
> 
> For those who are interested in the T1 bangles. Here are photos for sizing. I wear a regular love bracelet size 16. My smallest wrist circumference is 14cm.
> 
> View attachment 5270246
> View attachment 5270248
> View attachment 5270249
> View attachment 5270250
> View attachment 5270251


they ALL look lovely.  Did you try a size small in the T1 bangles?


----------



## lill_canele

dbcelly said:


> they ALL look lovely.  Did you try a size small in the T1 bangles?



Yes, I believe all of the Tiffany bangles in the photos are a size small.


----------



## mdb6000

lill_canele said:


> I could have sworn I posted these photos somewhere but I can’t find them.
> 
> For those who are interested in the T1 bangles. Here are photos for sizing. I wear a regular love bracelet size 16. My smallest wrist circumference is 14cm.
> 
> View attachment 5270246
> View attachment 5270248
> View attachment 5270249
> View attachment 5270250
> View attachment 5270251


Look great  Which size is the t bracelet? S or M?


----------



## lill_canele

mdb6000 said:


> Look great  Which size is the t bracelet? S or M?


Thanks. All of the T bracelets I tried on (narrow or normal width) were a size small.


----------



## dbcelly

I've been eyeing the T1 narrow bangle for awhile but have seen several videos (and TPF posts!) that say the hinge isn't sturdy and the bangle may randomly open when worn if you accidently get it caught or bump it the wrong way.

For those that have owned it for a while... is this true?  And overall wear and tear, and comfort -  how have you found it?


----------



## sparklebunny

potomacng said:


> Hubby just got this bracelet for my bday, also had a chance to try on their T-bracelets with diamonds and they’re truly wonderful.


This looks cute on you! Nice with the Pandora bracelet too. Happy belated birthday!


----------



## muddledmint

dbcelly said:


> I've been eyeing the T1 narrow bangle for awhile but have seen several videos (and TPF posts!) that say the hinge isn't sturdy and the bangle may randomly open when worn if you accidently get it caught or bump it the wrong way.
> 
> For those that have owned it for a while... is this true?  And overall wear and tear, and comfort -  how have you found it?


I’m also curious about this


----------



## vivaciousbev1

aurora29 said:


> Wedding anniversary gift from the hubby


How are you liking it and what size did you get? I got a small but found it quite loose


----------

